# Drop Shot Montage?



## Der_Glücklose (17. Juni 2006)

Hi #h 

hab jetzt schon des öfteren von oben genannter Montage gelesen. Wie aber ist die genaue Montage |kopfkrat sprich wie wird der Haken montiert? Des Weiteren habt ihr diese Montage auch schon mit Stahlvorfach gebaut? Und sind aufgrund der Anordnung des Hakens nicht viele Fehlbisse wegen der Hauptschnur #c


----------



## holle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye_insider/articles/wi0407_DropShot/

http://www.watergremlin.com/BullShot/bullshotindex.htm

http://www.bassfishingusa.com/Rigging/drop_shot_rig.html

http://www.ultimateluresaver.com/bait.cfm

http://www.plasticnavy.com/rigs/

http://www.catcherman.com/features/rigging/dropshotting030512sportmn.htm

http://www.bassresource.com/fishing/drop-shot.html

http://www.luresonline.com/shopping/drop_shot_lures.html


bis jetzt habe ich dieses rig ohne stahlvorfach gefischt, da hechte nicht wirklich interesse daran haben. funzt ganz gut auf barsch und zander. 
mit no-action (oder wenig-action) ködern verwenden zb. lunker city fin-s (v-schwanz) usw. oder zanderkant-stint. gut gehen auch die berkley würmer. diese auf einen butthaken der wie oben in den links zu sehen mit palomarknoten direkt an die hauptschnur geknotet wird. darauf achten das die hakenspitze nach oben zeigt. als blei am ende ein olivenblei oder stab-blei, hat weniger hänger als ein kugelblei. 

ps: fehlbisse gibts eigentlich erstaunlich wenige auf die montage... 

hoffe konnte etwas helfen :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

@ Holle

dank dir bringt mich schon ne ganze Ecke weiter #6 Welche Haken nimmst du denn für deine Montage? 

Wollte mir das ganze aus Fluocarbon Schnur basteln :q Und hätte einfache Aalhaken genommen |kopfkrat 

Und noch nie ein Hecht drauf gegangen?


----------



## holle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

nee du, kein hecht... 

ich nehme je nach ködergrösse butthaken in 1/0 bis 3/0 , und g-haken aka offset-haken aka wide-gap-haken in gleicher grösse für die krautsicheren montagen. (gamakatsu worm 314 mb, worm 34)

gamakatsu ls-3113r nehme ich auch ab und an. kommt den aalhaken nahe. sollte kein prob sein.

fluoro-carbon ist ne gute sache bei der montage!


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@holle

Fischst Du die Montage vom Boot aus? #h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

@ Holle 

dank dir :m kann mit den meisten Hakenbezeichnungen zwar nichts anfangen :q werde dann wohl mal etwas googeln :q 

Werde die Montage die Woche mal vom Boot aus testen und dann Bericht erstatten :m


----------



## holle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@zanderfänger

sowohl boot als auch vom ufer (steilwand oder hang) oder mit langer rute vom normalen ufer. funzt beides ganz gut. 

@der_glücklose

musst du mal googeln. drum hab ich die genaue bezeichnung reingeschrieben. die open-gaps gibts zb. bei http://www.angeln-total.de/shop/

unter haken, lose haken, gamakatsu worm 314 #h


----------



## holle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ps: bin gerade am packen für heute abend und da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch eine wichtige variante für den fluss vergessen habe. 
fetzenköder am dropshot-rig ist auch ganz fängig. einen filetstreifen von ca 2cm breite und ca 8 cm länge an die montage. das ende einmal ca 3 cm einschneiden, so kann es wie ein doppelschwanztwister in der drift flattern. 

mal schauen ob der abend heut was bringt...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@holle

Oder auch so zu schneiden! 

http://www.raubfische.de/Vertrieb.htm


----------



## holle (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

auch ne schöne zander-montage 


bei mir gabs heut "nur" nen 47er rapfen, aber immerhin...

hoffentlich zanderts bald mal wieder...

edit am morgen danach: der rapfen ist natürlich ein döbel...


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

*hier *nochn büschn was dazu .... :m
kam aber noch nicht dazu das näher auszutesten ....
denke für Zander / Barsch muß damit doch was gehen !


----------



## theactor (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

toller, informativer Thread (vielen Dank für die Links, Holle!)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, mich in die Thematik einzulesen (hoffentlich auch bald: einzuangeln).
Auch die ganze Sache mit "BellyWeights" etc. 


|wavey:


----------



## abborre (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dat geht mir alles n`bisschen schnell, könnte einer der Herren noch etwas zur 
Anwendungstechnik schreiben? Einsatzgebiete See : Fluss??
Schnur Mono : Geflecht?? Zupft man das so vor sich hin, oder was???
Habt herzlichen Dank vorab.  Abborre


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Drop shot ist eine "klassische" Zupfmontage! einsatzgebiete im Fluss: Ideal vor Spundwänden und an Steilufern.
Im see: Vom boot aus die ideale Montage für Barsch und Zander;
Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass das Dropshot sehr eng mit der Paternostermontage verwandt ist...
falls es hilft!
KOF!!!


----------



## AndreasB (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe mit der Montage noch nicht gefischt, werde sie aber nächste Woche mal antesten.

Die Vorteile der Dropshot-Montage gegenüber dem "klassichen" Jiggen liegen u. a. darin, daß bei Hängern nur das Bleigewicht abreißt und nicht der Gufi samt Jigkopf. Ferner kann man bei ausgemachten Standplätzen der Räuber mittels der Dropshot-Montage den Köder länger am Platz halten. Beim Gufiangeln mit Jigköpfen ist der Köder nur relativ kurz im "heißen" Bereich.

Hier ein paar Appetithäppchen:

http://www.as-tackle.de/catalog/video/Dropshot_4Fin-S_Fish.wmv

http://www.as-tackle.de/catalog/video/Dropshot_Hellgie.wmv

http://www.as-tackle.de/catalog/video/Dropshot_Eel.wmv

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Zander auf diese Montage stehen, da man bei dieser Art des Fischens keine ausgeprägte Absinkphase des Gummis hat, in der 95% der Bisse erfolgen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schnyder (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Boardies....Hmmm die Drop Shot Montage ist eines der besten Montagen für Barsch die ich kenne...ich selbst benutze die auch regelmäßig(aber nur Frühjahr und Herbst!!) und muss sagen habe schon sehr viele Barsche gefangen....der größte hatte ca.30 cm...die Bisse kommen knallhart so das meist Fehlbisse selten sind.Die Führung dabei ist auch wichtig mal aggressiv und mal ganz sachte gezupft.....klappt prima

MFG Schnyder|wavey:


----------



## Der_Glücklose (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

na da kommt doch ne ganze Menge #6 

Hat jemand die Montage schon mal auf`m Boot Passiv als zweite Rute beim driften genutzt?


----------



## theactor (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

gestern und heute habe ich mal gedropshottet!
Und heute hat es tatsächlich geklappt! 
Es braucht schon etwas Geduld bis der Fisch den Köder "findet" (an der Spundwand) - aber der 56er Gierlappen hat ihn voll genommen und hing bombensicher.
Einfach genial...





#h


----------



## CESA (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich bin gerade auf dem Barschzockertrip hängengeblieben und alle meine Ideen tendieren gerade dahin, vor den Barschzocker noch einen Köder zu schalten. So kann ich wie bei einem Drop Shot Rig die gewünschte Tiefe für den Gummiköder einstellen und biete in Grundnähe einen weiteren Anreiz. Sobald Strömung da ist, müsste man es sogar mal mit leichteren Pilkern versuchen. Vielleicht komme ich Sonntag zum Antesten, dann poste ich mal meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

@ theactor

dann mal ein Petri zu dem schönen Fisch :m

wie hast du den Köder geführt? Und hast du den  Biss vernünftigt gespürt?


----------



## theactor (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@DGL: ich habe ihn "am Platz" (also absolut vertikal) geführt und auf verschiedene Arten "belebt". Letztlich scheinen kleine und "zuckende" Bewegungen zu reichen (ich habe weitestgehend vermieden, das Gewicht vom Boden mit hochzuzupfen). 
Den Biss habe ich tatsächlich eigentlich nicht mitbekommen; scheinbar hat er gebissen, als die Schnur (im Spiel) etwas durchhing. Umso erstaunter war ich, dass der Haken so 100%sicher gefasst hat...

#h


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Fischt Ihr die drop shot Montage eigentlich an geflochtener Schnur mit Monovorfach, oder nur mit Mono / Geflecht ?? > will das ebenfalls bald mal testen. Ich werd mir jetzt hier in Japan noch ein paar verfuehrerische Gummikoeder holen und die entsprechenden Gamakatsu Haken 

Gruss
Martin#h


----------



## CESA (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab mich gerade mal auf ein par Ami-Seiten umgeguckt und wenn man sieht was die alles im Angebot haben könnte ich heulen. In Deutschland geht ja Kunstködertechnisch überhaupt nichts.


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				CESA schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich gerade mal auf ein par Ami-Seiten umgeguckt und wenn man sieht was die alles im Angebot haben könnte ich heulen. In Deutschland geht ja Kunstködertechnisch überhaupt nichts.



Vielleicht ja noch nicht.... darum wer ich heute auch mal hier in Sapporo im Angelshop nach ein paar interessanten Gummies Ausschau halten:q 

PS Wie stehts mit der verwendeten Schnur: Geflecht oder Mono oder Geflecht mit vorgeschalteter Mono#c 


Gruss 
Martin#h


----------



## theactor (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@Martin: ich habe Geflecht gefischt mit Fluocarbon-Vorfach. 

@CESA: es gibt aber hier und da einige Onlineshops, die richtig Gas geben, Gummiköder aus den USA etc. hier zu "beheimaten". Dazu zählt z.B. AS TACKLE mit einer sehr guten Auswahl an Gummis zu moderaten Preisen (wie ich finde!)

#h


----------



## martina (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

unter mybait findet man auch ne riesenauswahl an vertikalkunstködern,bin bis jetzt immer ser sehr gut damit gefahren |bla:


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Martin: ich habe Geflecht gefischt mit Fluocarbon-Vorfach.
> 
> ...



Danke#h


----------



## holle (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ theactor

petri! na klappt doch 

@ all

weiss gar nicht was ihr so rumjammert. gibt einiges an gummi in deutschland wenn man sucht... 

http://www.koeder-shop.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.koeder-shop.de/
http://www.angeln-total.de/shop/  (da gibts die worm-haken von gamakatsu)
http://www.as-tackle.de/catalog/index.php/cName/offsethaken
http://www.gummitanke.de/
http://www.catch-company.de/lunker_city.htm
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php/cPath/33_53_76
https://www.der-angler.de/shop/sind...&art_gruppe=Gummi-K%F6der&link=art_gruppe.asp
http://stores.ebay.de/Handel-mit-An...ikoder_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ2QQftidZ2QQtZkm
http://cgi.ebay.de/50-amerikanische...3QQihZ016QQcategoryZ65995QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://www.gummikoeder.de/
uswusf.......


----------



## Big Man (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Jungs,

müsste die Montage nicht auch bei guten Wellengang an der Pose gehen? Vielleicht hat jemand von euch sowas schon probiert.

Habe auch noch ´nen Link

http://www.angelkoeder.info/
http://stores.ebay.de/Handel-mit-Angelzubehor


Hatte dort zu nem guten Preis bei Ebay#6 was gekauft.


----------



## Illexfreak (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Leute,
Wieso muss es denn immer Japan sein?
Ich schwöre auf französische Köder, die zwar in Japan produziert und getestet werden, aber in Deutschland schnell lieferbar sind z.b.http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de
Die Firma heisst Illex und stellt hauptsächlich hochwertige Wobbler her, die auch sehr fängig sind. Die Ruten von Illex
sind das Beste was es auf dem Markt gibt. Trotz recht steif erscheinender Spitze, was das angeln mit Gufis möglich macht lässt sich perfekt damit "dropshotten", was eigentlich eine aüßerst softe Spitze braucht. Auch jeden kleinsten Zupfer auf Wobbler spürt man wie einen Biss. Vielleicht sind euch "DIE gelben Ruten" bekannt, das sind die Ruten die ich meine (Ashura). Ich habe schon mit vielen Ruten Dropshot gefischt, aber die ist absulot die Beste, die Ashura von Illex, die ich zusammen mit einer 1000er Stradic von Shimano und einer 0,12 geflochten fische. Schaut euch das Zeug von Illex an, bestellt ein paar Sachen, ihr werdet absolut überzeugt sein.
Illexfreak


----------



## darksnake (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Drop Shot angeln mit der ''gelben Ashura'' ??? #q #d :c 

Ich fische die Ashura in 210cm selber und muss sagen eine Traum Rute aber zum Drop Shot fischen vollkommen ungeeignet!!! Da gibt es bessere und billigere...
Ich fische seit diesem jahr ausschließlich Illex Wobbler! 
Fische alle meine Wobbler an der Ashura 2,10m und der Shimano Twin Power 2500fb.
Für das Drop Shot angeln nutze ich die Pezon&Michel Inovation Drop Shot. Sie kostet im Normalen Handel (wenn man nen bissel sucht 39.90€ + 10€ Versand bei Vorkasse ;-)) Diese Rute ist mit von illex entwickelt und für 50€ ein echtes Sahnestück!
Wenn intresse besteht mache ich mal Fotos und nen bericht!
Die Ashura ist geil für die Illex Wobbler aber NICHT zum Drop shot fischen! 

Das Angelcenter - Kassel kann ich als ortsansässiger nur empfehlen dort kann man ohne bedenken kaufen!!!! |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				Illexfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Wieso muss es denn immer Japan sein?



Weil ich hier momentan am Arbeiten bin  

Also einfacher und guenstiger komme ich glaube ich nicht mehr an die Gummies, zumal auch der "Fishing Shop" nur 5 Gehminuten vom Hotel entfernt liegt#6 

Gruss
Martin|wavey:


----------



## just_a_placebo (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab mir erst bei Basspro paar Assassin Eals, FluoCarbon (Berkley Vanish) und passende Haken gekauft. Mann´s Würmer hab ich auch noch. Dieses Jahr werd ich auf jeden fall mal vom Schlauchi aus die Barsche jagen.

Also Holger, da müssen wir auch unbedingt mal miteinander reden!! 

flo

<edit> Falls noch grad jemand wie bekloppt die von DarkSnake genannte Rute sucht, die heißt: Pezon & Michel Invitation Drop Shot (nicht Innovation)</edit>


----------



## CESA (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das ist ja eben der Unterschied zu den USA. Man muß sich alles erst raussuchen und viele Sachen gibt es dann trotzdem nicht in Deutschland zu kaufen. 
Verglichen mit Cabellas ist doch alles lachhaft was hier in Deutschland geboten wir. Mir ist klar das dort ein viel größerer Markt zu versorgen ist als hier, bin aber dennoch beeindruckt und auch ein bißchen neidisch, das man das hier nicht geboten bekommt.
http://www.cabelas.com/
Testbereicht über Cabellas:http://www.angeltreff.org/handlertest/test_cabelas.html

Und auch die Preise sind doch erste Sahne!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Muss nochmal was nachfragen bezüglich Rute...
...mir leuchtet ein, dass die Rute eine besonders sensible Spitze haben muss, da der Köder ja eingesaugt wird und nur von Rutenseits Schnur dafür gegeben werden kann. Reicht vielleicht für den Anfang auch ne leichte Spinnrute (z.B. meine Skeletor 2,40m <24g WG), oder bekommt man damit zu viele Fehlbisse? Eine Mono-Schnur dürfte, da sie sich ja dehnt, dann imho auch eher einen Vorteil gegenüber ner geflochtenen haben, oder?

Welche bleie nehmt ihr denn so und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Es gibt ja diese Stiftbleibe, aber oft werden auch einfache Birnenbleie verwendet. Irgend ein besonderer Vorteil vom Stiftblei? Ich weiß schon, dass die besonders gut umkippen (in einem von AS-Tackles Filmen gut zu sehen), aber bringts das???

flo


----------



## theactor (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

also meine Rute war die 2Jigit - und die ist eher ein "Brett" denn eine "sensible" Rute - und was die Führung anbelangt wüsste ich nicht, warum sie sensibeler sein müsste... 

Die speziellen DropShotbleie haben Ösen, in denen die Schnur nur "eingeklippt" wird. Das hat zum einen den Vorteil, dass man die Tiefe Köder-Grund variabel gestalten kann, zum anderen, dass im Falle eines Hängers "nur" das Blei und nicht die ganze Montage flöten geht...

Von meiner Rute (in Richtung sensibler) würde ich momentan keinesfalls abweichen wollen.

|wavey:


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Die Sache mit dem schnellen Wechsel des Bleies kann man imho auch einfach mit einem kleinen Karabiner am Ende der Hauptschnur lösen. Ich auch dass man bei der Montage vom Boot (oder Belly) aus eher weniger Hänger hat. Mir gings hauptsächlich um die Form des Bleies. Stabblei, oder Birne??


----------



## Illexfreak (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi,
@darksnake
Ich finde, die Ashura ist sehr gut geeignet für Drop shot und überhaupt auch sehr gut zum spinnfischen. Übrigens, selbst der Inhaber vom Angelcenter Kassel fischt drop shot mit der Ashura.
Illexfreak


----------



## holle (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ justaplacebo

hi flo, stabbleie sind unanfälliger für hänger. ausserdem haben die stäbe bessere aktion. (wenn stab steht den stab umfallen lassen und wieder aufstellen usw... und der köder macht dann schöne schnelle auf-ab bewegungen) kugeln oder birnen bleiben oft zwischen steinritzen, -lücken eingekeilt.

bis dann am wasser


----------



## Locke (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin Moin,



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man nen bissel sucht



bin schon länger am suchen nach einem Händler, der die P&M - Ruten vekauft bzw online gestellt hat.
Fündig wurde ich erst bei Boardi BT-Holger.
Wäre nett, wenn Du mal ne Ansage machen könntest.



			
				shot-tor schrieb:
			
		

> in denen die Schnur nur "eingeklippt" wird


Ich konnte es mir Anfangs nicht so richtig vorstellen und hab mir das mal angesehen. Genial einfach und es hält bombenfest.
Gerade die "Aktion" des Stabbleies ggü des Tropfenblei ist (wahrscheinlich) der Schlüssel

Gruss Locke


----------



## darksnake (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ Illexfreak :

ich weiß ja nicht wie oft du den Inhaber des Angelcenters in Kassel schon am wasser gesehen hast...
Ich schon einige Male und ich kann dir versichern das ich ihn noch nie mit der Ashura an Fulda oder Edersee Drop shot angeln gesehen habe... 
Aber das tut ja auch gar nichts zur sache... wenn du mit der Ashura fängst ist das doch sehr sehr schön aber die eigendliche Aufgabe der Drop Shot Rute erfüllt sie auf keinen Fall und ggf. solltest du mal eine weiche Rute wie z.b. die P&M drop shot testen ich kann dir versichern deine Bissausbeute ist besser und du wirst mehr fangen gerade bei den Barschen...

@ Locke

Werde auf gar keinen Fall Schlkeichwerbung machen aber bei Intresse schreib mir ne PN ich gebe dir die Internet Adresse...
Im Angelcenter-Kassel ist sie übrigens auch zu haben...


----------



## darksnake (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe mal auf die Schnelle 2 Bilder geschossen.

hier die P&M Inovation Drop Shot ein echtes Sahnestück... 
Für das Geld (39.95-59.95 + Versand) Auf jeden fall zu 
empfehlen!


http://home.arcor.de/daniel-snake/P&M%20Drop%20Shot.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/daniel-snake/P&M%20Drop%20Shot%202.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/daniel-snake/P&M Drop Shot.JPG


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wo bekommt man eigentlich günstig Stabbleie?? Bei AS-Tackle haben sie zwar welche, aber 1,-€ für ein kleines Blei + Port, da ich momentan nichts weiter brauche, finde ich schon ein bissl happig. Muss ja auch kein DS Blei sein...


----------



## darksnake (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also ich zahle pro Bleibirne 3-7g 15 Cent,
wenn es dann unbedinkt nen stabblei werden soll empfehle ich nen Hammer ne glatte auflage und ne Gute Zange dann 2 Mion pure Gewalt und du hast keine Birne mehr sondern nen Stab kannst auch ne 8 Formen für den Totalen Erfolg ..... .-)


----------



## Regentaucher (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Drop Shot angeln mit der ''gelben Ashura'' ??? #q #d :c
> 
> |wavey:




warum sollte man sich extra für das Drop-Shot Angeln eine neue Rute kaufen wenn man eine 2,10er Ashura sein eigen nennt|uhoh:  Du bist ja der perfekte Marketingstratege

Klar klappt das mit der ashura, warum denn nicht??? Ich fischte de bereits vor ca. 3 Jahren schon für diverse Rigs wie Texas oder Carolina. Nun vergnüge ich mich mit einer 2,10er Cherrywood ( ca25,--) und du wirst lachen - das funzt auch gut

Also büdde...die Kirche im Dorf lassen, gelle


----------



## theactor (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> Die Sache mit dem schnellen Wechsel des Bleies kann man imho auch einfach mit einem kleinen Karabiner am Ende der Hauptschnur lösen


 
Das Wechseln ist das eine, das schnelle Variieren des Abstandes Köder<>Grund das andere. 

Mal sehen, ob es heute wieder klappt...

|wavey:


----------



## NOK Angler (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wie wäre es dazu mit einer kombi aus karabiner und no-knot ? müßte doch eigentlich klappen.


----------



## darksnake (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe nie bezweifelt das das Drop Shot fischen Mit der Ashura nicht klappt habe nur gemeint, dass die Bissausbeute mit deiner Feinerten Rute besser klappt...
Ich denke für 40€ die die Rute kostet, sollte man das mal Investieren... Ich fische Drop Shot so als kleinen spass nebenbei und jeder der solch eine Rute mal gefischt hat wird wissen,dass der Drill eines Barsches besser sein kann als der eines 70iger hechtes....
Also einfach mal ne ganz gnz feine Rute nehmenund Versuchen ich verspreche der Spass wird mehr und ihr fangt mehr fische....

Jeder kann angeln mit was er will ich gebe nur Tipps!


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wechseln ist das eine, das schnelle Variieren des Abstandes Köder<>Grund das andere.



Wie man bei einem DS Blei Schnurlänge zum Grund schnell variieren kann verstehe ich aber gerade gar nicht??? Durch den Palomarknoten ist doch die Position des Hakens zum Schnurende (Blei) fest..., oder?! Kann das Blei etwa doch noch mehr außer sich nur am Schnurende in ne Schlaufe einclippen lassen?

Ahhh, man kann es beliebig auf der Schnur verschieben?!? Und das hält ???

Trotzdem hat man ja dann entweder immer ein Stück Schnur überstehen, oder man schneidet es ab und kann die Montage dann nicht mehr einfach verlängern....

flo


----------



## theactor (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@just_a_placebo: Ich war auch recht skeptisch aber habe es einfach mal probiert. Es hält tatsächlich! Sogar bei einiger "Gewaltanwendung" bei einem (dann doch) Hänger hat sich die Schnur nicht gelöst.

Dass etwas Schnur übersteht, wenn man den Köder "näher zum Grund holt", scheint (bei Fluocarbon) scheinbar nichts auszumachen. Bei meinen (wenigen) Versuchen habe ich den Köder so um die 20cm über dem Grund angeboten.

|wavey:


----------



## holle (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> warum sollte man sich extra für das Drop-Shot Angeln eine neue Rute kaufen wenn man eine 2,10er Ashura sein eigen nennt|uhoh:  Du bist ja der perfekte Marketingstratege
> 
> Klar klappt das mit der ashura, warum denn nicht??? Ich fischte de bereits vor ca. 3 Jahren schon für diverse Rigs wie Texas oder Carolina. Nun vergnüge ich mich mit einer 2,10er Cherrywood ( ca25,--) und du wirst lachen - das funzt auch gut
> 
> Also büdde...die Kirche im Dorf lassen, gelle



das finde ich auch! 

jetzt noch drop-shot-ruten und drop-shot-rollen oder was? #d
ich fass es ja nicht!:r

lasst euch nichts unnötiges aufschwatzen und fischt an eurer normalen spinnerei die drop-shot-sachen!


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch drop-shot-ruten und drop-shot-rollen oder was? #d
> ich fass es ja nicht!:r
> 
> lasst euch nichts unnötiges aufschwatzen und fischt an eurer normalen spinnerei die drop-shot-sachen!


 
Es gibt halt Jungs, die ihre eigene Meinung, zum Lebensmittelpunkt machen. Und diese dann auch noch proklamieren bis der Arzt kommt:q 
Schoen, das es hier ueberwiegend Meinungen gibt, die dieser Selbstdarstellung wiedersprechen#6 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Bleiben wir doch beim Thema... 

Wie wechselt ihr bei der Montage die Köder? zieht ihr immer wieder einen neuen auf den Haken, oder habt ihr so einige komplette Montagen vorbereitet? Vielleicht knüpft ihr die ja auch immer je nach bedarf am Wasser... so lange dauert das ja eigentlich nicht.

flo


----------



## theactor (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@flo: gute Frage! Ich habe jetzt 3-4 fertig montierte Vorfächer in der Tasche, die ich über einen Wirbel der Hauptschnur einhänge. 
Ganz "befriedigend" ist das nicht; ich hätte das Vorfach lieber "direkt" an die Hauptschnur geknotet (für noch direkteren Köderkontakt). 

Aber Gummi jedes mal vom Haken rupfen und neu beködern ist auch nicht gerade förderlich für das Gummi (zumal durch den doch sehr kleinen "Durchbruch" am Kopf des Gummis...)... |kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## Regentaucher (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich zieh die Gummies immer neu auf...muss dazu sagen das ich auch nur die Darts und einige Würmer von Zebco verwende - die können das ab.


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich hab heute mal die Eal-Assassins bissl durchs Wasser wippen lassen und festgestellt, dass man die lieber nicht so oft neu anködern sollte. Sehr anfälliges Material, wie bei allen Lures aus deren Schmiede.

Wenn ich nen Angelladen hätte, tät mich das aber auch nicht weiter jucken Roman.


----------



## Regentaucher (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

naja, sooo isses ja auch wieder nicht - bezahlen muss unsereins die auch!

Und die Wiggle Ace von Zebco kosten € 2,25 - 5Stk. Bei den Illex bin ich schon sparsamer


----------



## darksnake (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich verstehe euch alle aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung...
Angeln ist mein großes Hobby und einm Hobby muss mir spass machen... habe letztes Jahr angefangen mit einer Shimano Technium DF 300H den Drop shot rig zu fischen. Habe natürlich auch fische gefangen aber der Spassfaktor nimmt mir einer feineren Rute immer mehr zu! Jetzt bin ich bei einer sehr sehr feinen und günstigen Rute angekommen und muss sagen der erste Zander dieses Jahr auf Drop shot (war leider nur 35cm) aber hat soo spass gemacht im sinne von ich hatte nen schönen drill und konnte den Fisch sicher Landen vom Einzalhaken befreien und wieder schwimmen lassen. Wenn ich doch für kleineres Geld mein Hobby verschönern kann ist es doch kein Fehler das weiter zu empfehlen und sehen wir mal richtig hinn: wer die Ashura fischen kann kann auch für 40€+ 10€ Versand das drop shot rütchen kaufen und dann mehr spass haben! Die Fische müssen den wurm erst einsaugen bevor sie gehakt sind und dazu benötigt mann eine sehr weiche spitze... Natürlich kann man auch Fische mit der Harten Rute fangen aber die Bissausbeute ist geringer habe ich dieses Jahr von Shimano Technium DF 300H zur P&M Drop Shot selber erfahren... Ich fische auch eine Ashura und habe diese auch mit dem Drop shot rig gefischt aber mit der P&M gefällt mir das alles besser...
Möchte da nur meine Meinung vertreten...
Ich kaufe eine Rute für mehrere Jahre und nicht für ein paar Monate da sind 50€ nicht viel wenn ich die rute 3 jahre fischen kann (ggf. auch länger)


----------



## CESA (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

So, erst mal den schönen Thread aus der Versenkung holen,... uuund Hopp.
Dann kanns ja weiter gehen:
Wo bestellt ihr eure Haken??? Oder kennt jemand in Hamburg einen Laden der diese Spezialhaken verkauft??


----------



## holle (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

falls du die offset-teile meinst


http://www.angeln-total.de/shop/ da unter haken, vorfachhaken lose, gamakatsu, worm314

oder, http://www.as-tackle.de/catalog/index.php/cName/offsethaken

oder,

http://www.catch-company.de/d_0001366_3_Texashaken_Rundbogen2904.htm

usw... :m

und für die normale dropshotsache mit würmern gehen butthaken ganz gut. hauptsache weiter bogen und kurzschenklig.


----------



## CESA (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Schon mal jemand diese Standout Hook`s ausprobiert?

http://img105.*ih.us/img105/5452/riggedstandout9rr.jpg


----------



## theactor (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@perond: huiii - sehe ich zum ersten mal.
Sieht nach einer recht "festen" Verankerung an der Hauptschnur aus -- ob da das Köderspiel noch sooo gegeben ist?! |kopfkrat #c 

P.S. Deine Signatur-gif ist  einfach großartig  #6


----------



## Pernod (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @perond: huiii - sehe ich zum ersten mal.
> Sieht nach einer recht "festen" Verankerung an der Hauptschnur aus -- ob da das Köderspiel noch sooo gegeben ist?! |kopfkrat #c
> ...


 
Das Köderspiel wird schon noch gegeben sein.Was ich mich nur frage ist,ob der zusätzliche Bogen (Knick) am Hakenschenkel eventuell eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische hat,oder ob sie durch das Köderspiel so sehr auf selbigen fixiert sind,dass sie der Knick nicht interessiert.


----------



## CESA (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

http://www.barlowstackle.com/plastic-worm-molds.html
Das ist doch mal was feines!


----------



## holle (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				CESA schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.barlowstackle.com/plastic-worm-molds.html
> Das ist doch mal was feines!



nur wieder mal in der falschen versandzone... #t

aber da ist was in arbeit. solche formen kann man sich gut selbst  machen. entweder aus gips oder auch aus silikon. und für die plastik für das giessen der würmer und anderen gebilde gibts auch schon ein paar adressen. muss mal in meinen mails kramen...

auf alle fälle gibts giessmaterial bei lureparts.nl 
irgendwo hatte ich auch noch eine adresse in deutschland...


----------



## CESA (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab mir ein par Sachen bei AS-Tackle bestellt und ich bin echt zufrieden:
1. Gestern bestellt, heut schon da
2. Hab schon bei anderen Anbietern Gufis einzeln bestellt und ein par waren dann immer in der falschen Farbe. Auch das hat hier super geklappt.

Ab nächster Woche wird auf der Alster mal ausprobiert was den Barschen so schmeckt.

Kennt jemand eigentlich noch eine gute Info Seite, gerne auch auf Englisch, was das Drop shotten angeht??
Gruß CESA


----------



## Raabiat (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dann hol ich das Goldstück mal wieder aus der drohenden Versenkung:q

Meint ihr, dass die Montage auch mit Stahlvorfach funktioniert, oder wird da die Scheuchwirkung zu groß sein?

Die Bedenken wurden ja schon geäussert, aber Fluo-Vorfach ist sicher genug bei Zandern?|kopfkrat Hab da so meine Bedenken|kopfkrat

Welche Länge für das Fluo-Vorfach wählt ihr denn so??

#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab mir das 6lb (0,23er) Vanish (Berkley) gekauft und und bin an sich recht zufrieden. Die Knoten und Abriebfestigkeit ist bei FluoCarbon wohl allgemein eher schlecht. Auf Zander wäre vielleicht ne Nummer stärker nicht übel... Ich hatte jetzt ein etwa 1,5m Stück genommen, den Köder 1/2m überm Grund. imho muss man das dann je nach Gegebenheiten variieren. Mich würde aber auch mal interessieren, wie die Standartlänge bei unseren Cracks so aussieht!!  Wie weit überm Grund und wieviel noch darüber?


----------



## theactor (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

Ich denke Fluo ist für's DropShotten wirklich gut geeignet (habe 30er Durchmesser). Dass ein Zander das Vorfach durch"knabbern" könnte halte ich für ziemlich ausgeschlossen.
Für Zander würde ich den Köder eher dicht am Grund präsentieren.
Mein bislang einer DS-Zander hat den Köder rund 20cm über dem Blei genommen.
Hoffe, dass ich bald mal wieder mehr Zeit zum weiteren Experimentieren habe...

#h


----------



## abborre (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Holle schrieb weiter oben in Bezug auf Haken:
Wie Butthaken - weiter Bogen aber kurz im Schenkel
(das träfe auf meine Cousine mit ihren 200 Pfund zu...)
aber so sieht an der Küste kein Butthaken aus, sondern eher ein Karpfenhaken?!?!?!!
Langer Schenkel und normaler Bogen sind bei uns Butthaken!!

Nochmal zur Führung eine kleine Frage:
Zupfen oder stehenlassen?
Kann man auch normale Twisterschwänze dafür nehmen?

An die Rutenprofis noch ne` Frage:
Habe ne` 2,40 er Antares (5 - 20 g); könnte man die mal dafür nehmen? Die ist butterweich in der Spitze und paßt überhaupt nicht zu mir (eigentlich wil ich sie verkaufen für kleines Geld)?


----------



## theactor (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

ich denke mal, dass Offsethaken die beste Lösung sind...
Indes schwer, sie im "handelsüblichen" Handel zu bekommen --

Bei der Führung würde ich einfach mal experimentieren; aber dem Köder aktiv eine kränkelnde Bewegung einzuhauchen finde ich schon sinnvoll...

Für das vertikale DropShot-Fischen sind wohl Vertikalruten bis 1,90m am besten geeignet. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass sie zwingend "butterweich" sein müssen, um die Bisse zu erkennen. Die Rute, auf die ich mein erstes DS-Erfolgserlebnis hatte (die 2Jigit) ist alles andere als "weich"...

Ich bin sooo gespannt auf den Herbst, wenn ich dann endlich mal probieren kann, was die BB-Leos so von DS-Gummis halten...

#h


----------



## der Oberberger (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Zusammen!|wavey: 

Ich fische seit einiger Zeit mit Drop-Shot-Montagen auf Barsch. Bisher fische ich mit einer 12er Fireline-also einer geflochtenen Schnur. Würdet ihr auch auf Geflochtene vertrauen oder vielleicht auf Mono wechseln? (Bisserkennung?)

Gruß der Oberberger


----------



## Raabiat (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!|wavey:
> 
> Ich fische seit einiger Zeit mit Drop-Shot-Montagen auf Barsch. Bisher fische ich mit einer 12er Fireline-also einer geflochtenen Schnur. Würdet ihr auch auf Geflochtene vertrauen oder vielleicht auf Mono wechseln? (Bisserkennung?)
> 
> Gruß der Oberberger



Ich als unerfahrener würde zu geflochtener mit 1m FC tendieren. Die geflochtene um besseren Köderkontakt zu halten, das FC wegen der geringeren Scheuchwirkung, falls es diese überhaupt gibt#c

Fischst ohne Mono/FC Vorfach? Wenn ja, wie erfolgreich?


----------



## der Oberberger (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



> Ich als unerfahrener würde zu geflochtener mit 1m FC tendieren. Die geflochtene um besseren Köderkontakt zu halten, das FC wegen der geringeren Scheuchwirkung, falls es diese überhaupt gibt#c
> 
> Fischst ohne Mono/FC Vorfach? Wenn ja, wie erfolgreich?


 
Das mit dem besseren Köderkontakt das war auch meine grundsätzliche Einstellung-daher die Fireline. Ich fische zur Zeit mit FC Vorfach, vorher hatte ich normales Mono-komischerweise habe ich mit dem Mono nicht schlechter oder besser gefangen als mit dem FC-aber grundsätzlich vertraue ich mittlerweile doch mehr dem FC.


----------



## Raabiat (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem besseren Köderkontakt das war auch meine grundsätzliche Einstellung-daher die Fireline. Ich fische zur Zeit mit FC Vorfach, vorher hatte ich normales Mono-komischerweise habe ich mit dem Mono nicht schlechter oder besser gefangen als mit dem FC-aber grundsätzlich vertraue ich mittlerweile doch mehr dem FC.



Ich vertraue dem FC aufgrund seiner besseren Tragkraft mehr. Zumindest ist das bei meinem FC so|supergri Irgendwie soll auch der Lichtbrechungsindex von Vorteil sein.

Hast du schonmal ganz auf Mono- oder FC-Vorfach verzichtet und Unterschiede festgestellt?|kopfkrat
Hab auch die 12er Fireline...die müsste ja locker genügen#h

Mal ne Frage zur Rute....nun eher doch bretthart oder lieber weich? wie wärs mit ganz weich zur feineren Bisserkennung an der Spitze? Anhieb bei Barsch und Zander sollte doch in Ordnung sein|kopfkrat#c


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

So wie ich das verstanden habe sollte die Rute eher sehr weich in der Spitze sein, da der Fisch den Köder ja einsaugt und so über die Rutenbiegung noch ein paar cm Schnur gegeben wird. D.h. würde ich auch keine geflochtene zum DS verweden, da die Schnurdehnung ja auch noch mal etwas Spielraum zum besseren einsaugen gibt. Die Bisserkennung sollte dann dank der Weichen Spitze kein Problem sein. So meine Vorstellung des ganzen. 

Von FC kenne ich eher, dass es weniger trägt als normale Monofile!? Mein Vanish (das normale, nicht das transition) trägt z.B. als 0,23er nur 6lb. Auf der Packung steht, dass das im Vegleich zu anderen FC-Schnüren richtig gut ist. *!*?* hm...

flo


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Raabiat hat mich auf diesen Trööt aufmerksam gemacht und gebeten eine meiner Ideen hier vorzustellen-THX Raabi

Anleitung:
1. Nimm einen Jighaken (natürlich ohne Kopf).
 2. Fädele die Hauptschur 2x durch das Öhr. (Das ist  später quasi der Stopperknoten)
3. Den kurzen Schenkel des Hakens -wo sonst der Bleikopf drauf gegossen wird- befestigst du, mit dem gleichen Knoten wie man Plättchenhaken bindet, an der Hauptschnur. Für den Knoten nicht die Hauptschnur sondern ein anderes Stück Schnur nehmen! Alternativ kann man auch ein Stück Gummischlauch drüber ziehen, das hält aber nur bedingt...

 Vorteile:
1. Wenn du die doppelt durchs Öhr gezogene Hauptschnur lockerst kannst Du im Gegensatz zum Palomar den Haken frei auf der Hauptschnur verschieben. Ansonsten ist er bombenfest.
 2. Du hast keinen wirklichen Knoten in der Hauptschnur der die Tragkraft schwächt.
 3. Die Haken bekommst Du fast überall
 4. Der Haken steht immer sauber im 90° Winkel zur Hauptschnur ab.

Ich habe auf den Bildern etwas Übertrieben mit den Schnurstärken (0,40er Dracon als Hauptschnur und 0,50er Amnesia als Knoten) damit es erkennbar wird.

Wie man auf dem ersten Bild sieht wird die Hauptschnur 2x Durch das Öhr gefädelt.
Das hält den Haken. Der Knoten mit der Amnesia (rot) erhöht die Reibung auch noch. Der abgebildete Haken ist ein Eagle-Claw 3/0 und den hab Ich aufgebogen als Ich einen Hänger hatte. Wenn man möchte kann man auch 3x durchfädeln...

Alternativ kann auch die Hauptschnur für den knoten verwendet werden wie auf dem letzten Bild, dann lässt sich der Haken aber natürlich nicht mehr verschieben..

Leider kann Ich die Bilder hier nicht nochmals hochladen, Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung dass die Bilder schon im anderen Thread verwendet werden-da hilft auch umbenennen nicht.
Könnte das bitte ein anderer übernehmen-oder mir einen Tip geben?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

So neu abgespeichert dann gehts...
Hier die Bilder

Andreas


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wo kauft ihr eigentlich die Jighaken? Bei eBay steht (im Moment zumindest) nichts wirklich günstiges drin.


----------



## NorbertF (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Im Angelladen...gibts in jedem.


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kubiak (Gummitanke)  verkauft die Eagle Carbonhaken 3/0 100st für 10 Euro (Angebot).
Ansonsten bekommt man die roten VMC auch da, kenne den Preis aber nicht aus dem Kopf.
Bekommt man aber in fast allen Grössen in fast allen gut sortierten Läden oder z.B. bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen usw..

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dart (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi Andreas
Eine klasse Montage,um sicher zu gehen das die Hakenspitze in die richtige Richtung zeigt#6 
Frage: Wird das Köderspiel, gegenüber der herkömmlichen Montage am Öhr, dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt? Der Haken verliert ja erstmal an Beweglichkeit,oder?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## holle (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@friggler

schönes ding! das ist doch mal eine top-idee!

werde ich auf alle fälle testen...

hält die variante auch beim anschlag und beim drill alles aus?


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Dart
Ich bin kein Drop Shot Profi. Ich kann dir das leider nicht beantworten. Wenn Ich mir die Standout Hook`s ansehe glaube Ich nicht dass es Da einen Unterschied gibt.
Müsste man (das Köderspiel) mal z.B. in einer Regentonne austesten?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dart (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi Andreas
Ich beschäftige mich auch erst seit kurzer Zeit mit dem Thema Drop Shot Rig 
Ich denke mal bei größeren Ködern und leichten Bleigewichten ist es sicher ohne Auswirkung. Es kommt wohl auch darauf an wie dick die Schnur ist, an den man den Schenkel des Jighaken anbindet.
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausbrobieren.
Gruß Reiner|wavey:


----------



## friggler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Holle
Ein wunder Punkt!!!!
Einen Kapitalen Barsch (10-15cm) hats ausgehalten, und bei einem Hänger hab Ich den Haken aufgebogen. 
Von Drillerfahrungen zu sprechen wäre da etwas hochgegriffen...

Verschämt
Andreas


----------



## Raabiat (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



friggler schrieb:


> (..)
> Einen Kapitalen Barsch (10-15cm) hats ausgehalten (..)



Dann genügt es scheinbar meinen Ansprüchen:q|kopfkrat


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jo Norbert, im Angelladen um die Ecke wollte ich sowieso mal gucken, aber die haben meist nur kleinere Packungen und das zu einem meist unverschämten Preis... Zumindest wollte ich mich mal über die Onlinepreise informieren. Wer gleich mal in der Gummitanke gucken!


----------



## NorbertF (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ok, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden, ich dachte es ginge generell darum wo es die gibt.
Wenn es um den Preis geht dann ist das was anderes. Ich selbst habe gerade im Rahmen einer grossen Bestellung nen ganzen Pack Haken bei Cabelas.com bestellt, die waren aber auch nicht billig (gamakatsu).
Bin generell dazu übergegangen lieber mehr zu bezahlen, dafür aber im Laden einzukaufen. Nur bei ganz krass überzogenen Preisen bestell ich noch (50% vom Ladenpreis bei einigen Dingen).
Der Rest wird wieder beim lokalen Dealer besorgt. Ist einfach schöner im Laden zu stöbern, bissl zu reden mit den Leuten und auch der Rückweg bei Garantiefällen ist einfacher.
Kostet ein paar Cent mehr ok, der Inhaber soll auch leben und er hat auch frische Köder.


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hast ja recht, ich kaufe auch einiges bei den Dealern vor Ort, aber meist nie ohne mich vorher über die Preise im Netz zu informieren. Dass man dort etwas mehr zahlt nehme ich auch schonmal in kauf, nur bei manchen echt sowas von überzogenen Preisen kann ich nur |uhoh:. Ich hab vor paar Monaten auch bei basspro unter anderem auch Haken bestellt, nur fällt einem ja ständig neues ein!  Eigentlich könnte ich jeden Monat ne Bestellung machen... :q


----------



## NorbertF (16. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ja es ist schlimm...wirklich schlimm 
Mir ist meine Forellenspinne kaputtgegangen und bin gestern deswegen in den Laden...ne neue holen.
Jo jetzt hab ich 2 neue...
ne Sportex Carat 1 und ne Beyron Schiessmichtod (ultraleicht). Und Köder für 70 Euro :/
Katastrophe, man sollte mich wegsperren |evil: 
Gut dass meine Frau das alles mitmacht, die war sogar dabei und hat mir die Beyron geschenkt weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte #6


----------



## Lionhead (16. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Da erinnere ich mich doch an den Besuch in einem Karlsruher Angelcenter.
Die Tüte war nicht groß, gekauft hatte ich ein bißchen Drop-Shot Haken, Bleie und Köder (Ilex). Zack waren 80 Euro weg. Unglaublich.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## darksnake (16. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

#d 80€ ist ja bei Illex sachen nicht viel... leider 
aber es wird gekauft wie sau deswegen auch keine preissenkungen in sicht...
Alle Köder die nicht so der Hit sind werden ausm Programm genommen und ab und an kommt ma was neues das wird dann so lange überall gezeigt bis es alle gefressen haben und Kaufen...
sind nunmal sau geil die sachen aber teuer...


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wirst du eigentlich wenn das Wort Illex geschrieben wird gehighlightet, oder bekommst du da ne auto-pn darksnake? Wo kann man das denn einstellen?? 

Nur nen kleiner Scherz!! 

Ich wollte dir schon erst den Tip geben, doch einfach dene Frau mit in den Angelladen zu nehmen, aber wenn die deine Kaufsucht sogar noch unterstützt weiß ich auch nicht weiter Norbert! Kaufst ihr wohl auch immer mal paar Schuhe?


----------



## NorbertF (17. August 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Schuhe hm ja auch, aber bei ihr sinds Taschen und Beutel...wir haben das ganze Haus voll Handtaschen, Sporttaschen, sonstigen Taschen...hammermässig


----------



## Tisie (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Norbert,



NorbertF schrieb:


> Schuhe hm ja auch, aber bei ihr sinds Taschen und Beutel...wir haben das ganze Haus voll Handtaschen, Sporttaschen, sonstigen Taschen...hammermässig


irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor  ... und lustigerweise hat meine Frau auch im Angelladen die gleiche Einstellung wie Deine ("Nimm doch den Jerkbait noch mit, Schatz.") |rolleyes

Aber eigentlich war ich ja auf der Suche nach Infos über das Dropshot-Angeln ... für mich wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn die erfahrenen Dropshot-Angler hier mal eine kurze Übersicht, mit den von ihnen verwendeten Ködern und den passenden Haken posten. Interessant sind natürlich auch die verwendeten Ködergrößen und -farben sowie die Gewässerbedingungen (Sichtigkeit, Tiefe, Strömung) und Fangerfolge.

Woran kann ich mich bei der Wahl des Bleigewichtes orientieren? Grundsätzlich sollte bei dieser Methode ein zu schweres Blei doch weniger Probleme machen, als ein zu leichtes Gewicht, oder?!

Vielen Dank, Matthias


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

bin auf dem Gebiet auch noch sehr unbewandert :-(
aber wollte ja schon länger das mal austesten ... denke muß doch ideal anner Spundwand sein ....
zumiondest weiß ich schon mal das ich *hier* alles dafür bekomme,
werd mir mal etwas dafür ordern denke ich ...


cool - gerade gesehen das da auch Videoclips sind die u.a. die Gummis fürs dropshot'en unter Wasser zeigen ... |bla:


----------



## heinzrch (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@NorbertF:
>Gut dass meine Frau das alles mitmacht, die war sogar dabei >und hat mir die Beyron geschenkt weil ich mich nicht >Yentscheiden konnte 

schade, daß deine Frau schon verheiratet ist |rolleyes 
uuups, ich bins ja auch schon....|supergri


----------



## NorbertF (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ja AS-tackle hat fast alles was man braucht. Da hab ich mich auch eingedeckt kürzlich, das ewige bestellen bei Cabelas geht ins Geld und die Warterei an die Nerven. Das Einzige was sie nicht haben sind "normale" Gamakatsu Widegap Haken, aber die kriegt man auch im Angelladen um die Ecke.

Ich hab mal schnell ein paar Fotos der Teile gemacht die man so braucht. Einige gängige Köder, Bleie und Haken. Als Schnur nehm ich FluoCarbon.

Also eine kleine Auswahl an Ködern habe ich hier mal als Übersicht:




Grundsätzlich gehen eigentlich alle Gummi "Jerkbaits", No Action Shads und Würmer, Krabben etc. Was nicht so gut geht sind Schaufelschwanzgummis und Twister.
Als Grössen nehme ich alles zwischen 3" und 6".
Vielleicht mal zur Ansicht der Grössenverhältnisse einige aus der Hand:





Als Blei kann man spezielle Dropshot Bleie nehmen:




Die Gewichte bewegen sich zwischen 1/8oz und 1oz.
Wobei ich 1oz schon als sehr viel ansehe, vielleicht bei Strömung. Der Clou ist dass man die Bleie einfach unten einhängen kann. Halten bombenfest und lassen sich leicht austauschen. Schrotblei geht aber auch und ist viel billiger.

Als Haken nimmt man entweder Gamakatsu Widegap Haken, Softbait Hooks oder die speziellen Standout Hooks. 




Die normalen Widegap habe ich grad in ner anderen Box, sorry sind nicht drauf.
Hakengrössen zwischen 2 und 0/4 verwende ich. Je nach Ködergrösse.
Übers Anbinden wurde schon viel gesagt, wenn du möchtest kann ich gern ein Beispiel zusammentündern und einstellen. Einfach bescheid geben.
Farben....ja wie bei allen Kunstködern. Helles Wetter, klares Wasser = dunkle Köder. Umgekehrt = helle Köder. Wie man sieht angle ich meist in klarem Wasser 
Falls ich noch was helfen kann bitte melden.

P.S.: die Haken ganz links sind nicht fürs dropshotten gedacht seh ich grad. Daran montiert man Gummis ohne Bleikopf. Dann kann man Schrot vorschalten als splitshot, oder man nimmt Bellyweights, die werden unten an den Haken geklemmt oder man lässt das Blei ganz weg.
Die Hakenspitze kann dann durchaus gar nicht oder kaum aus dem Köder ragen, damit kann man prima in Kraut und Geäst angeln ohne Hänger.
Auch Steinpackungen verlieren etwas den Schrecken.

Was noch sehr wichtig ist: Das Gerät ist ganz anders zu wählen als beim "normalen" GuFi angeln. Wichtig ist eine weiche(!) Spitze und auch vorzugsweise Monofil Schnur wegen der Dehnung. Der Fisch muss den Köder ganz leicht einsaugen können, auch der Anschlag kann verzögert erfolgen. Bissl mit der Spitze mitgehen und erst so nach 1-4 Sekunden anschlagen. Also genau anders als beim GuFi angeln.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

sieht gut aus ! danke für die Tips !!! #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 



friggler schrieb:


> 2. Fädele die Hauptschur 2x durch das Öhr. (Das ist  später quasi der Stopperknoten)
> Gruss
> Andreas



@ friggler

da steh ich irgendwie auf`m Schlauch |kopfkrat auf dem Foto erkenne ich das nicht wie du das machst, helf doch noch mal bitte :m Hört sich wirklich #6 an und verdient probiert zu werden.

@ all

schon mal jemand mit Stahlvorfach gedrop shotet? Funktioniert das?


----------



## NorbertF (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hier zum Querlesen ein Softjerk Thread, gehört irgendwie zusammen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1319635&posted=1#post1319635


----------



## NorbertF (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein habe ich noch nicht, werde ich auch nicht. Bei uns sind genug Hechte drin, aber auf dropshot Montage hat noch keiner gebissen. Zum Softjerken Flexonit. Stört nicht.


----------



## squirell (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bin auf dem Gebiet auch noch sehr unbewandert :-(
> aber wollte ja schon länger das mal austesten ... denke muß doch ideal anner Spundwand sein ....
> zumiondest weiß ich schon mal das ich *hier* alles dafür bekomme,
> werd mir mal etwas dafür ordern denke ich ...
> ...


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Klappt immer super, Versandkosten leider etwas hoch (dafür superschnell).

Packen auch immer ein kleines Präsent dabei.

Habe irgendwo gelesen, das pro m Wassertiefe 1g Blei hinhaut.
Kann sich natürlich nur auf Stillgewässer beziehen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nein habe ich noch nicht, werde ich auch nicht. Bei uns sind genug Hechte drin, aber auf dropshot Montage hat noch keiner gebissen. Zum Softjerken Flexonit. Stört nicht.



tja und da habe ich eben schon anderes gehört |bla:  Möchte ungern einen Hecht verangeln, darum werde ich das mal mit Flexonit testen :m


----------



## NorbertF (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich frage mich zwar wie du da den Palomarknoten anbringen willst, aber bitte...


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Denke das es mit Flexonit gehen müßte, versuch macht klug :m


----------



## NorbertF (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Denke das es mit Flexonit gehen müßte, versuch macht klug :m



Wenn du mal dazu kommst es zu testen sagst du dann bitte Bescheid ob es geht? Würde mich dann auch interessieren bei der "Hechtgefahr" hier


----------



## Gunni77 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo


Möglichkeit 1:

Mit 7X7 so eine Art NoKnot binden, von oben durch das Öhr, fünf mal stramm um den Hakenschenkel wickeln, nach unten durch das Öhr, einmal kräftig dran ziehen, fertig. Sieht seltsam aus, hält aber bombig....bei unsicherheit noch einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf die Wicklung machen.

Möglichkeit 2: 

Stahl mittels Quetschhülse an das Hakenöhr anbringen, die Schlaufe möglichst klein machen. Dann ein Stück Mono nach Wahl am Hakenschenkel vor dem Öhr anbinden und von oben durch das Öhr zurückführen. dabei das Mono durch die Schlaufe des Stahls durchfädeln, dann hängt der Haken nachher gerader, obwohl das eigendlich egal ist.

Gruß


----------



## Tisie (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tips, insbesondere an Norbert für den sehr ausführlichen und toll bebilderten Beitrag! Das hilft mir schon viel weiter und vor einer Bestellung werde nochmal bei AS-Tackle anrufen.

@Norbert: Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit den roten Standout-Haken und wie fallen die Größen bei denen aus? Welche Rute und Schnur verwendest Du?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die normalen Widegap habe ich grad in ner anderen Box, sorry sind nicht drauf.
> Hakengrössen zwischen 2 und 0/4 verwende ich. Je nach Ködergrösse.
> Übers Anbinden wurde schon viel gesagt, wenn du möchtest kann ich *gern ein Beispiel zusammentündern und einstellen*. Einfach bescheid geben.



Bescheid !!!      ​


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ach ja .... 1 oz = ? Gramm ??? |kopfkrat
hab ne kleine Telerute 2,4m 10-30g ... überlege gerade ob die nicht gut sein müßte dafür anner Spundwand ...


----------



## theactor (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

1/4 oz = ~ 7gr
1/2 oz = ~14gr
3/4 oz = ~ 21gr
1 oz = ~ 28gr

Gute Seite, um es "genau" wissen zu wollen >>hier
Bei AS sind meist beide Angaben zu ersehen; das machts beim Bestellen deutlich einfacher! #6

|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tips, insbesondere an Norbert für den sehr ausführlichen und toll bebilderten Beitrag! Das hilft mir schon viel weiter und vor einer Bestellung werde nochmal bei AS-Tackle anrufen.
> 
> ...



Die roten Standout Haken habe ich gestern erst ganz neu bekommen, habe bisher "normale" Gamakatsu Widegap verwendet. Ich hab sie einfach mal zum testen genommen, war mit meinen normalen Haken bisher zufrieden.
Ich teste heute noch, spätestens morgen und geb Bescheid  

Rute und Schnur: vom Boot aus nehme ich eine ganz leichte Barsch/Forellenspinnrute in 2,10 Meter. Byron Classic Spin. Die hat eine weiche Spitze und auch eine parabolische Aktion, aber trotzdem genug Rückgrat dass man auch einen Zander damit anschlagen könnte. Nennt sich Byron Classic Spin 20er Hauptschnur mono (Berkley Iron Silk) mit einem 20er Fluo Carbon Vorfach. Alles auf einer kleinen Shimano Exage.
Das ist eigentlich für Barsche gedacht, aber ich habe damit schon fast alles gefangen (ausser Hecht), sogar Schleien :m 

Hier noch das angeforderte Bild, ich hoffe man kanns erkennen:





Hier mit Schrotblei, Spro Shad und Gamakatsu Haken.
Ja der übt Rückenschwimmen (weils ja auch voll egal ist) hehe


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

das sieht ja wirklich easy aus ....
denke morgen früh test ich das mal aus |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn du mal dazu kommst es zu testen sagst du dann bitte Bescheid ob es geht? Würde mich dann auch interessieren bei der "Hechtgefahr" hier



habe es eben ausprobiert :q und bin gescheitert, mit Palomarknoten geht es nicht #h


----------



## anax.imperator (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Was ist das Problem an einem Palomarkonoten, das funtioniert doch super wenn er richtig gebunden ist. Ich verwende 3/0 Offsethaken, die sitzen wieter hinten im Fisch was mir vertrauenserweckender aussieht als die Montahe auf dem Bild.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 



anax.imperator schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem an einem Palomarkonoten, das funtioniert doch super wenn er richtig gebunden ist.




keins, aber es ging darum ob er auch mit Flexonit funktioniert.


----------



## NorbertF (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



anax.imperator schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem an einem Palomarkonoten, das funtioniert doch super wenn er richtig gebunden ist. Ich verwende 3/0 Offsethaken, die sitzen wieter hinten im Fisch was mir vertrauenserweckender aussieht als die Montahe auf dem Bild.



Jo ist auch easy, aber nicht mit Flexonit :q 
Weiter hinten im Fisch dachte ich auch erst wäre besser. Ist es aber nicht. Der Fisch spielt nicht mehr so gut und die Montage ganz vorne am Kopf hat mir noch keinen Fehlbiss beschert. Die saugen das komplett ein. Kein Problem. Sogar 25cm Barsche nehmen nen 12cm Wurm ganz. Voraussetzung: wenig Widerstand beim Anbiss, also bloss keine harte Rute und keine geflochtene Schnur!
Das ist grad der Trick bei der Montage, den Köder nur ganz vorne einzustechen. Weiter aufziehen ist schlecht.

Jetzt bin ich doch glatt noch los zum Angeln, aber leider konnte ich doch nicht dropshotten, ein bekannter war mitm Boot da also haben wir Wobbler geschleppt.
Der Seggl hat schon die neue Fireline Crystal Clear auf der Rolle...ein feines Schnürchen, endlich ne geflochtene die man kaum sieht im Wasser. Muss ich auch haben wenn die nächstes Jahr rauskommt.


----------



## NorbertF (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also die roten Standout Haken sind prima. Eindeutig besser als normale Haken.
Heute war ich an ner tiefen Stellen (20-30 Meter), ich muss sagen da ist die kleine Rute etwas überfordert. Hab einen echt grossen Zander verloren, vermutlich kam der Anschlag dann doch nicht hart genug durch.
Auch hatte ich nun den ersten Hechtbiss auf dropshot Gummi. Direkt durchgebissen, also wenigstens hat der Hecht vermutlich das Zeug nicht im Maul hängen, konnte nichtmal anschlagen.
Wird Zeit das mit dem Flexonit mal zu probieren ob man nicht doch irgendwie den Haken da festbekommt.


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, Norbert!

Wie fallen denn die StandOut-Haken von der Größe her aus und wie köderst Du darauf den Gummifisch an? Genauso wie auf dem Bild mit dem HS-Shad?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wie fallen sie in der Grösse aus. Nun eigentlich genau so wie man es sich laut Bezeichnung vorstellt. In etwa wie bei Karpfenhaken würde ich sagen, evtl etwas kleiner.
Die Haken in der Grösse 0/1 sind schon recht gross, für Köder bis 4" eigentlich zu gross. Die Haken der Grösse 2 passen gut für 3" bis 4" Köder, die ja "Standard" sind auf Barsche.
Ja ich ködere so an wie auf dem Bild. Also einfach durch die "Nase", nicht aufgezogen. Dabei bleibe ich auch erstmal, es funktioniert ja also warum ändern.
Ich hatte erst etwas Bedenken wegen dem vielen "Zeug" das die roten Haken da haben. Man sieht da halt schon viel Stahl am Kopf des Köders durch den Bogen der da noch dran ist. Aber vielleicht sieht das ja so aus als würde ein Fischlein einen kleinen Wurm fressen oder so? Keine Ahnung, hat aber offenbar nicht gestört.


----------



## heinzrch (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich fische schon länger (also schon bevor Drop Shot erfunden wurde|supergri ...) so ne ähnliche Montage:
Birnenblei am Ende und ca. 30 -100 cm darüber einen in eine Schlaufe eingebundenen Haken (so wie die Gummi-Beifänger beim Pilken) auf Barsch und Zander.
Als Köder nehm ich meistens Tauwurm, manchmal auch Fetzen.
Das ganze fische ich vertikal bis schräg (geworfen) meistens vom Boot, früher auch am Kanal an der Spundwand.
Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob die Positionierung des Hakens mit der Dropshot-Montage fängiger ist (sieht schon sehr fängig aus) als die konventionelle Schlaufenmontage.
Auch würde mich interessieren, ob dieses Gummizeug an der Dropshot-Montage fängiger ist als ein Tauwurm.
Der Tauwurm kostet ja auch nicht mehr, und hält bei dieser relativ hängersicheren Montage sowieo ewig (also bis zum Biß).
Man müsste mal ein Vergleichsfischen mit beiden Methoden vom selben Boot aus (gleiche Bedingungen...) machen.
Wenn wer Lust hat, das mal diesen Herbst an der fränkischen Seenplatte auszuprobieren (Ich mit Wurm in Schlaufe, du mit Dropshot....), ist er gerne eingeladen (Boot vorhanden).


----------



## NorbertF (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich glaube nicht dass der Gummi auf Barsch fängiger ist als ein schöner Wurm, eher das Gegenteil. Vielleicht bei grossen Barschen nicht und bei Zander auch nicht, aber da kommt dein Fetzen ins Spiel.
Der Palomar Knoten könnte dir aber schon noch eine Verbesserung bringen denke ich. Das "Vergleichsfischen" würde mich auch interessieren aber wird etwas weit sein fürchte ich.


----------



## heinzrch (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Norbert: ich werde beide Methoden probieren und dann berichten; jetzt muß es nur noch schön kalt werden, damit ich meine gestachelten Lieblinge wieder an den bekannten Stellen finde....
Ach ja: ich hatte mal ein Glas Berkley-Würmer (sündhaft teuer, mit Geschmack...) als Notlösung gekauft und probiert, die werden auch gut genommen.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe so gelbe Würmer von Berkley, ganz dünn aber lang. "Trout-Worm". Da gehen auch Barsche sehr gut drauf und sogar Friedfische. Wenn dir die mal begegnen, die sind auch gut.
Die Berkley Regenwürmer habe ich mal wo bestellt sind aber nicht angekommen, da muss ich nochmal ran...will die haben jetzt wo ich weiss dass die gut sind.


----------



## Case (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jetzt hab ich mir doch den ganzen thread durchgelesen und bin einigermaßen fasziniert.
Eine Methode die für mich sicher nicht als hauptangelart in Frage kommt ( Gewässerabhängig ), aber ein System dass ohne viel Aufwand und Mittel in 5 Minuten kurz zusammengeknotet ist. Bischen Blei, paar Haken und 'n Glas Berkley-Würmer und schon hat man eine Notausstattung. Danke.

Das einzige was mich daran wirklich stört, ist das fehlende Stahlvorfach. Was spricht dagegen, einfach ein feines Stahlvorfach an die Hauptschnur zu binden, und daran Blei und Haken zu befestigen.? Den Haken meinetwegen mit Quetschhülsen und Perlen...oder so.? Meint Ihr das Köderspiel ist dann so viel schlechter als bei einer Mono.? 

Case


----------



## NorbertF (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Damit das System funktioniert muss der Haken ja im 90° Winkel abstehn. Das zu erreichen verwendet man den Palomar Knoten, welcher mit Flexonit nicht funzt.
Das ist das Problem. Wenn dir was einfällt wie das machbar sein könnte ist mindestens einer hier sehr dankbar.


----------



## Case (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich hab mir das ungefähr so vorgestellt...

Weiches Stahlvorfach, Klemmhülse, Perle, Haken, Perle, Klemmhülse.

Hab zum Versuchen einfach mal die Teile verwendet die ich grad gefunden hab. Das ließe sich sicher noch verfeinern.

Die Montage wurde zum fotografieren an die Wand gehängt.

1:  frei hängnd

2:  unter Spannung

3:  Detail

Es wurde ein 1x7 Stahlvorfach mit 6kg verwendet.


Case


----------



## NorbertF (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dropshot Montage für Hecht. Erfinder: Case.
Klasse#6


----------



## Tisie (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Gute Idee, Case! #6 

Mit 49-fädigem Stahlvorfach (Flexonit) könnte man das aber auch anders machen (noch einfacher, gestern im R&R Sonderheft "Zander" gelesen):

1. Haken so halten, wie er später an der Montage stehen soll (also Spitze nach oben)
2. Stahlvorfach von oben durchs Öhr fädeln und gewünschte Länge (Abstand Haken-Blei) durchziehen
3. Stahlvorfach in engen Windungen ein paar Mal um den Schenkel winden (direkt hinter dem Öhr)
4. Stahlvorfach zurück zum Öhr winden
5. Stahlvorfach wieder von oben nach unten durch das Öhr fädeln
6. Blei antüddeln - fertig

Das ist wohl eine bekannte Knotenlosverbindung der Karpfenangler ... einfach mal ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## theactor (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@Case: Weltklasse  #6 #6 

Ich hätte gestern zu gerne mal eine Dropshotversuch auf Leos gestartet - aber es waren leider weit und breit keine da...
Bin mir aber 100%ig sicher, dass das auch perfekt funktioniert auf Dorsch (vom Belly/Boot aus).

|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Tisie:
Die Punkte 3 und 4 verstehe ich nicht, um den Schenkel winden und dann wieder zurück? Das kann nicht hinhaun so. Hast du nen Link oder ne genauere Erläuterung?
Wäre cool, danke.


----------



## Tisie (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi Norbert,

mit zurückwinden meine ich nicht, die Wicklung wieder zu öffnen. Also Du wickelst erst ein paar Windungen vom Öhr Richtung Hakenbogen und dann über die bestehende Wicklung mit ein paar Windungen zurück zum Öhr.

War das jetzt besser verständlich? Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es noch anders beschreiben soll ... |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ok, dann wirds schon stimmen, so hatte ich es auch verstanden,  konnte mir nur nicht vorstellen wie das halten soll, aber wirds wohl...morgen mal testen


----------



## Tisie (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi Norbert,

der Knoten hält mit Sicherheit ... wie gesagt, die Karpfenangler machen das ähnlich #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## pechi24 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Bei den Standouthaken kann man doch oben ganz normal ein Stahlvorfach mit Quteschhülse befestigen und dann ebenfalls oben Mono festknoten und durch die untere Öffnung führen, so dass der Haken perfekt im 90 Grad-Winkel absteht. Das Stahlvorfach muss doch nur oben am Haken befestigt sein, das Blei kann doch ruhig an der Mono hängen.

Bei normalen Haken auch den Haken ganz normal mit Stahl+Quetschhülsen befestigen, dann Mono durch die Schlaufe des Stahls und die Hakenöse fädeln und mit Clinchknoten festziehen. Auch hier hängt dann der haken am Stahl und das Blei am Mono.

Beide Varianten funktionieren sehr gut und sind meines Erachtens bei Hechtrisiko ein Muss.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

@ case

hab mir echt den Kopf zerbrochen |kopfkrat aber darauf bin ich nicht gekommen #6 #6 #6 also jetzt kann ich die Drop Shot Montage auch endlich guten Gewissens einsetzten :m


----------



## Case (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke für die Blumen..freu...

Das Prinzip wende ich eigentlich schon recht lang beim Angeln mit Tiroler Hölzel an. Nur dass da eben mein Wirbel in 90 Grad von der Schnur stehen muß.

Das Dumme an der Sache ist...ich hab nicht mal ein einziges Gewässer an dem ich die Drop Shot Montage vernünftig einsetzen könnte. 

Case


----------



## ingo39 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo, hab den ganzen thread mal durchgeackert...bin schon sehr interessiert: mich würden noch kurze Gewässerbeschreibungen und Angeltiefen interessieren. Bei mir in der nähe ist ein Bergbausee, der ziemlich schnell auf über 40m abfällt. Bei 50ha Größe...wo sollte man die Barsche suchen? 
...und oben steht ja, das jetzt noch zeit dazu wäre - oder? Also wann und wo soll man die Gummis -wie?- tanzen lassen....


----------



## Gunni77 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo

Ich hatte ja schon mal kurz angedeutet das es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, mit Stahl zu angeln. 
Das war in der Kürze nicht besonders gut verständlich, deshalb habe ich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht um es zu verdeutlichen.
Hoffe jemand kann was damit anfangen...

Gruß


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ja danke, ist super beschrieben. Die Alternative 2 werde ich am Sonntag mal selber anwenden.#6 
Du hast ja auch keine Mühen gescheut:


> Ich hoffe es hilft jemandem, denn ich musste dafür extra die Schreibtischunterlage an der Wand ankleben:



|supergri |supergri :q

eine Frage hätte ich bitte:
hast du den Köder wirklich nur 5 Zentimeter übder dem Blei oder dient das nur der besseren Anschauung? Ich hab meistens 30cm+
Is das zuviel für Zander? Für Barsch funzt es ja toll, aber Zander fange ich im Moment wenig damit (erst einen).


----------



## the doctor (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,

bin mittlerweile regelrecht begeistert vom Dropshotsystem.
Glaube aber nur die falschen Ruten zu besitzen um das System perfekt anbieten zu können.
Hatte in den letzten Tagen mal getüfftelt und kann sagen:

Felchenrute Titanit : - zu weich um den Fisch zu haken
Spro Godfather : - sehr feinfühlig, aber leider viel zu hart

Meine Skelletor in 2,40m  konnte ich noch nicht testen, sie könnte aber ok sein;  oder?

Was benutzt ihr für Ruten, und wie sollte sich die Rute von der Aktion her von alllen anderen Ruten abheben?

Ich denke mal,....härteres Rückrat, aber weichere Spitze, damit der Fisch gut saugen kann?!
Dabei muss ich sagen, das auch schonmal grössere Bleie , vorallen dingen jetzt im Winter zum einsatz kommen

#h


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich benutze eine Byron Classic Spin zum reinen Barschangeln, damit habe ich aber auch schon Anhiebe nicht durchgebracht (vermute Zander). Die ist auch extrem weich.
Seitdem benutze ich lieber eine Sportex Carat Spin 1.
Die ist immer noch weich, aber die hat schon ordentlich Power im Rückgrat, damit drill ich normal Hechte vom Boot aus.
Was nun besser ist weiss ich auch nicht, mit der ganz weichen machts auf jeden Fall mehr Spass.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Spezielle Drop-Shot-Ruten haben eine eingespleisste Vollcarbonspitze, und sind im Handteil eher Normal. Es gibt die Teile auch schon um 40€, also kein Grund sich mit einer Behelfslösung zufriedenzugeben.

Eine Steife Winkelpicker müsste aber ähnlich funktionieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Jockel13883 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Boardies,

Wo kann man in deutschland denn die stand-out-Haken bekommen? Hab die bisher nur bei US-Anbietern gesehn und da ist mir der Versand nach Deutschland für ein paar Haken doch zu teuer.


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

http://www.As-tackle.de


----------



## Jockel13883 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke Norbert, die haben ja echt ne spezielle drop shot Abteilung, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gunni77 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@NorbertF gut 30cm sind schon Ok, das war fürs Foto. Eigentlich funzt das auch für Zander....sogar besser als für Barsch. Mich hat dieses Thema auch schon beschäftigt, die wollen die langsame Präsentation einfach nicht immer, glaube ich. Wie auch immer ich werde das mal über den Winter beobachten, so ich denn die Gelegenheit bekomme, anständig vom Boot zu angeln, weil dam Ufer langsam Schicht ist. 
Du willst Zander? Nimm größere Köder und dann klappt das auch, nen anständigen Zanderbestand vorausgesetzt. Gut lief da alles ab dem 4" Shad bis hin zu 7". Klappt das alles nicht, kann ich nur empfehlen, einen ganz normalen Gufi zu versuchen, es gibt Tage, da geht der einfach schlicht und ergreifend besser. Gestern noch mit Gummilappen zugeschlagen, Bericht kommt heute abend...|supergri

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ach ja, die Rutenfrage. Mit kleinstködern und Blei bis 10g ne 2.10 Technium in ML, ganz weich. Wenns größer und schwerer wird ne P&M Specialist Jig in M. 

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (4. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

War heute mal Dropshotten und konnte rund 10 Barsche, aller Größen fangen.
Ein kleiner ca. 55er Hecht war auch dabei.
Ich muss schon sagen, dieses Angeln hat was#6
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img501.*ih.us/img501/47/klbarschdropshotth0.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img501.*ih.us/img501/5597/0411061324iw5.jpg[/URL]


Die Brasse war von Mittwoch (Fänger ist Mo Jones)
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img169.*ih.us/img169/4795/klbrassedropshotai6.jpg[/URL]


----------



## HD4ever (8. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

grad mal nen AS tackle order aufn Weg gebracht !!! 
werd ich nun auch bald mal austesten die Geschichte ....  :m


----------



## the doctor (11. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> grad mal nen AS tackle order aufn Weg gebracht !!!
> werd ich nun auch bald mal austesten die Geschichte ....  :m




en Tip Jörg, schau dich mal bei Illex um

Raabiat wird auch morgen Augen machen, es geht mal an nem Rheinhafen#6


----------



## Raabiat (11. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



the doctor schrieb:


> en Tip Jörg, schau dich mal bei Illex um
> 
> * Raabiat wird auch morgen Augen machen*, es geht mal an nem Rheinhafen#6



na klar werde ich Augen machen....und zwar schöne, wenn du mich mit meinen Zandern und fetten Barschen auf Foto bannst :q:q:q

und vielleicht mach ich nochwas mit den Augen: |uhoh: wenn du eine Montage nach der anderen im Rhein lässt und ich ganz lässig und drillend daneben stehe :q:q:q

Spässle....wird bestimmt lustig morgen.....keine Angst....fängst auch was|wavey:


----------



## Jockel13883 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi @all!

Was für Köder benutzt ihr eigentlich beim drop shot rig?

Wollte mir nächste Tage das Zubehör bestellen, hab aber keine Ahnung, welche Köder ich mir holen soll.

Wäre für präzise Antworten vlt. auch mit Bezugsadresse dankbar, am besten Köder, die ich via Internet bestellen kann.

Danke im Vorraus


Jockel


----------



## holle (13. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hi jockel,

steht doch alles schon im fred hier drin. :m

siehe zb seite 7


----------



## Jockel13883 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Um meine Frage mal etwas präziser zu stellen: Was haltet ihr von Gummimolchen und überlangen Gummiwürmern als Köder beim drop shot rig?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Möchte nächstes Jahr auch mal die dropshot Methode ausprobieren. Hab 2 Ruten die dafür in Frage kämen , was meint ihr welche ist besser geeignet ? Zielfisch wäre Barsch , in stehenden und in fließenden gewässern (Elbe)

Pezon und Michel Redoutable Bass - 2,10m  1-7gr Wg

Balzer Magna Matrix Mx9 spin 25  2.70  3-25gr Wg

Die Pezon wird wohl ein wenig zu weich sein , und die Balzer eher zu hart oder ?


----------



## holle (16. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Um meine Frage mal etwas präziser zu stellen: Was haltet ihr von Gummimolchen und überlangen Gummiwürmern als Köder beim drop shot rig?



wenns länger als 10 cm wird, ist es wegen der hakenposition bisschen schwierig fehlbisse zu umgehen. 
molche sind auf alle fälle gängig.

die grossen würmer dann eher, anstatt haken im kopf, mit dem wacky-rig anbringen. heisst > haken in die mitte des wurms und federn lassen. manche machen für mehr wacky-action  noch ein gewicht in den kopf des wurms. sollte mit kleinem nagel oder schraube zu lösen sein. 

wacky funzt am jig, an der pose bei wellengang, am texas- oder carolina-rig und beim dropshotten. 

und hier mal noch ein tip für eine haltbare wacky-montage. so muss man den wurm nicht durchstechen und somit beschädigen. 
ist bei ebay, aber die bilder unten klären auf ... 
sollte mit einer kugelschreiber-hälfte und kleinen gummiringen oder auch dichtungsringen funzen 


@kochtoppangler

die balzer klingt doch gut


----------



## ae71 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo kochtopangler, also ich würde dir zur pezon raten, habe sie selber, sie ist zwar weich aber fürs dropshotangeln braucht man das, da du den biß besser merkst. es gibt aber auch von pezon eine rute die dropshot heißt, kostet glaube ich genausoviel, also kannst du dir die dann die holen!
die balzer ist denke  ich zu stark! 
grüsse
toni


----------



## NorbertF (17. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich würde auch die weiche Rute nehmen, verwende selbst auch so eine. Aktion fast wie eine Fliegenrute, 2,1 Meter ist super.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hmm ok also sind beide mehr oder weniger geeignet , dann muss ich also diesmal keine neue Rute anschaffen .
Das schonmal gut :q 

Dennn muss ich nurnoch warten bis ich nen wenig Kohle übrig hab und dann wird bei as-tackle großeinkauf gemacht :q


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

war heute das erste mal los die Dropshot Geschichte zu testen ...
bin begeistert .... #6 |supergri leichte Telerute 10-30 Gramm, voll geil damit zu drillen ... :k
macht ne riesen Laune und für ca 2 Stunden bin ich doch mehr als zufrieden mit meiner Ausbeute ... :q:q:q
man, was freue ich mich schon nachher auf ne Pfanne voll lecker, knusprig gebratener Barschfilets ... |bla:
denke das werd ich die nächsten Tage noch mal verstärkt angehen damit |rolleyes


----------



## barsch-jäger (20. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri! Hast ja ganz gut abgeräumt
hast vom Boot oder vom Ufer gefischt?


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das ist ja mal 'ne sehr repektable Barschstrecke - Petri Heil!

Auf welchen Köder haben die Barsche gebissen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Köder war nen silber-glitter Fine Fish ... glaube 4'' (ca 12 cm),
vom Ufer aus die Spundwänden langsam abgelaufen ...


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Interessant! Wie tief ist das Wasser vor der Spundwand?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## profifischer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*




hallo
Ich habe am Samstag auch das erste Mal Dropshoten probiert und gleich meinen PB geknackt


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

coole Sache das !!!!   :m
Hamburger Regentagräuber :


----------



## theactor (21. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

WELTKLASSE! :l 


|wavey:


----------



## barsch-jäger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri den Fängern!
Heut is  meine AS-Tackle bestellung gekommen, is einfach herrlcih wenn man da so ein paket voll mit bunten richenden gummiködern bekommt:m 

nur jetzt wollt ich grad mal einen Bass Assassin Shad für's Drop Shoten montieren und kam jetzt grad ein bisschen ins schleudern wie ich den haken richtig einbringe. hab texposer haken. Der Bassassin Shad hat ja(wie auch viele andere) eine "bauchhöle". wird dann der haken nach vorne duch den gummiköder gezogen oder wird nur der abgeknickte bererich vor den Ör duch denn Shad gezogen?
hab jetzt ma die zweite möglichkeit gemacht(siehe bild)
is des richtig so?

Gruß/basch-jäger


----------



## holle (21. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

guxt du da ma, oder da , oder da
oder gleich dort


----------



## barsch-jäger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

DANKE!#h Klasse Links!


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

nehmt ihr eigendlich Kleber am Haken, so wie hier gezeigt bei pic 4 ??? 

muß ja sagen das ich bisher ne ganz schöne Fehlbißquote habe und des öfteren wurde da das Gummitier quasi so vom Haken gezerrt .... #c


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass die Montage auch mit Stahlvorfach funktioniert, oder wird da die Scheuchwirkung zu groß sein?



ich hab nen Vorfach aus 5 Kg Flexonit davor und kann nicht sagen das da ne Scheuchwirkung ist ... #d


----------



## theactor (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

so - heute war ich auch mal Dropshotten - zunächst recht erfolglos.
An neuer Stelle habe ich dann 3 Bisse "versägt" weil der Anschlagreflex einfach wirklich tief sitzt. Dann habe ich faulenzend und dropshottend im Wechsel gefischt; 5 Fische sind es insgesamt geworden (3 Barsche und 2 kleine Zander); ein Barsch und ein Zander nahmen den Dropshotköder. Ist schon seehr spannendes Angeln! 

@HD4ever: ich habe heute ausgiebig die Standouthaken gefischt und getestet. Die beiden Fische hingen "sauber" dran; und da der Köder "konventionell" aufgezogen wird, gab es auch keine Gummifischfleddereien...





#h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

an alle Fänger ein *"dickes Petri"* muss schon sagen Hut ab wie hier einige sich da schon reingefuchst haben #6 

Ich hab es am Wochenende mal damit auf Dorsch versucht war aber ne glatte Nullnummer (aber sonst war es auch sehr bescheiden auf Kunstköder).

Werde es die Tage nochmal vom Boot aus auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht versuchen. Hoffe das es dann auch mal bei mir einschlägt :q 

P.S. da sich hier ja doch einige Hamburger mit der Methode befassen, wäre ja evt. auch mal ein ungezwungenes gemeinsames Drop Shoten eine Idee um sich auszutauschen.


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

auf Dorsch nehm ich des öfteren die gleichen Gummis ....
nur nicht als Dropshot Montage, sondern halt mit nem Jigkopf ...
Führung ist aber so ziemlich das gleiche und funzt auch gut ... :m


----------



## theactor (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> Ich hab es am Wochenende mal damit auf Dorsch versucht war aber ne glatte Nullnummer


 
Das MUSS aber einfach klappen - das wäre ZU geil #6
Hoffe, dass ich das in Bälde vom Belly ausprobieren kann... Köder sind schon "montiert"  

|wavey:


----------



## profifischer (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Welche Köder verwendet ihr eigtl?
Bei mir hängt meistens ein Illex Crosstail oder Dart am Haken?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> auf Dorsch nehm ich des öfteren die gleichen Gummis ....
> nur nicht als Dropshot Montage, sondern halt mit nem Jigkopf ...
> Führung ist aber so ziemlich das gleiche und funzt auch gut ... :m



mit nem Jigkopf versuche ich es auch regelmäßig, zu meiner Schande |uhoh: auch mit recht geringem Erfolg.



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Das MUSS aber einfach klappen - das wäre ZU geil
> Hoffe, dass ich das in Bälde vom Belly ausprobieren kann... Köder sind schon "montiert"



ja das wäre wirklich geil, vom Belly schockt das bestimmt richtig. Werde mich aber trotzdem nicht in so einen Schwimmring für Erwachsene setzen :q , dann doch lieber von meinem Boot aus :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

P.S. in welcher Höhe bietet ihr eure Köder im Moment an |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

auf Dorsch ???
mein Abstand zwischen Gummitier und Blei sowas mit ca 20-30cm und dann über Grund hüpfen lassen .... ( Barsch / Zander )
ging bei meinen wenigen Versuchen bisher ganz gut ...
Dorschmäßig hatte ich nun ne längere Pause, aber werd ich die nächsten Tage auch nochmal in Angriff nehmen ....


----------



## theactor (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> sowas mit ca 20-30cm


Jo . so hatte ich das heute auch! 
Auf Dorsch habe ich mir ein DS-Vorfach mit einem kleinen Extra-Beifänger gebastelt - ich bin sehr gespannt! 
@D_G: Bis ich mit Gummi auf Dorsch erfolgreich war verging auch eine Ewigkeit... Aber es macht richtig Spasss! P.S. Ein Boot würde ich nun auch nicht gegen ein Belly eintauschen...



> Welche Köder verwendet ihr eigtl?


Ich habe u.a. den Fin-S-Fish, OldBaySide Shadlyn, Salty Bites, Bass Assassin Shad dabei.

|wavey:


----------



## theactor (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

Nachtrag: 
das ist der Minus-Zander (Köder ist hier der Bass Assassin Shad "Pumpkin Seed FT" am Standout-Hook)





|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hier nen Bild meiner Dorschmontage mit meinem Lieblings-Gummi dem Fine-Fish ....
die Führung is wie gesagt eigendlich genauso wie bei der DS Montage ....
hab mit das auch schon überlegt DS gezielt auf der Ostsee einzusetzen, aber wenn Dorsche da sind geht es so auf diese Art eigendlich auch bestens ...
zusätzlicher Beifänger geht übrigends weniger gut, finde das benachteiligt das "Zupfverhalten"  ... 
mal sehen ... vielleicht teste ich das ja mal richtig auf der Ostsee in Verbindung mit nem kleinen Pilker am Ende ... |kopfkrat


----------



## arno (22. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Satteln jetzt alle auf Drop Shot um?

Was Ihr jetzt alles so beschrieben habt, ist echt genial, zumindest scheinen sich die Fänge zu häufen.
Ich werd das nächste Woche auch mal ausprobieren.
Ich hoffe mal, das ich mir ne kleine Gußform für Stabbleie bis dahin zusammen gebaut habe.
Wenn nicht, nehem ich dicke Klemmbleie.


----------



## theactor (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@arno: letztlich gehen auch handelsübliche Birnenbleie; einziger Nachteil, dass sie nicht so schnell in der Vorfachlänge zu variieren sind. 

|wavey:


----------



## heinzrch (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wenn ein Barsch einen Gummiköder nimmt, der nur am vordersten Ende eingehakt ist (also nicht wie beim Gufi aufgezogen), und diesen beim Biß komplett inhaliert, dann müsste doch ein mittig aufgespießter Gummiköder noch fängiger sein, da er noch besser "wabbelt" und der Haken nur halb so weit vom Fischmaul entfernt ist, egal an welchem Ende der Fisch den Köder nimmt. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit mittig aufgespießtem Gummi ?


----------



## Pete (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

offtopic... 
...hier wird eine interessante methode seit monaten erfolgreich besprochen und getestet..und schwupps, schon is die sache thema im aktuellen blinker...kann zufall sein...*muss* aber nicht


----------



## holle (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> wenn ein Barsch einen Gummiköder nimmt, der nur am vordersten Ende eingehakt ist (also nicht wie beim Gufi aufgezogen), und diesen beim Biß komplett inhaliert, dann müsste doch ein mittig aufgespießter Gummiköder noch fängiger sein, da er noch besser "wabbelt" und der Haken nur halb so weit vom Fischmaul entfernt ist, egal an welchem Ende der Fisch den Köder nimmt. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit mittig aufgespießtem Gummi ?



und das ganze heisst dann wacky-rig  #6


----------



## trout (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Pete schrieb:


> offtopic...
> ...hier wird eine interessante methode seit monaten erfolgreich besprochen und getestet..und schwupps, schon is die sache thema im aktuellen blinker...kann zufall sein...*muss* aber nicht


 
^^
Ist auch meine Vermutung, das hier fleißig Schreibstoff gesammelt wird. Ist ja nicht die einzige Zeitung, in der diese Techik gehypt wird. U.a. werden auch teilweise die gleichen Bestelladressen fürs Tackle genannt.
Recherche kann halt so "einfach" sein, wenns andere machen.  |rolleyes  :g


----------



## Tisie (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Pete,



Pete schrieb:


> offtopic...
> ...hier wird eine interessante methode seit monaten erfolgreich besprochen und getestet..und schwupps, schon is die sache thema im aktuellen blinker...kann zufall sein...*muss* aber nicht


 das Thema DropShot und Softjerks ist momentan in allen aktuellen Ausgaben der angesagten deutschen Angelporno-Blätter zu finden. Rute&Rolle, Raubfisch 05/06, Esox, ... und in jedem Artikel wird kräftig für AS-Tackle geworben - kein Wunder, daß das einen Hype um die Sache auslöst 

Meine Erfolge waren bisher sehr bescheiden ... bei meiner einwöchigen Zandertour vor drei Wochen lief es gar nicht mit den No-Action-Shads, egal ob am Bleikopf oder DropShot-Rig, egal ob vertikal gefischt oder geworfen. Auch meine geliebten Attractoren von ProfiBlinker haben kläglich versagt. Dafür haben sich der Zander-Wedgetail und der LunkerCity SaltShaker als sehr interessante und fängige Alternativen herauskristallisiert #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## trout (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Bin Neuling in Sachen DS und nur im klassichen Vertikalangeln etwas bewandert.
Ein Frage hät ich auch noch zum Köder.

Einige kennen diese vielleicht noch, aber ich hab da noch jede Menge Manns Shadows in 5 Zoll bei mir zu Hause rumliegen. Eigentlich sind die ja nicht fürs shotten gemcht worden, sondern zum twitchen zwischen Gehölz und altem Gerümpel mit wenig, oder ganz ohne Beschwerung. Ausserdem wird der Haken ja quer durch die Flachseite gestochen - liegt also mittig im Gufi. 

Taugt das Zeugs also auch zum DS, wenn ich den Gummi nach DS Vorschrift mit Offset Haken aufziehe, oder ist es ratsam sich der Sache mit "richtigem" DS Gufis anzunehmen?

Gruss trout


----------



## holle (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

die manns shadows sehen gut aus. schon fast wie fürs dropshotten gemacht  die kannte ich bis jetzt garnicht... 

die sollten auch sehr gut mit dropshot funzen. 
probiers und berichte 

sind die schön weich und flattern?

ps: was heisst "richtige ds-gummis" ? erlaubt ist was fängt und nicht das wo ds draufsteht. und wo dropshot draufsteht ist nicht immer dropshot drin 

was fängt entscheidet der fisch (wasn spruch  ) und beim ds ist nunmal eher die schlanke form der bringer und schlank sind die teile


----------



## Saugschmerle (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Meine Topköder auf Barsch mit des DS-Montage sind Tauwürmer und kleine Köderfische auf dem Standouthaken.#6 
Bei Hechtgefahr nehm ich Flexonit mit Standouthaken.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass Naturköder eher genommen werden als Gummi.
Natürlich fische ich auch mit Gummifischen, aber nur wenn keine Naturköder zur Verfüügung stehen.
Man kann auch aus Shad´s Streifen schneiden, sind so gut wie die Darts oder Crosstails und wesentlich günstiger.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## trout (23. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also wenn der Fachmann sagt die gehen auch... 

Ein Bericht folgt mit Sicherheit. Kann aber etwas dauern, da sicherlich mehrere Einsätze von nöten sind, um sich ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

1 guter Portionszander und 2 Barsche today ....
im Vergleich zu den "normalen" Gufianglern nebenan hatte ich deutlich mehr Bisse und als einziger Fische ... :q


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

man ... was für nen Pleite bzw miserable Bissausbeute heute ... #q 
beim letzten Einkauf nen "Testgummi" bekommen welches heute am (wohl etwas zu kleinen) Haken hing ....
bestimmt 20 gute Bisse gehabt, 4 schöne Portionsbarsche, 1 40er Zander ..... 3 gute Zander ca 50-65cm an der Oberfläche verloren ---  innerhalb von 15-20 min .... #q #q #q :c
aber egal - macht ein riesen Spaß die Sache ... und von den Gummis werd ich mir morgen gleich ausreichend holen mit den passenden Haken ... :m


----------



## holle (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

jetzt sind wir aber neugierig ;+ was das für gummis sind oder willst du uns dumm sterben lassen? :q


----------



## theactor (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> und von den Gummis werd ich mir morgen gleich ausreichend holen mit den passenden Haken


 
Lass hören! #6 
Ich kann heute zwei Anfasser vermelden;
Und einen schönen 50er, der es wirklich wissen wollte - voll inhaliert das Teil (hing sicherst am Standout-Haken).






To be continued! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Pääätri  Tor! #6

Wirst ja immer besser! 

Die Anderen??

Gruss Locke


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

nennt sich *Salty Bites Shad* ....
bei AS-tackle
Farbe wie abgebildet ! Auf den war'n sie richtig rattig heute ...
ich nur leider zu ungeschickt/blöd/ungeübt oderwasweißich :c


----------



## theactor (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@HD: --witzisch! Genau der war's auch bei mir nur als "FIRE TIGER" -Edition!

|wavey:


----------



## de Mischi (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Actoria: Wenn du schon Bilder zeigst, dann wenigstens alle :


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> @HD: --witzisch! Genau der war's auch bei mir nur als "FIRE TIGER" -Edition!
> 
> |wavey:



na, nochn Grund mehr für nen morgige Großbestellung ... :m


----------



## profifischer (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Also bei uns ist das Dropshotn zurzeit super. Angler die mit normalen Gummifischen auf Barsch gehen haben an guten Tagen ca. 5 Bisse. Die Angler die Dropshotn haben an schlechten Tagen ca. 10 Bisse.
Heute lief es bei uns nicht so gut. Ich habe nur 3 Barsche gefangen. 2 mit ca. 30cm und einen mit ungefähr 15cm:g .
Mit welchen Ködern fischt ihr? Hat jemand von euch eine spezielle Dropshot-Rute?
Also ich verwende die Illex Darts und Crosstails.
mfg Manuel


----------



## theactor (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> Mit welchen Ködern fischt ihr?


 
s.o.  und in den Postings davor 



> Hat jemand von euch eine spezielle Dropshot-Rute?


 
Ich glaube eine spezielle DS-Rute gibts nicht...
Ich fische eine FOX VERTICAL JIG in 1,90m. Die ist weich genug - hat aber genug Rückrad für größere Fische  (oder Spundwände @ de_Mischi   )

|wavey:


----------



## de Mischi (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> Die ist weich genug - hat aber genug Rückrad für größere Fische  (oder Spundwände @ de_Mischi   )
> 
> |wavey:



Stimmt - aber was machst du, wenn du an einer Spundwand mal große Fische fängst?  #h

Im Ernst, das scheint ein feiner Stock zu sein. Vor allem die Vorführung vorhin: 
*zupf* *zitter* "Und da isser!" War schon beeindruckend!


----------



## theactor (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> wenn du an einer Spundwand mal große Fische fängst?


|supergri Dann ist auf jeden Fall der SWK dabei - promise #6 

#h


----------



## profifischer (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@theactor
von Pezon & Michel z.B.gibt es die Innovation Drop Shot.
mfg Manuel


----------



## theactor (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> von Pezon & Michel z.B.gibt es die Innovation Drop Shot.


 
Uh- dat wusste ich nicht! |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

mhm ... werd mir das Thema mit ner anderen Rute zum dropshotten auch noch mal näher überlegen ....
wo ich doch immer so diverse Fehlbisse zu verzeichnen habe ... |uhoh:


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

alle Achtung Leute was ihr so abräumt beim Drop shoten #6 

Bei mir lief es letzten Freitag vom Boot eher bescheiden, hatte insgesamt 3 Bisse davon 2 auf Drop Shot. Leider konnte ich keinen Biss verwerten, Anschlagreflex schuld #c Habe die ganze Zeit mit einer Stahlvorfach Montage gefischt darum evt. wenig Bisse |kopfkrat 

Na was soll`s, werde die Tage ein anderes Hamburger Gewässer mit dem Boot und der Drop Shot Montage antesten. Und irgendwann klappt es auch mit dem ersten Drop Shot Fisch vom Boot


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Pete schrieb:


> offtopic...
> ...hier wird eine interessante methode seit monaten erfolgreich besprochen und getestet..und schwupps, schon is die sache thema im aktuellen blinker...kann zufall sein...*muss* aber nicht


 
War aber letztes Jahr schon mal in irgendeiner Angelzeitung....


----------



## HD4ever (29. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

war *gestern* wieder richtig gut .... :m
hab wohl ein paar wirklich gute Stelle gefunden ...


----------



## HD4ever (29. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Habe die ganze Zeit mit einer Stahlvorfach Montage gefischt darum evt. wenig Bisse |kopfkrat



besser ist das auch ... 
hatte die ganze Zeit Vorfächer mit nem dünnen 5 Kg Flexonit (oder wie das heißt) dran gehabt und auch meine Barsche und Zander gefangen  ...
gestern dann mit Zielfisch Barsch,Zander nur nen Monovorfach dran und wie es kommen mußte vergreift sich mal einer der höchst seltenen Hechte an dem 0,22 Vorfach #q
nach dem Testen der Rollenbremse an der 10-30g Rute war das dann klaro ruck zuck durch ... #q
mich ärgern nicht, das ich den nicht fangen konnte, sonder die Tatsache das der nun gepierct rumschwimmen muß


----------



## Der_Glücklose (29. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 


@ HD4ever

scheints ja nen richtigen Lauf zu haben #6


----------



## arno (29. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin.
Ich hab überhaupt keine passende Rute zum Dropshotten.
Die einzig möglichen Ruten wären:
Feederrute 40-60 gr. Wg.
Matchrute Kohlefaser Wg keine Ahnung, hab die mal geschenkt bekommen.
Hat ne recht sensible Spitze, aber ich hab mit dem Teil schon Futterkörbe von 60 Gr. geschleudert.
Die anderen Ruten sind eher für schwere Fische.


----------



## HD4ever (29. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

denke das muß garantiert nix spezielles dafür sein ....
ich hatte schon ewig ne fast nie genutzte 2,4m 10-30g Telerute im Keller rumstehen ....
dachte mir das ich die dafür mal nehmen könnte, funzt astrein und die Fische machen ordentlich fun daran :m
aber viel schwerer sollte sie wirklich nicht sein ....


----------



## arno (29. November 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Stimmt, so ne olle kleine Kinder Rute haben wir auch noch.
Mal schauen, ob ich die finde.


----------



## barsch-jäger (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wie schwere Bleie nehmt ihr eigentlich? Und macht das Gewicht überhaupt einen Unterschied? mal abgesehen davon das man ein bestimmtes Gewicht braucht um den köder ruter zu kriegen. Und zupft ihr das Blei mit hoch oder lasst ihr das immer am Grund?

Tight Lines!


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das gewicht macht keinen Unterschied. Es muss halt so schwer sein dass es gut am grund liegenbleibt und dass man es spürt.
Ich hab zwischen 1/8 bis 1 oz im Einsatz,
das Blei wird nicht mithochgehoben.


----------



## theactor (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

eigentlich spielt das wirklich keine Rolle - wie Norbert schon geschrieben hat.
Lupft man das Blei mit an ist es aber auch nicht die Welt (mache ab und zu, um zu prüfen, ob es sich nicht irgendwo verhakt hat).

Ich habe heute wieder ein wenig geshotdroppt - macht schon wirklich echt Spaß! 
Vier Zander und ein Barsch sind es geworden - leider alle eher aus der Kinderstube. Aber es war ein wunderbares Biss-Ausbeute-Training! 





#h


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

was die Bleie betrifft,
ich nehme da schon mal bis zu 30 gr, wenn ich in der Kehrströmung vom Ufer aus fische, mit etwas Übung klappt das auch wunderbar, selbst auf große Entfernung. Die Rute hat dann aber bis zu 3m ;-)


----------



## the doctor (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wie ich lese, fischt ihr die Montage eher auf der Stelle.
Ich hingegen suche eher den Fisch mit ner zitternden Rutenspitze (aus dem Handgelenk)
Gut wenn man Fisch gefunden hat, kann man die Gummis auch schön auf der Stelle zappeln lassen.
Hatte am Samstag nen knappen 80er Hecht auf ein kleines Würmchen.
Der Drill machte Spaß:m
Leider gibts kein Foto#d
Meine Bleie wiegen zw. 10-15gr. und sind normale Tropfenbleie. Die speziellen Stabbleie habe ich zwar auch, sind aber zu teuer, da ich öfters schon mal den ein oder anderen  Hänger habe,


----------



## henrik (14. Dezember 2006)

*wie binde ich richtig... keine weiteren bilder bitte*

moin moin.... habe da mal eine frage zum binden des systems ... polamarknoten verstanden ... wenn ich das ganze binde steht der haken im 90grad winkel ab ... ok alles palleti aber wenn ich dann nen gummifischlein ranmache dann hängt der fast parallel 
zur hauptschnur ist das normal ... wenn ich dann zug/spannung raufgebe dann steht er wieder im winkel ab aber vielleicht nur noch so 80grad bzw. 100grad nach oben ... bin irgendwie leicht verunsichert ... pls comment / danke für eure kommentare !!!


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das ist normal und richtig so, keine Sorge.
Im Wasser verhält sich das ja nochmal anders als an Luft.
Das "Spiel" muss sein sonst kann er ja nicht zappeln.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

mal sehen ob diese DS_XL-Montage nich den einen oder anderen Dorsch aus der tiefe holen wird ....  |kopfkrat   |bla:


----------



## theactor (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

da bin ich aber auch seehr gespannt!!!

|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

werde berichten wenn ich von der kleinen Belt Tour wieder komme .... :m wird aber erst was irgendwann im Januar ...


----------



## theactor (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

waaaas! Ich dachte, Du bist gleich heute los!  
Na dann hoffe ich, dass ich Dir mit entwaiger Fangmeldung von DSD's zuvorkommen kann  

|wavey:


----------



## barsch-jäger (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab jetzt grad nochmal den threat durchgeblättert, aber habe noch nich so die antworten gefunden. Welche Köder nehmt ihr zum DS fischen und welche sind bei euch am erfolgreichsten??

War letztes We los, zuerst mit einem Bass Assassin Eel gefischt und dann später mit einem Bass Assassin Shad in 3". Hatte aber leider keinen erfolg, war aber auch nur 1h unterwegs.

Tight Lines!


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich die abgebildeten da oben ....
für Zander und Barsch nur 1-2 Nummern kleiner :m


----------



## voice (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich hab nun den ganzen trööt duchgeackert und da noch 2 fragen... ich angle am rhein.. also starke strömung schiffe usw...da man ja die ds- montage liegen lassen kann und es sich ja um einen haken handelt müsste man doch mit 2 ruten angeln dürfen.. was meint ihr...
da ich schwere bleie brauche hab ich mir überlegt (aber noch nicht probiert) es müsste doch auch mit der heavyfeeder funktionieren.. feine spitze und hohes wurfgewicht.
dann noch was... ich hab ein paar mal gelesen, dass die stabbleie zu teuer sind... also ich mach mir die selbst... nehmt eine eichenleiste... bohrt verschiedene löcher rein und trennt die leiste in der mitte der löcher.. dann 2 schraubzwingen, die die leiste wieder schließen ... wirbel oder edelstahlschlaufe rein und vollgegossen... fertig...achja dem holz passiert nichts beim giessen....
voice


----------



## maesox (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Je mehr ich drüber lese,desto mehr lust bekomm ich,das DROP-SHOTTING bei mir im Baggersee und Neckar zu testen!!!!!

*HD4ever*,vergess auf keinen Fall ,uns von Deinem Ostsee-Trip mit dem DS-Rig zu berichten!!!! Bin total gespannt drauf!!!

Ich hoffe,daß meine Köder und das andere Zeug von A.S-Tackle bis zum Wochenende kommt...dann gehts ans Wasser zum ausprobieren-egal ob Heilig Abend ist!!!!!!

PS. Bin froh wenn meine Frau sich dann schneller wieder abregt wie letztes Jahr oder besser das irgendwann mal versteht..#d 

Gruß Matze


----------



## holle (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



voice schrieb:


> ... ich hab ein paar mal gelesen, dass die stabbleie zu teuer sind... also ich mach mir die selbst... nehmt eine eichenleiste... bohrt verschiedene löcher rein und trennt die leiste in der mitte der löcher.. dann 2 schraubzwingen, die die leiste wieder schließen ... wirbel oder edelstahlschlaufe rein und vollgegossen... fertig...achja dem holz passiert nichts beim giessen....
> voice




genau so mach ich das auch #6

die leiste brauch man nicht mühsam trennen (gibt auch eierförmige, unrunde stabbleie durch den sägeschwund) wenn man schon vor dem bohren zwei glatte leisten zusammenfügt und sie fest mit schraubzwingen zusammenschraubt. dann loch mittig in den spalt wo sie zusammenliegen bohren und feddich ist die stabblei-giessform.


----------



## voice (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

super holle#6 ...so ist es natürlich noch besser...
voice


----------



## AlexS. (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hi alle zusammen!

Hätte mal ne Frage, bin anscheinend zu dumm zum suchen : Kennt ihr einen DS-Köder, so ca. 3'', heller Körper, mit rotem Schwanz?:q :q  (ja, ich weisses nich besser auszudrücken 

Wo gibts sowas zu bestellen? 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Tisie (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi Alex,



AlexS. schrieb:


> hi alle zusammen!
> 
> Hätte mal ne Frage, bin anscheinend zu dumm zum suchen : Kennt ihr einen DS-Köder, so ca. 3'', heller Körper, mit rotem Schwanz?:q :q  (ja, ich weisses nich besser auszudrücken
> 
> ...


z.B. hier 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Malte (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hey ihr bleiselbstgießer welchen bohrer durchmesser nehmt ihr?
6mm müsste doch bei ca. 2,5cm tiefe bleie von 15 bis 20 gramm ergeben oder?|kopfkrat
Ich frage weil ich halt keine lust hab selber zu experimentieren!


----------



## voice (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

sorry aber ich hatte in physik mimmer nur 3 punkte.....musst du nachwiegen....hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht....
voice


----------



## holle (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

mit einem 8mm-bohrer auf einer bohrtiefe von knapp 3 cm kommst du auf ca 11-12 gramm bleigewicht.


----------



## voice (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

aber noch was ... ich komme gerade von meinem lieblingsdealer und habe 1,5 stunden ds-beratung hinter mir...(ich liebe diesen mann..).. also der hat intensiv ds am rhein getestet und seine augen fangen an zu strahlen... es hat sich herausgestellt, das die medium feeder die optimale rute zum dsen ist... desweiteren geht er mit nur 20gramm gewicht in die strömung und mit 6gramm in ruhigere gewässerabschnitte und er salzt alle köder mit meersalz ein....nach einer studie aus amerika behalten die fische einen gesalzenen köder 80% länger im maul....
dann noch was.... er nimmt auch den palomarknoten ... bindet aber noch einen rucksack... d.h. das obere ende des vorfachs wird nochmal durch das hakenöhr gezogen... der haken steht dann etwas nach oben aber wenn der köder dran ist steht er wieder im 90 grad winkel.... außerdem nimmt er 6 gramm klemmbleie die auf eine schlaufe  am ende des vorfachs geklemmt werden... damit die sich bei einem hänger abziehen und der köder erhalten bleibt...es war hoch interessant und doch wirklich die 30€ für eine handvoll köder wert.
achja ... alle die den kauf von berkley gulp würmern verflucht haben sei gesagt.... die gehen wie verbrannt auf ds barsche....und große barben und brassen... und sogar auf waller... alles hat er damit gefangen...
voice


----------



## Malte (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



holle schrieb:


> mit einem 8mm-bohrer auf einer bohrtiefe von knapp 3 cm kommst du auf ca 11-12 gramm bleigewicht.



Danke 

dann werde ich das morgen mal ausprobieren!


----------



## D.ner (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also Blei hat ne Dichte von 11,34 g/cm³ und das Volumen des Bohrlochs bestimmt ihr hiermit:
Bohrtiefe*Bohrerdurchmesser/2*Bohrdurchmesser/2*3,14(Pi)

Jeweils in Zentimetern rechnen. Dann bekommt ihr das Volumen in Kubikzentimetern und könnt Euch genau ausrechnen was die Bleie mal wiegen.

TL


----------



## holle (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

da komme ich aber auf 17,09 gramm bei meinen angaben (3cm tiefe und 8mm durchmesser) ???

|kopfkrat reines blei ist damit bestimmt gemeint. da aber die meisten legiertes blei verwenden siehts da schon wieder anders aus. 


aber trotzdem eine schöne formel zur berechnung! danke! 
als ca-zielwert +- paar gramm gut zu gebrauchen. #6


----------



## D.ner (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

jop, ist reines blei....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Sooo nun nurnoch aufs bessere Wetter warten und dann kanns losgehn mitm Dropshotn ^^
Hoffe mal die Barsche spielen dann auch mit .

Köderauswahl hab ich jetzt zumindest ein wenig :






Leider hab ich mich bei den Ködergrößen etwas verschätzt .

1,75" Fin S Shads und 2,5" Fin S Fish sind doch irgendwie ein wenig lütt . Naja Zum Glück hab ich in der größe nur je 1ne Packung bestellt , die kann ich dann im Frühjahr gut als Brutfishimitation benutzen , oder an der Fliegenrute oder so :q


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> ,75" Fin S Shads und 2,5" Fin S Fish sind doch irgendwie ein wenig lütt


 
Auf Barsche an den kleinen Standouthooks sollte das (trotzdem) gut klappen!
Ich teste das jetzt auch mal die Tage...

|wavey:


----------



## holle (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

da mach ich doch gleich mal mit und zeig mal die *nach*rüstung.

kann die hellgies nur wärmstens empfehlen!:vik:

übrigens, wieso auf schönes wetter warten? 
auch bei sch..s.-wetter funzt das dropshotten.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jop hab die HellGies in 3"  Werd die mal auf Friedfisch / am Forellenbach testen .
Dafür scheinen die kleinen mir wie geschaffen .

Achja noch ne Frage , wie befestigt man die Köder jetzt am besten am Haken ?
Hab hier schon die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten gesehen ...

Einfach am Kopf durchstechen , aufziehen , weedless am Offset Haken usw ...

Was ist am sinnvollsten ?

Und wie bewahre ich die Köder am besten auf ? In den Tüten Lassen oder lose in die (twisterfeste) Box ?


----------



## holle (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

also ich lass die eigentlich so lang wie es geht in der tüte und lege sie locker (so das nix drückt) in nen karton. ab und an wird einer an die luft geholt um bei köderverlust das dropshotkästchen wieder aufzufüllen. 

die 5" hellgies hake ich am liebsten wie auf dem bild zu sehen.
die kleineren eher durch den kopf.


----------



## holle (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

bei den meisten ködern die krautlos (weedless) montiert werden können ist an der bauchseite ein schlitz in dem der relativ grosse haken verschwinden kann und die hakenspitze freigibt wenn der fisch zubeisst. meisst werden diese auch beim finesse-rig-fischen verwendet (softjerken) und der grosse haken gibt eine  gute beschwerung ab.
diese köder kann man beim dropshotten mit solchen haken versehen, muss man aber nicht unbedingt (es sei denn man will im kraut fischen, dann kommt man nicht drumherum). 
denke mal das muss jeder selbst nach den gegebenheiten entscheiden welche hakengrösse und hakenart er wählt. 
eine regel gibts da nicht wirklich.
ich selbst bin eher für die kleineren haken weil ein grosser fisch die kleinen köder mit kleinen haken auch inhaliert und so irgendwo weiter hinten gut gehakt wird und ein mittlerer bis kleiner fisch wird meistens am maul gehakt. wobei bei den grossen, auffälligen haken meist *keine* kleineren fische wie barsch zupacken. also weniger bisse...
hinzu kommt,
dass die fische den kunstköder wieder ausspucken wollen wenn sie merken "da ist was faul". und da haben wir den effekt der mit der boilie-haarmontage zu vergleichen ist. die fische saugen den köder ein, bemerken den *kunst*köder, spucken ihn aus und beim ausspucken hängen sie im optimalfall.
und hier auf dem bild mal noch paar beispiele für die verschiedenen arten der hakenanbringung. 
auf der linken seite wenn ich grosse, unvorsichtige fische erwarte (oder halt auch beim unbeschwerten oder auch leicht beschwerten finesse-fischen, softjerken, carolina-rig, texas-rig, krautgeschützt), mit denen in der mitte sind grosse und kleine fischmäuler zu haken, rechts sind kleinere fischmäuler aber auch grosse die etwas tiefer schlucken drin.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ok das war schonmal sehr hilfreich ...

Jetzt hoffe ich nochmal dazu komm die ganzen schönen Köder auch zu testen bevor hier endgültig der Winter ausbricht .

Immoment ist leider Sturm ohne ende , der macht das angeln fast unmöglich .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

So,
ihr habt´s geschafft und mich (mal wieder) zum Geldausgeben überzeugt. Als passionierter Köfi-Angler scheue ich ja eigentlich jegliches Geldausgeben für Gummi&Co... aber irgendwie hat das hier nen gewissen Reiz. :q 

Hoffe die Teile kommen zügig und ich kann sie dann bald testen, ich werde berichten (und euch ggfs. verteufeln!  ).


----------



## maesox (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> So,
> 
> 
> Hoffe die Teile kommen zügig und ich kann sie dann bald testen, ich werde berichten (und euch ggfs. verteufeln!  ).


 




*Wirst du sicher nicht!!!! Die Sucht wird dich packen!!!!!!*


----------



## holle (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> .......(und euch ggfs. verteufeln!  ).



das glaube ich auch nicht.  bis jetzt bin ich mit dropshot noch nie ohne fisch geblieben. und wenns nur einer war. 

mal sehen wie lang noch. die fische müssen sich ja mittlerweile viele taktiken von uns merken um nicht an den haken zu gehen, hoffentlich gibts bei denen auch sowas wie alzheimer... 

immer anders machen als alle anderen hilft beim fangen :g
ausgelutschter satz, aber wahr....


----------



## profifischer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Dropshotn ist echt super. Ich habe dieses Jahr alle Barsche beim Dropshotn gefangen. Ich habe zwar viele Fehlbisse, aber trotzdem fängt man fast immer einen Fisch.
mfg Manuel


----------



## maesox (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Werde das demnächst vom Ufer aus mit ner langen Rute am Baggersee probieren!!

Mal sehen ob das auch funzt!!!!

Daß das von Boot oder Spundwnd funktioniert ist klar.


*Fischt von Euch einer ausschließlich an nem Baggersee vom Ufer aus die Drop-Shot Montage auf Hecht ,Barsch und Zander ???*

*Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen aus???*



TL Matze


----------



## profifischer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@maesox
Ich fische zwar nicht in einem Baggersee, aber ich fische nur vom Ufer aus in weiten Entfernungen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hat eigentlich schonmal wer das Dropshot zeugs am Bach / bei ordentlich Strömung getestet ?

Könnt mir vorstellen das man damit auch gut auf Forellen fischen könnte , weiß aber nicht wie sich die Köder bei strömung verhalten ...


----------



## profifischer (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Kochtoppangler
Probiers doch einfach mal aus. 
Ich habe schon in der Donau am Ufer getestet und ich finde, dass der Dropshot in der Strömung super aussieht. Ich werde es im Sommer intensiver testen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



profifischer schrieb:


> @Kochtoppangler
> Probiers doch einfach mal aus.




Würd ich gerne , leider ist der Bach noch bis Ende Februar dicht :c


----------



## Raabiat (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hab aus geheimer Quelle ein selbstaufgenommenes Video gesehen bei dem der Aufnehmende sich selbst beim Angeln am Bach gefilmt hat. 

War an 'nem Wehr mit ordentlich Strömung....er hat dort nen kleinen Fin-S (glaube 3 oder 4") an ner Invitation Dropshot angeboten und im is ne Forelle draufgeknallt.

Ich tippe mal, dass die Strömung das Köderspiel nur intensiviert und es für Räuber attraktiver macht. Was scheint denn leichter als ein Beutetier was durch die Strömung gewirbelt wird#c

Versuch es!!!!#h


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin.
Ich habe mir meine alte Mosella-Feeder WG 40 gr.mit der weichsten Spitze genommen.
Ich hatte einige male Kontakt, habe auch keinen Anschlag gemacht, sondern einfach kurz gewartet und dann weiter gezogen.
Also mit Warten meine ich jetzt mal so 1 -1,5 Sekunden.
Aber nichts gefangen.
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## holle (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal wer das Dropshot zeugs am Bach / bei ordentlich Strömung getestet ?
> 
> Könnt mir vorstellen das man damit auch gut auf Forellen fischen könnte , weiß aber nicht wie sich die Köder bei strömung verhalten ...



in der strömung sollte nicht die direkte dropshot-montage verwendet werden sondern eher die abgewandelte t-montage. heisst am dreiwege-wirbel...

so wie hier







da beim dropshot der haken auf der hauptschnur recht unbeweglich ist und durch die strömung die schur immer recht straff gehalten wäre, hätte der fisch nicht die möglichkeit ungehindert einzusaugen. daher der seitenarm.


----------



## holle (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



arno schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich habe mir meine alte Mosella-Feeder WG 40 gr.mit der weichsten Spitze genommen.
> Ich hatte einige male Kontakt, habe auch keinen Anschlag gemacht, sondern einfach kurz gewartet und dann weiter gezogen.
> Also mit Warten meine ich jetzt mal so 1 -1,5 Sekunden.
> ...



vielleicht sind deine haken zu klein oder stumpf.

schreib mal welche du zu welchen ködern verwendest.


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hehe, da stand Raubfischhaken auf der packung!
Aber Scharf sind die, die gehen ganz leicht durch meine Haut!
Im Angelladen hatten die keine anderen bzw. passenderen!


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Von der Form her sieht der Haken so aus wie auf der Seite:http://www.dainst.org/spuren/index.php?id=2916


----------



## holle (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

:q
schöner haken! hoffentlich sind deine nicht auch so schön rostig.

solltest eher haken mit weitem bogen verwenden. habe unter anderem zum beispiel selbst auch diese cgs-karpfenhaken mit öhr beim dropshotten in verwendung.


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

LOL, ich hab einfach bei Yahoo auf bilder geklickt und dann Angelhaken eingegeben!
Da kam dann der haken zum Vorschein.
Hat aber fast die gleiche Form!

Dann werde ich mir wohl mal was Online bestellen müssen!
Hab selbst schon befürchtet, das es am Haken liegen kann!
Und dann kann ich mir ja mal JIG-Haken oder eben die originalen DS-Haken bestellen!


----------



## holle (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wenn du dir ds-haken bestellst sind bei daiichi und illex super scharfe haken für dropshot im sortiment. 

und natürlich auch die standout haken...
allerdings funzen die cgs-karpfendinger auch bestens. und billiger sind sie auch.


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



holle schrieb:


> wenn du dir ds-haken bestellst sind bei daiichi und illex super scharfe haken für dropshot im sortiment.
> 
> und natürlich auch die standout haken...
> allerdings funzen die cgs-karpfendinger auch bestens. und billiger sind sie auch.




Also beim ersten werd ich nix bestellen, das ist ja im Ausland, da hab ich meist immer nen krampf bei gehabt, deshalb lass ich das mal.
Und der zweite link, genau so sieht mein Haken auch aus!
Da waren glaube ich 5 Stück in einer Packung für 2,85 Euro wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe!


----------



## holle (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

meinte nicht das du dort bestellen sollst, sondern die art und form der haken. 

haken von daiichi und die von illex gibts auch in deutschland.

also für die nasen-köderung eher welche mit weitem bogen, wie die gezeigten daiichi-haken. und für die wurm-montagen bei denen der haken irgendwo richtung mitte des wurms steckt (wacky-rig) die form die die gezeigten illex-haken haben.


----------



## arno (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ahhhsooooo


----------



## barsch-jäger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mal eine frage zum DDS-fischen im fluss
Zupft ihr den köder auchn och oder werft ihr ihn einfach aus und wartet auf den biss wie beim klassischem Ansitzangeln?
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## arno (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

zupfen


----------



## holle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ab und an mal zupfen, 
wenn nichts geht paar meter reinkurbeln und wieder bisschen aktion. 
auch mal die spitze nach links und rechts bewegen oder kleine jerks einbauen. 
meist reicht aber richtig laaaaaaaangsames einkurbeln um eine fläche abzusuchen. genügend bewegung kommt ja durch die strömung rein.


----------



## Saugschmerle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ arno

Die Daiichi gibt es auch in D.
Guckst Du http://www.americantackleshop.de/
Da gibt es auch Standouthaken in "Nichtrot".
Das Sortiment wird in letzter Zeit immer besser.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## arno (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke Saugschmerle


----------



## Thomas090883 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habt ihr auch schon die sehr eigenwillig aussehenden Darts von Illex probiert würd mich mal interesieren was damit so geht.


----------



## Quappe_ag (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Ich habe mit den Illex darts nicht so gut gefangen finde die crosstails besser!!!
Mein Tip an euch kauft euch Gummiwürmer in der Größe "4" aus den USA (gibt es aber auch hier) und zerteilt diese längs in der Mitte.
So ist das Drop shot Angeln günstiger und fast genauso gut.
Gruß: Quappe#6


----------



## profifischer (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Ich fange mit den Crosstails zwar besser als mit des Darts, aber die Darts sind auch nicht schlecht.
mfg Manuel


----------



## juma (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

#c#c#c



Darf man das Blei mit Anheben oder nicht..... ;+

Und was denn nun für eine Rute irgendwie gehen die Meinungen doch stark auseinander....



MfG JUMA

:q:q:q
:q:q
:q


----------



## profifischer (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Also ich fische beim Dropshotn immer vom Ufer aus.
Wenn ich vor einer Spundwand fische oder wnn ich weit werfen muss nehme ich die 2,70m Ashura Seabass, bei kurzen Distanzen und flachen Ufern nehme ich immer lieber einen 1,80m lange Spro Passion mit 2-14g WG. Vllt kann ich aber die Spro verkaufen und dann wir es die Skeli under Power Finesse.
Das Blei schleife ich immer über den Grund und machmal zittere ich mit der Rutenspitze. Die Bisse kommen bei mir aber immer in der Ruhephase.
mfg Manuel


----------



## noaction (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo D...shoter!:vik: 

Wie genau sollten denn die Haken aufgezogen werden? Ich habe standouts und normale offset-haken. Wie ich sie aufziehe, oder besser ob ich sie richtig aufziehe, würde mich mal interessieren.Selbst die Offset-Haken lasse ich rausschauen.richtig?!|kopfkrat 

Wenn einer ein Bild am Start hat. kann er sie mir gern per PN schicken. Oder natürlich auch ganz DropshotDeutschland zeigen.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## theactor (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

bei den Offsethaken sollten die Haken nicht herausstehen; siehe auch hier
Prima Montagenanleitungen gibt hier;

und noch ein Bild hier: #h


----------



## noaction (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

theactor!#6 

spitzenmäßige Anleitung! Mehr kann ich dazu garnicht sagen. Habe das ganze hier ein wenig überflogen und hatte mitbekommen, das auf der Ostsee auch schon gedr---otet wurde. Der Erfolg blieb aus?!?

Ach bei diesem Wind momentan auf der Ostsee, geht das doch garnicht.|evil: 

Mfg Mike


----------



## theactor (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

einmal habe ich es versucht vom Belly an einem eher beissfaulen Tag - ohne Erfolg. Bin dann wieder auf Jigs umgestiegen, weil sich die Fische so etwas besser suchen lassen...
Bin aber fest davon überzeugt, dass es klappt und daher ist DS-Zeug auch auf dem Belly immer mit dabei #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Kenges (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kann hier nochmal jemand erklären warum beim dropshoten nicht angeschlagen wird und wie man sich bei einem Biß verhält. 

Macht es einen unterschied ob die Hakenspitze frei oder verdeckt ist?


----------



## holle (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

beim dropshotten sollte man nicht hart anschlagen weil der köder sonst aus dem maul gerissen wird (und durch die position des hakens weit vorn am köder nicht unbedingt greift) und der fisch (wenn der haken nicht sitzt) keine gelegenheit hat nachzusaugen. 
wenn man also bei einem biss die rutenspitze senkt und dem fisch somit die möglichkeit gibt den köder tiefer zu inhalieren ist der köder meist wie bei einer boilie-montage im maul und der haken auf lippenhöhe im maul. beim ausspucken hakt der fisch sich meist selber.
deswegen braucht man dann nur kurze, schnelle kurbelumdrehungen zu machen damit der fisch sicher hängt. falls er nicht hängt hat er noch gelegenheit nachzuschnappen. bei einem harten anschlag wäre der köder ausser sichtweite und der fisch weg.


----------



## holle (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ach so, die hakenspitze noch.

wenn du nicht gerade im geäst angelst ist eine freie besser.

allerdings in seerosenfeldern und geäst sind die snagless-montagen an den dazu geeigneten ködern (die köder mit dem bauchschlitz, oder die würmer)  mit den texposer oder offset-haken unschlagbar. 
der haken greift beim biss, da erst dann die spitze freigegeben wird.


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das gild aber doch jetzt nur für den Fall, dass man keinen zweiten Hagen verwendet, den man am letzten Drittel des Köders anbringt oder?


----------



## holle (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

#c;+

andere baustelle


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



holle schrieb:


> beim dropshotten sollte man nicht hart anschlagen weil der köder sonst aus dem maul gerissen wird (und durch die position des hakens weit vorn am köder nicht unbedingt greift) und der fisch (wenn der haken nicht sitzt) keine gelegenheit hat nachzusaugen.
> wenn man also bei einem biss die rutenspitze senkt und dem fisch somit die möglichkeit gibt den köder tiefer zu inhalieren ist der köder meist wie bei einer boilie-montage im maul und der haken auf lippenhöhe im maul. beim ausspucken hakt der fisch sich meist selber.
> deswegen braucht man dann nur kurze, schnelle kurbelumdrehungen zu machen damit der fisch sicher hängt. falls er nicht hängt hat er noch gelegenheit nachzuschnappen. bei einem harten anschlag wäre der köder ausser sichtweite und der fisch weg.


 

Das war doch mal eine super erklärung.#6


----------



## Kenges (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@holle: Danke für die ausführliche und logische Erklärung.

Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage:

In der Raubfischschonzeit (Hecht und Zander) ist bei uns die "bewegte Fischerei" untersagt. Barsche dürfen aber gefangen werden. Wenn ich jetzt so ein Tauwurm an einer DS-Montage durch das Wasser hüpfen lasse ist das bewegte Fischerei?


----------



## profifischer (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Bei mir im Verein heißt es, dass Kunstköderangeln verboten sei. Da dürfte ich doch mit Tauwurm am DS fischen?

@kenges
Frag doch mal bei deinem Vereinsvorstand nach.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Kenges (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Threat durchgeschaut, vielleicht wurde es schon erklärt.

Dennoch, wie ködert ihr beim Dropshoten Tauwürmer an und was für Haken verwendet ihr für die Tauis?


----------



## holle (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ kenges

keine ahnung wie bei euch "bewegte fischerei" konkret definiert ist. #c

ist echt ein kreuz mit den regionalen bestimmungen. |uhoh:

ds mit tauwurm... würde ich stinknormale aal-haken nehmen und mittig der länge nach einfädeln.

aus ermangelung eines wurms hab ich mal auf die schnelle nen schlauch genommen. ein wurm würde nicht so steif sein und lecker die enden baumeln lassen.


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin.
Habe jetzt endlich die passenden Haken bekommen.

Oh , nanu wat dat denn?
Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

http://www.americantackleshop.de/
Den Link folgen und dann auf Tips gehen.


----------



## holle (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

die hast du gesucht?

genannt offset-haken, wide gap oder auch die texposer.

kuckst du da

sind haken die man auch für diverse andere ami-rigs verwenden kann die du da anschauen kannst.


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jau, ich hab sie endlich bei meinem Händler gefunden!
Waren super versteckt!
Auch die normalen Jighaken (also ohne Bleikopf) lagen dort!


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Holle, den zweiten link und dann den Caroline Rig, da hat wohl jemand mit Patronen gebastelt, sieht zumindest wie ne Bleispitze von einer Patrone aus.


----------



## holle (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

yupp, die sehen so aus. drum heissen sie auch bullet-weights
#6


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

In Amiland kommt man ja auch leicht an sowas drann!


----------



## NorbertF (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich hab grad ein Riesenpaket von Cabelas bekommen, da waren u.A. 200 Bullet Weights drin 
Ausserdem schöne dropshot Köder, Berkley Gulp! Minnows in 3".
Die sehen so fängig aus die würde ich fast selber essen 
Jetzt bin ich grad total angelsüchtig, das Problem ist: ich war grad den ganzen Vormittag am See


----------



## holle (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ein Riesenpaket von Cabelas bekommen, da waren u.A. 200 Bullet Weights drin
> Ausserdem schöne dropshot Köder, Berkley Gulp! Minnows in 3".
> Die sehen so fängig aus die würde ich fast selber essen ................



zeig mal her :z


----------



## NorbertF (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

okey 

http://www.nobbone.de/images/fische/koeder/cab2.jpg
http://www.nobbone.de/images/fische/koeder/cab1.jpg

Und stinken tun die! Massiv nach Fisch.


----------



## profifischer (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wenn ich so die Fotos von NorbertF so sehe, kann ich es gar nicht mehr erwarten nach Amerika zu fahren. Da werden viele Dropshotlures einen Flug über den Atlantik bekommen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## holle (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

da hat aber einer zugeschlagen :q

die sehen echt schön weich und lecker aus. und super farbe, kommt in richtung arkansas shiner.

ich selbst hab aber leider mit aromatisierten sachen noch keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. (ausser gesalzene köder)
hatte immer den eindruck, dass es eher gescheucht als gelockt hat. hatte mal eingelegte berkley-twister-minnows getestet.

sag mal bescheid wenns bei dir hingehauen hat. interessiert mich brennend!


----------



## NorbertF (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mit den auch auf den Bildern abgebildeten "Troutworms" (gelbe Tüten) hab ich am dropshot schon massiv zugeschlagen, da geht sogar Friedfisch drauf. Die sind auch stark aromatisiert.
Also ich hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Dennert (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Norbert

Wie heißen die auf dem unteren Bild und vor allem, wo hast Du die her?
Sehen aus wie echte Gründlinge - unglaublich :k


----------



## NorbertF (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das sind Berkley Gulp! Minnows in 3".
Die habe ich bei cabelas.com bestellt.


----------



## Dennert (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke #h


----------



## profifischer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Lures in einer Packung von den Yamamoto Cut Tails 7cm sind?
mfg Manuel


----------



## holle (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

gibts die in 7cm?

bei den 4" ern sind 20 drin.


----------



## profifischer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@holle
da http://www.crankheadz.de/index.php?node=72&id=704 gibt es die 7cm Cut Tails. Wenn da 20 Stüch drin sind, dann sind die doch viel billiger als die Crosstails. Hast du mit den cut Tails schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
mfg Manuel


----------



## holle (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

bis jetzt noch nicht. die kann man sich sparen... 
wie einige andere übel weiche yamamoto-sachen auch.
was aber nicht heisst das alles mist ist !!!!


----------



## ChrisHH (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wer des französischen mächtig ist, kann sich auch hier was zum thema drop shot erzählen lassen: http://www.pezonetmichel.com/en/tip/montage-drop-shot-3.html


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kann man das Drop-Shot auch mit nem Tauwurm auf Barsch fischen????


mfg Flo


----------



## Raabiat (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kann man das Drop-Shot auch mit nem Tauwurm auf Barsch fischen????
> 
> 
> mfg Flo



klar, bestimmt sogar sehr effektiv!!!
Aber nur wenn man sich traut, Tauwürmer anzufassen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab mit dem Aalangeln das angeln angefangen also wohl nicht das Problem^^

Ok werde ich mal Probieren.

mfg Flo


----------



## holle (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kann man das Drop-Shot auch mit nem Tauwurm auf Barsch fischen????
> 
> 
> mfg Flo



eine seite vorher ganz oben


----------



## GermanPilot (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Da Zander meistens Grundnah stehen kann man als Drop Shot Bleiersatz doch auch einfach 'ne Schraube nehmen und den Haken ca. 20 cm darüber fixieren ,oder was meint Ihr ???#c


----------



## holle (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wenn die karpfenangler kieselsteine anbohren und wirbel einleimen um sie als bleie zu benutzen wieso sollte man dann nicht mit schrauben dropshotten :q


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Könnte man am Ende des Rigs eigentlich auch ein normales Birnblei benutzen und anstatt eines DropShot-Köders einfach einen Kopyto oder ein Attractor?


----------



## Schnyder (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Barsch991....na sicher geht das..kannst mit rotem Puschel den Kopyto noch tunen ;-) damit er fängiger wird...mach ich auch so wenn die Würmer ausgehen!!!
ansonsten bleib immer beim Wurm oder kleiner(3-5cm)KöFi..fängt besser auch wenn du die Rute nicht bewegst, gibt der Wurm immer noch zusätzliche Reize frei der zum Biss verleitet.

@GermanPilot.....das mit der Schraube ist natürlich eine günstige Alternative,bei den Preisen die sie für die "Dropshot" bzw. Birnenbleie verlangen|uhoh:...sieht zwar unschön aus aber es funzt allemal:m

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Dennert (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@BarschAngler: Du mußt nur die Öse am Birnenblei mit einer Zange zusammenkneifen, damit Du das Blei auch verschieben kannst. Sonst mußt Du knoten und kannst nicht mehr verstellen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo, 

ich hab mir den Thread jetzt zweimal durchgelesen und habs irgendwie trotzdem noch nicht so recht verstanden. 

Wie sieht bei euch die Köderführung aus. Holt ihr ganz langsam ein, oder wie macht ihr das?

Ist das ganze auch auf weitere Distanz möglich, oder nur vom Boot oder entlang einer Spundwand?

Wenn ihr mit Stahlvorfach angelt, wie sieht dann euere Montage aus?

Was empfiehlt ihr denn für Einstiegsköder (Marke, Größe, Farbe, Haken, Hakengröße) auf Barsch.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## holle (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ hechtangler tom

Hallo, 

ich hab mir den Thread jetzt zweimal durchgelesen und habs irgendwie trotzdem noch nicht so recht verstanden. 

Wie sieht bei euch die Köderführung aus. Holt ihr ganz langsam ein, oder wie macht ihr das?

*entweder langsamst einholen oder halt auf der stelle zupfend die hotspots bearbeiten.*

Ist das ganze auch auf weitere Distanz möglich, oder nur vom Boot oder entlang einer Spundwand?
*
alle drei sachen sind fängig.*

Wenn ihr mit Stahlvorfach angelt, wie sieht dann euere Montage aus?

*so schauts mit stahl aus*

Was empfiehlt ihr denn für Einstiegsköder (Marke, Größe, Farbe, Haken, Hakengröße) auf Barsch.

*illex dart, illex crosstail, lunker city hellgies, lunker city fin-s-fish, berkley realistix minnow, uswusf....

alle in 2,5 - 5 inch also ca 5 - 12,5 cm je nach zu erwartender fischgrösse.*

*http://www.as-tackle.de/ 
hier gibts das im moment grösste angebot. 
die empfohlenen hakengrössen stehen bei den ködern meistens dabei. 
*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@holle

Vielen Dank,

jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein paar Köder kaufen und dann kann die Raubfischzeit wieder beginnen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

jetzt hab ich noch ne frage zum Bleigewicht,

welches Gewicht würdet ihr in einem Baggersee von 3m Tiefe verwenden.


----------



## holle (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

das kommt auch auf den köder an den du verwendest. 

aber pauschal gilt die regel ca 1g pro meter tiefe im stehenden gewässer. 

würde aber für den anfang 5g-10g nehmen. die merkt man als anfänger besser in der rute. 

und da du nach der stahlvorfach-variante gefragt hast gehe ich mal davon aus das du auch auf hecht testen willst und dem sind grössere gewichte eigentlich relativ egal wenn er zupackt.

barsch und zander mags allerdings leichter.


----------



## Big Man (1. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir den Thread jetzt zweimal durchgelesen und habs irgendwie trotzdem noch nicht so recht verstanden.
> 
> ...


 
Schau doch mal in der F&F auf der DVD wird dazu auch was gesagt. Im Netz findest du auch eun paar Videos zum führen der Köder.


----------



## noaction (7. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo leute!

habe nun auch meinersten Zander gedropshotet! Supi! kann ja wirklich süchtig machen.
bloß bei den Standouthaken komme ich ein wenig ins grübeln.|kopfkrat 

Wie montierich denn die?

mfg 

mike


----------



## holle (7. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

na petri! 

oben nen palomarknoten und schnur zum blei dann durchs öhr fädeln.


----------



## Big Man (8. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe jetzt in der Angelwoch einen Bericht zum Dropshoten auf Friedfische gelesen. Scheint auch bei Blei und Plötze zu funzen.


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Und bei Schleien  Konnte letztes Jahr 2 verhaften (auf Gummi!!!)


----------



## profifischer (10. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mi den Dropshotlures von Blue Fox?
mfg Manuel


----------



## henrik (11. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

moin moin
falls jemand zum angeln kommt, wäre es mal cool wieder ein paar erlebnisse / fänge fotos etc zu sehen... quasi zum aufgeilen ....


----------



## holle (11. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ok, zwei fliegen mit einer klappe:

also, von blue fox gibts dropshot-gummis?

kenne nur die slyflex wriggler







und diese finden die grossen barsche ganz gut.

und hier ein bild zum "aufgeilen". *
nicht gedropshottet *,aber trotzdem mit glatt 50 mein grösster bis jetzt.

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/7330/holle50erbarschfu8.jpg


----------



## Big Man (12. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

#r #r #r 
da kann man ja nur gratulieren. Das ist wirklich ein GEILER Fisch#6


----------



## maesox (12. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Man @holle,mir tränen bein diesem Barsch die Augen!!!!!#6 


Petri zu diesem super Fisch!!!!!

TL Matze


----------



## profifischer (12. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Petri zu dem Barsch. 
Die von Blue Fox heißen Flatty.
mfg Manuel


----------



## holle (13. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

danke für die petris.  ja, ein strammes mädchen die barschdame. :q

hab die teile bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen aber sehen fängig aus. probiers doch einfach mal 

hier mal ein bild für die, die diese dinger auch nicht kennen.


----------



## holle (14. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

übrigens gibts jetzt auch da günstige dropshot-bleie


----------



## GermanPilot (16. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wo bekomm ich solche Haken her ???
Hab schon überall gesucht ...#c


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Schau mal da http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?cPath=205_381


----------



## holle (16. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

da oder dort


----------



## anax.imperator (16. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit den Stand out Haken oder angelt ihr lieber mit normalen Offset Haken. Die Stand outs habe ich gerade neu und die sind so kurz, da mache ich mir Gedanken wegen zu vielen Fehlbissen.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Sickly (16. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Würd ich auch mal gerne wissen, ich plane welche zu kaufen


----------



## holle (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

mich haben sie auch noch nicht so richtig überzeugt. ok, der köder steht waagerechter ab, aber wie schon geschrieben ist der haken recht weit vorn... bei den grossmäuligen (und damit verbundenen heftigeren eisaug-kräften) schwarzbarschen der amis mag der standout funzen. aber hier eher nicht wirklich.

mehr hängenden fisch gibts auf die offsets und auch platzierte angstdrillinge.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h 

nochmal zum Thema Drop Shot Blei, ein Wirbel auf dem Vorfach mit jeweis 1 Schnurstopper vor und hinter ihm mit Gummiperle sollte das fischen doch genau so flexibel machen. An dem Wirbel kann man verschieden Bleie einhängen und ihn nach belieben durch die Stopper höher oder tiefer stellen.


----------



## Raabiat (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> nochmal zum Thema Drop Shot Blei, ein Wirbel auf dem Vorfach mit jeweis 1 Schnurstopper vor und hinter ihm mit Gummiperle sollte das fischen doch genau so flexibel machen. An dem Wirbel kann man verschieden Bleie einhängen und ihn nach belieben durch die Stopper höher oder tiefer stellen.



Dann darf sich dein Blei aber nirgends verkeilen....so schnell kannste Bleie garnich nachkaufen wie die Weg sind :q
Ich verzichte übrigens erfolgreich ganz auf die Funktionalität der verstellbaren Tiefe. Ich hab am Ende jeder Montage nen mini-Snap in den ich die Bleie einhäng


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich hab mir den Thread mal durchgelesen. 
Muss schon echt geil sein, das Dropshoten. 

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt im Sommer in die Usa, da muss er mir natürlich ein paar Köder mitbringen. :vik:


----------



## cansahin (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo wollt mal Fragen welche Montage habt hier beim Drop Shot fischen. Könntet ihr da bitte ein Bild reinstellen.


----------



## cansahin (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kann man da auch normale Haken nehmen??? Welche Drop Shot Köder nehmt ihr


----------



## Raabiat (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



cansahin schrieb:


> Hallo wollt mal Fragen welche Montage habt hier beim Drop Shot fischen. Könntet ihr da bitte ein Bild reinstellen.





cansahin schrieb:


> Kann man da auch normale Haken nehmen??? Welche Drop Shot Köder nehmt ihr



blätter einfach paar Seiten zurück....hier in dem Thread ist alles irgendwo aufgeführt 

komm...gib dir bissle Mühe:q


----------



## cansahin (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ok werd ich machen. Nur eine Frage kann man da auch normale Gufis benützen.


----------



## Raabiat (17. März 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



cansahin schrieb:


> Ok werd ich machen. Nur eine Frage kann man da auch normale Gufis benützen.



hmm....kommt drauf an was für dich normale Gufis sind....
sagen wir so...man kann eigentlich fast alles dazu nehmen....die frage ist nur wie es funktioniert....ich habs erfolgreich mit Walleye Assassins bis 5" gefischt...ist alles ne Frage der Anwendung...es wird auch mit nem Kopyto oder anderem Zeugs gehen... >5" macht mir persönlich erstens keinen Spass und zweitens keinen Sinn |supergri aber das ist Ansichtssache, wie so vieles|wavey:

investier ein paar Cent in gute DS-Köder....m.M.n. gehören ein paar Hellgies und ein paar FinS einfach in jede Kiste|wavey:


----------



## bigcalli (6. April 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

so nachdem ich den ganzen Thread vorgestern durchgeackert habe und gestern beim Dealer war konnte ich es heute nicht lassen die montage auszuprobieren.

Also eines vorweg bei meinem Dealer gabs nicht die "richtigen" Haken,also kurz im Gedächtniss gekramt, da war doch noch was mit Karpfen/Butt Haken, angeschaut :Jepp die werden wohl auch gehen.
Also schön nach Hause und alles vorbeitet, sah schön aus und dann noch ne Nacht schlafen? Ojemine war das aufregend#d
Also Morgens schön gefrühstückt(mit meiner Frau, mußte sein) und dann mal ein auf langeweile gemacht, da wir den tag im Garten verbringen wollten.Schön das getackel rausgeholt zum "reinigen" und gehofft auf den Satz, der dann auch nach ca 30 min kam,:"Willste nicht mal wieder Fischen gehen anstatt hier zu putzen?" ( Hohe Schule der Psychologie wenn Ihr mich fragt|supergri) 
Natürlich wollte ich war ja schon alles gepackt, (nur Leider hatte ich ja versprochen im Garten zu helfen) ,also schnell die sachen geschnappt und ab ans wasser,dort alles rausgeholt und schnellstens zusammengebaut(Steckrute),Kescher bereitgelegt und zack ins wasser mit dem schönen Wurm(Berkley Gulp Tauwurm am Butthaken 0/3) gaanz langsam gezupft und zack...was war das etwa schon ein biss? Kann nicht sein der Wurm hatte gerade mal 1/2 Meter im Wasser hintersich gebracht. Also schön weiter gezupft und zack schon wieder?? Nö...oder doch??? jepp, der sitzt, wie geil ist das denn  gerade am wasser und schon den ersten Fischkontakt so schnell geht es sonst nur auf Köderfische mit reichlich anfüttern|uhoh:.. Also raus den Barsch ,nix wildes ,aber schon nen schöne sache nach dem ersten wurf..(also beim nächsten ausflug ist die Kamera mit dabei versprochen.).. das ging schön los und auch schön weiter, insgesamt sind es in 3 Stunden 7 Barsche geworden die alle wieder schwimmen, ich habe mich extra für dem Wurm entschieden, da ich unbedingt vermeiden wollte( wenn es überhaupt geht) Hecht oder Zander  zu fangen da die beiden Schonzeit haben .

Ich wollte mich damit nur bei ALLEN bedanken die hier alles  schön auf Bildern/Zeichnungen oder in schriftlicher form gezeigt haben und mir es erst ermöglicht haben so zu Fischen
und mir damit ein paar schöne Stunden bereitet haben. So schnell und soviele Barsche habe ich noch nie mit irgendeiner anderen Methode gefangen das funzt wirklich und mit dem Gulp wars echt goil|supergri ,auch wenn ich warscheinlich heute echt nen Super start hingelegt habe, der warscheinlich nicht immer so ausgeht, hat es riesig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

War heute nochmal los , endlich mal das DS Tackle einweihen und diesmal hats sogar geklappt .
Da es in dem Gewässer kaum große Barsche gibt wählte ich einen 2,5" Fin-S Fish in der Farbe Black Ice und versuchte damit mein Glück , und schon nach wenigen Würfen merkte ich nen Ruck , dachte aber es wäre nur ein Ast , beim 2. Mal zappelte der "Ast" aber , und zum Vorschein kam ein hübscher , wenn auch nicht allzugroßer Barsch .







Die nächsten Würfe hatte ich fast jedesmal eine oder mehrere Attacken , und so konnte ich noch 6 weitere Barsche landen . War überrascht das die Barsche alle so gut zupackten , einige hatten den Köder wirklich schon tief inhaliert .

Nach den 6 war leider Schluss , also noch ein paar andere Stellen abgefischt , leider tat sich Barschmäßig nichts mehr , nurnoch 2 Hechte von je 30cm konnte ich noch landen .

Ganz am Schluss hatte ich noch einen weiteren hechtkontakt , ich schätze mal so 50 cm , der unmittelbar vor mir im flachen Wasser nicht etwa den Köder sondern das Blei packte und sich damit verabschiedete . Keine Ahnung wie er das geschafft hat ...


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

war *vorhin* auch nochmal los und gut die Zandersaison eingeleitet !!!  :vik:
dropshot ist einfach nur geil #6 son schönen Brocken an meiner 10-30g Rute ist einfach wesentlich geiler als an meinem 30-80g Damokles Gufiprügel .....
war der schöneste Zanderdrill seit langem :l


----------



## holle (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ned schlecht!!! petri! 

welchen köder und welche haken hast du verwendet wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin,

so jetzt habe ich hier auch den ganzen Kram durchgelesen und möchte mit einem kleinen Boot im Hafen ein paar schöne Kaimauern abgrasen. 

Weiss nur nicht so recht welches Gewicht. Würde aber mal fast 28 gr vermuten, da mir der Elbstrom in HH ja bestens bekannt ist.

@HD mit wieviel Gramm hast Du geangelt ?
Warst Du mit deinem Boot los oder per Pedes ?
Hast Du DS jetzt eigentlich mal auf Dorsch probiert ?

Petri zu dem super Zander.

Viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

die wide gap offset Haken - als Köder nehm ich momentan fast nur die 4'' salty bites von AS
Gewichte bin ich sehr flexibel - nehm da nicht die teuren DS Gewichte sondern normale Bleioliven von 1/8 - 1 1/2 Oz
je nachdem wo ich fische wähle ich halt das Gewicht - immer so leicht wie möglich ...
wollte auch bald mit nem kleinen Boot so richtig im Hafen los, grad zu hören bekommen das mein Boot nicht von Ende Juni wieder lieferbar ist #q Mist !!!
auf Dorsch hab ich es noch nicht ausprobiert - kommt im Sommer nun vielleicht mal - im Winter war ich meistes, oder eigendlich immer, dann schleppenderweise unterwegs ...


----------



## ChrisHH (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Angeregt Durch Jörgs Erfolg konnte ich heute auch meinen ersten DropShot Fisch verhaften - und zwar nicht lange nach dem ersten (!) Ablassen neben einer Wand und Dalben - geiles Ding Zander war mit 44 kein Riese, aber man freut sich doch, wenn die Methode funktioniert #6


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

das war genaugenommen sogar ziemlich frech, Chris! |rolleyes
So einen Einstieg in eine neue Methode ist natürlich unschlagbar... #6

#h


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> aber man freut sich doch, wenn die Methode funktioniert #6




sach ich doch ! #6 Glückwunsch !


----------



## stroti (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Bin gerade etwas am basteln. Müssen die speziellen DS Haken eigentlich ein gutes Stück aus dem Köder herausschauen, oder muss der Haken nach oben flach aus dem Köder heraustreten. Bei der zweiten Variante schaut der Hakenschenkel aber ein gutes Stück nach unten raus. Hoffe Ihr habt verstanden was ich meine. #c#c


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Hd

Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Zander. #6

Welche Farben verwendest du von den Salty Bites?
Die Dinger sehen richtig gut aus und kosten ja nicht so die Welt.


----------



## Plötzenangler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Frage an die Experten:

Heut hab ich mir ne Drop-Shot Montage zusammengebaut, ich wollte es mit Fischfetzen probieren, da ich letztens ein paar Bleie gefangen habe (Echt lästig! Die vermehren sich wie Ratten!) hab ich mal aus einem ein paar Fetzen rausgeschnitten und die sollen jetzt an meine Drop Shot Montage!

Frage 1: Wie groß sollten die Fetzen sein? (Meine sind ca. 2cm breit, 8cm lang und 3mm dick)

Frage 2: Ist ein Blei überhaupt dazu geeignet? (Hab schon mehrmals versucht Bleie als KöFi zu nehmen aber selbst die Raubfische wollen diesen "Müll" nicht fressen!)

Frage 3: Ich wollte die ganze Sache ohne Zupfen durchführen, einfach auswerfen, Schnur spannen, Freilauf rein (Sehr fein einstellbar obwohl es ne relativ billige Rolle von Cormoran ist!)
und warten bis der Bissanzeiger Alarm schlägt. Denkt ihr das könnte so funktionieren? Ich nehme in Kauf das ich ne ganze Weile warten muss, das wäre kein Problem, aber denkt ihr das überhaupt was beissen wird wenn sich der Köder nicht bewegt oder sind die Chancen gleich Null??

Was macht man wenn der Fisch von unten beisst? Er merkt doch dann den Widerstand des Endbleis das ja auf dem Boden liegt und lässt ab!

Vielleicht sind meine Fragen total dämlich aber ich bin "Old School" Angler und angelte bisher nur mit Wurm, Mais, Teig usw, ich hab leider keine Ahnung von Drop Shot, Boilies und diesen ganzen Kram aber jetzt wollte ich solche Sachen mal probieren, die Sache mit den Boilies ist durch (Null Erfolg!!!) ich bleibe bei Teig da fange ich regelmässig auch meine 50er-75er Karpfen!

PS: Ich wollte es möglichst so machen das ich die ganze Montage schnell umbauen kann, das heißt das ich die Angel auch manchmal nur als Grundangel mit Tauwurm benutzen will, kann ich das Anti Taggle Röhren drauflassen (Natürlich vorher das Blei aushängen) sodas ich praktisch nur das Vorfach wechseln brauch? Oder stört dieses Röhrchen bei der Drop Shot Montage?


----------



## Tisie (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Plötzenangler,

zum passiven Angeln mit natürlichen Ködern ist die DropShot-Montage meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht geeignet. Das ist eine Montage zum aktiven Fischen.

Für Dein Vorhaben wäre eine Durchlaufmontage mit Blei am Seitenarm besser geeignet.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Plötzenangler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wie wäre es mit der normalen Grundmontage, also Birnblei am Anti Taggle Röhrchen, Perle und Wirbel dann ein ganz normales Vorfach mit Wurmhaken, anstatt des Wurmes kann man doch eigentlich einen Fischfetzen (In der grösse eines Wurmes) als Köder nehmen oder? Denkt Jemand das sowas funktionieren könnte?


----------



## Norweginer (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Plötzenangler
Frage1:
Fischfetzen einzusetzen ist gar keine schlechte Idee,weil das von den Räubern dann vlt. etwas argloser eingesaugt wird,bei der Größe würde ich mich z.B. an handelsüblichen Dropshotwürmern orientieren,d.h. um die 12cm lang und im Falle deines Fischfetzens höchstens 1cm breit und nach hinten am besten verjüngt (Ende etwas mit dem Messer ausschaben).Musst natürlich nicht mit`m Lineal abmessen.
Frage2:
Bleie ist bestens geeignet,meiner Meinung nach einer der besten KöFis überhaupt.
Frage 3:
Also eigentlich ist der Dropshot grundsätzlich eine Montage für das mehr oder weniger aktive Spinnfischen,ich denke da gibt es dann bessere Montagen für einen Ansitz.
Aaaaaaaaaaber es gibt trotzdem eine Möglichkeit das ganze passiv zu gestalten,denn ich konnte vor 4Tagen ein äusserst interessantes Phänomen beim dropshotten auf Barsche beobachten und zwar lief anfangs alles denkbar schlecht,bis ich die Montage unterm Boot verharren ließ und prompt einen knallharten Biss bekam.Auf diese Weise fing ich  an diesem 13 wunderschöne Stachelritter,nichts anderes brachte Fisch,nur die ruhig im Wasser stehende Montage.
Die Montage an sich würde ich nicht verändern Antitangle und Co. würden hier wirklich stören.

Gruss Norwegianer


----------



## Plötzenangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke, ich werd mal verschiedene Sache testen wenn endlich mal dieser scheiss Regen aufhöhrt!


----------



## Spezi22 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nabend.

ich teste jetzt seit ca 3 Wochen an unsem Stausee die Drop shot montage und ich bin begeistert, fast jeder wurf bzw jedes neue anködern ein biss, zwar sind es viele kleine barsche, aber auch schon größere dabei. Jetzt sind mir aber auch schon ein paar kleine hechte an die angel gegangen, zum glück hatten diese immer ganz vorne im maul gehackt. Meine frage um etwas sicherer zu Fischen, was haltet ihe wenn ich an meine hauptschnur ein stück flurcarbon binde, besser wär ja noch dünnes 7x7 aber da wäre wahrscheinlich die Scheuchwirkung wieder zu groß, oder ??!! 

Fragen über Fragen aber ich bin ja noch in der Testphase.

Petri


----------



## boot (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Spezi22 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> ich teste jetzt seit ca 3 Wochen an unsem Stausee die Drop shot montage und ich bin begeistert, fast jeder wurf bzw jedes neue anködern ein biss, zwar sind es viele kleine barsche, aber auch schon größere dabei. Jetzt sind mir aber auch schon ein paar kleine hechte an die angel gegangen, zum glück hatten diese immer ganz vorne im maul gehackt. Meine frage um etwas sicherer zu Fischen, was haltet ihe wenn ich an meine hauptschnur ein stück flurcarbon binde, besser wär ja noch dünnes 7x7 aber da wäre wahrscheinlich die Scheuchwirkung wieder zu groß, oder ??!!
> 
> ...


Hi was ist die Dropshot montage? kann mir das einer aufn Bild zeigen ich möchte auch gerne andere montagen erlernen, diese montage habe ich schon gehört aber noch nicht gesehen. lg ole|wavey:


----------



## Tisie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo "Boot",



boot schrieb:


> Hi was ist die Dropshot montage? kann mir das einer aufn Bild zeigen ich möchte auch gerne andere montagen erlernen, diese montage habe ich schon gehört aber noch nicht gesehen. lg ole|wavey:


mal ein bißchen mehr Eigeninitative, mein Lieber #y ... z.B. Google-Suche oder auch mal die Suchfunktion des Forums nutzen 

Wenn dann noch Fragen sind, frag :m

@Spezi: Bei vielen Hechtbissen würde ich auf ein Stahlvorfach nicht verzichten, wobei ich beim gezielten Barschangeln auch meist nur Fluocarbon verwende.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## boot (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo "Boot",
> 
> 
> mal ein bißchen mehr Eigeninitative, mein Lieber #y ... z.B. Google-Suche oder auch mal die Suchfunktion des Forums nutzen
> ...


Hi Matthias ich danke dir für deine antwort und tips, ich werde mal schauen und mir infos holen wenn ich fragen habe frage ich dich ich komme dan auf dein angebot zurück. lg ole#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe mich nun endlich mal mit Köder eingedeckt und werde nächste Woche mal die ersten Spundwände unsicher machen.

Frage: Beim Dropshotten vom Boot oder Belly, ankert ihr oder macht ihr Strecke indem ihr driftet?

Auf Dorsch vom Belly müsste das super funzen. Aber vom Boot auf Zander?

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jetzt war ich zweimal los und kann nur sagen im Prinzip affengeil.

Ein Riesenproblem ist, dass ich zwar Bisse habe, sie aber nicht verwerten kann.

Nerv!

Uli


----------



## theactor (9. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

@sundvogel: 
mittlerweile ankere ich mit dem Belly fast kaum noch. Beim DS schadet es gar nichts, auch eine Strecke damit abzusuchen. Eine zeitlang am Platz fischen, dann das Gewicht anheben, 20-30cm weiter absinken lassen und es erneut versuchen |wavey:
So werfe ich die Montage vom Belly 10-20m weit aus und hole sie langsam wieder zu mir heran. Oder umgekehrt: fische direkt unter mir und paddele dabei langsam herum.

Zander vom Belly haben so schon funktioniert - vielmehr hat es auf Dorsch noch nie geklappt; die Driften waren meistens zu groß, um vernünftig zu fischen... Aber ich bleibe dran.... |wavey:


----------



## theactor (17. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

bei einem solchen "Gewässerabsuchen"  hat es  heute auf dem Belly mit Dropshot endlich mal wieder geklappt! 
Ein feister 66er Zander verging sich am Salty Bait - etwas Glück war auch dabei, denn so richtig sicher hing der Haken nicht...







|wavey:


----------



## Tisie (17. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri Heil zum schönen Zander und tolles Foto! #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

war heute morgen auch mal wieder los ....
2 schöne Barsche ... kein Zander ... 
Glückwunsch zum 66er #6


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (21. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mich hat das Dropshotfieber jetzt auch gepackt.

Gestern kam meine Bestellung von As-Tackle an. :vik:

Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe heute los zu kommen. #6

|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jetzt hat es endlich geklappt nach endlosen Fehlbissen und kleinen Zandern hat es gefunzt. Ich denke, das es hilfreich war das ich den Biss verpennt habe.:q

Uli


----------



## theactor (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

Petri, Uli! #h

Tja.. was den Anschlag anbelangt, gibt's vielleicht doch nochmal Diskussionsbedarf..?!
Im aktuellen Blinker gibt es einen DS-Artikel bei dem der Autor einen verzögerten Anhieb als definitiv falsch betrachtet (ja gar als Unsinn abtut!) und vielmehr für einen sofortigen Anschlag plädiert.
Der Grund: dis DS-Köder sind i.d.R. eher klein und die Bisse meist aggressiv; daher lande der Köder meist komplett im Maul und sollte mit einem sofortigen Anschlag quittiert werden.

Dann wiederum könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob ein Zander oder ein Barsch am Köder nuckelt... (aber wie will man  das oberhalb des Wassers ahnen?!)

Ich werde meine nächsten Versuche mal mit dem "natürlichen Reflex" quittieren und berichten.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?! 

#h


----------



## fzZzzz (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also,

Da ich ein Jahr in Kanada gelebt habe, kann ich zum Thema "drop-shot" auch meinem Senf dazu geben. Dort wird diese Technik immer öfter auf den Basstunieren eingesetzt, vorallem um die ganz vorsichtigen und kapitalen Stachelritter an den Haken zu locken. Großmeister des "drop-shotten" sind übrigens die Japaner .  Generell einmal lässt sich sagen das ich nur fluocarbon Schnüre bei dieser Montage verwenden würde. Sie ist unter Wasser komplett unsichtbar und verschafft euch einfach einen Vorteil beim drop-shot (Vorallem wenn ihr größere Fische wollt). Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, wie ihr die Montage fischt ?!?!

Im Prinzip wird die Montage ausgeworfen, Rutenspize hoch, Kontakt zum Blei aufnehmen und dann die Spitze leicht absenken, bis ihr den Köder spürt(Also mit "halbschlaffer" Schnur fischen). Und den dann einfach auf der Stelle tanzen lassen. Erfolgt kein bis nach 2-3 Minuten, Schnur 1-2m einholen und das selbe Spiel von vorne. Die Montage ist übrigens fängig vom Ufer und vom Boot, sowie in stehenden und fließenden Gewäßern. Richtig gefischt übernimmt im fließenden Gewässer die Ströhmung die Arbeit für euch und bewegt den Köder. Wo ihr mal experimentieren könnt ist bei der Bleiform (Olive, Tropfen etc.). Wählt das Blei so leicht wie möglich ( soll den Köder nur in Gründnähe halten). Und am besten den Abstand, Blei zu Haken, zwischen 20 und 30cm wählen am Anfang (Spezies wissen in welcher Tiefe ihr Traumfisch wartet). Wenn ihr wisst wie hoch die Unterwasserpflanzen in eurem Gewässer sind entsprechend länger um den Köder genau oberhalb des Grünzeugs zu präsentieren. Das wären so die grundlegenden Dinge.

Wenn man mal soweit ist und den Köder entsprechend präsentieren kann, würde ich verschiedenste Köder(größen) ausprobieren. Zunächst einmal fängt alles was Gummi ist (Würmer, Fische, Twister und so weiter...), aber auch Köfis, Fischfetzen und verschiedene Würmer können mit großen Erfolg gefischt werden. Im Prinzip sind der Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt, da das drop-shot noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Also am besten etwas naiv an die Sache gehen und die Montage einfach mit euren Lieblingsködern ausprobieren.

Ich hab hier auch einen netten Artikel von einem der drop-shot Erfinder aus Japan, ich versuch den mal die Tage zu übersetzen und mit entsprechenden Bildern ins Forum zu stellen.

Petri heil euch allen und frohes drop-shotten.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



fzZzzz schrieb:


> ...Ich hab hier auch einen netten Artikel von einem der drop-shot Erfinder aus Japan, ich versuch den mal die Tage zu übersetzen und mit entsprechenden Bildern ins Forum zu stellen...



Das wär klasse! #6


----------



## fzZzzz (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jops wie gesagt werd mich darum kümmern....

Hier nochmal ein Zitat aus einem der online Artikel, da es sich hier stellenweise anhört, wie als ob viele die Montage "falsch" fischen und daher nur kleine Fische fangen und viele Fehlbisse haben. Versucht vom normalen Spinnfischen wegzudenken und den Köder wirklich punktgenau zu präsentieren und auch einige Zeit an einer Stelle zu halten. Das mag vielleicht etwas langweilig klingen hat aber wirklich deutlich mehr Erfolg...

"If you experience a lot of line twisting in the first hour or two, that is a real good indication that you are fishing it too fast. You should spend more time "shaking" this rig with your rod tip than retrieving it. Keep in mind that the intent of this technique was a light-line, controlled depth and finesse presentation by keeping the bait in the same place for an extended period of time."


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



fzZzzz schrieb:


> Jops wie gesagt werd mich darum kümmern....
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Zitat aus einem der online Artikel, da es sich hier stellenweise anhört, wie als ob viele die Montage "falsch" fischen und daher nur kleine Fische fangen und viele Fehlbisse haben. Versucht vom normalen Spinnfischen wegzudenken und den Köder wirklich punktgenau zu präsentieren und auch einige Zeit an einer Stelle zu halten. Das mag vielleicht etwas langweilig klingen hat aber wirklich deutlich mehr Erfolg...
> 
> "If you experience a lot of line twisting in the first hour or two, that is a real good indication that you are fishing it too fast. You should spend more time "shaking" this rig with your rod tip than retrieving it. Keep in mind that the intent of this technique was a light-line, controlled depth and finesse presentation by keeping the bait in the same place for an extended period of time."




Es scheint also eine reine "Hot-Spot-Angelei" zu sein!
Frei nach dem Motto "ich weiss, dass da Zander/Barsche stehen - Euch werd ichs zeigen!"


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mit dieser Metode schaffst es bei uns regelrecht Gewässer kaputt zu fischen!!

Hätte es niemals für möglich gehalten!!! Einfach wahnsinn und das schlimme ist,daß Drop-Shotten süchtig macht!!!!#6


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



maesox schrieb:


> Mit dieser Metode schaffst es bei uns regelrecht Gewässer kaputt zu fischen!!
> 
> Hätte es niemals für möglich gehalten!!! Einfach wahnsinn und das schlimme ist,daß Drop-Shotten süchtig macht!!!!#6



Na, dann kann ich ja froh sein, dass es bei uns in 90 % der Vereinsgewässer verboten ist! |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Na, dann kann ich ja froh sein, dass es bei uns in 90 % der Vereinsgewässer verboten ist! |rolleyes


 

....das war jetzt ein Spaß oder??????;+


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



maesox schrieb:


> ....das war jetzt ein Spaß oder??????;+



Leider nicht!!! #q


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ohhh Ohhh......Dann komm doch mal vorbei!!??

(Das war das letzte mal,daß ich frag)


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Na, dann kann ich ja froh sein, dass es bei uns in 90 % der Vereinsgewässer verboten ist! |rolleyes



Wie bitte? Im Ernst? lol
Wie liest sich das Verbot? Kunstköderfischen verboten oder wie genau?
Sehr seltsam #q


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nobbe,ich kann das verstehen wobei mich die Formulierung auch interessieren würde!!


----------



## Ines (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri zum Drop-Shot-Barsch, Uli.
Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie du aussiehst.#h

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Im Ernst? lol
> Wie liest sich das Verbot? Kunstköderfischen verboten oder wie genau?
> Sehr seltsam #q


 
Das mit den "90 % der Gewässer" betrifft nur das Drop-Shot-Angeln. Es heisst "Köder zwischen Bebleiung und Rute" - dieses Verbot kommt ursprünglich vom Fischen auf Forellen und Äschen mit dem "Tiroler Hölzl".


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Verstehe. Hegenen sind somit auch verboten.
Seltsame Regelung. Aber bitte


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Verstehe. Hegenen sind somit auch verboten.
> Seltsame Regelung. Aber bitte


 
Nö, die sind wiederum exprizit mit eingenommen, genauso wie ein Springer mit Naßfliege... aber das ist ja alles ein anderes Thema |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Na dann würd ich meine dropshot Montage einfach als Hegene betiteln, hat ja auch am meisten Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## fzZzzz (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich würde sagen "drop-shot" ist ne Grauzone aktuell, eben weil es eine komplett neue Methode ist und wirklich nur in Nordamerika und Japan große Popularität geniesst. Ich denke früher oder später muss man die Gesetzeslage anpassen. Wenn ihr beim zuständigen Amt anruft und frag ob "drop-shot erlaubt ist, werden die sicher Bauklötze stauen und erstmal garnicht wissen worum es geht...

Aber wie gesagt richtig eingesetzt ist die Methode unschlagbar, naja solange bis alle drop-shotten und die Fische nicht mehr drauf reinfallen. Vorallem würde ich auf catch and release setzen, damit sich auch andere an den Fischen erfreuen können.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Na dann würd ich meine dropshot Montage einfach als Hegene betiteln, hat ja auch am meisten Ähnlichkeit.


 


fzZzzz schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen "drop-shot" ist ne Grauzone aktuell, eben weil es eine komplett neue Methode ist und wirklich nur in Nordamerika und Japan große Popularität geniesst. Ich denke früher oder später muss man die Gesetzeslage anpassen. Wenn ihr beim zuständigen Amt anruft und frag ob "drop-shot erlaubt ist, werden die sicher Bauklötze stauen und erstmal garnicht wissen worum es geht...
> 
> Aber wie gesagt richtig eingesetzt ist die Methode unschlagbar, naja solange bis alle drop-shotten und die Fische nicht mehr drauf reinfallen. Vorallem würde ich auf catch and release setzen, damit sich auch andere an den Fischen erfreuen können.


 
Haben mit dem Vorstand schon geredet. Kommentar "...Köder zwischen Bebleiung und Rute..." |krach:
Aber ein paar Zanderstellen gäbs da schon. Muss jetzt mal das Hochwasser abwarten und dann mal testen.


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



fzZzzz schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen "drop-shot" ist ne Grauzone aktuell, eben weil es eine komplett neue Methode ist und wirklich nur in Nordamerika und Japan große Popularität geniesst. Ich denke früher oder später muss man die Gesetzeslage anpassen. Wenn ihr beim zuständigen Amt anruft und frag ob "drop-shot erlaubt ist, werden die sicher Bauklötze stauen und erstmal garnicht wissen worum es geht...



Mach doch sowas nicht. Schlafende Hunde weckt man nicht.
Ausserdem was soll so ein Anruf, das ist ne ganz normale Montage für Kunstköder, gar nichts besonderes.
So überragend fängig finde ich es auch nicht, der grosse Vorteil beim Spinnen besteht ja darin dass man grosse Flächen absuchen kann, das ist beim dropshot hinfällig. Eignet sich nur für kleine hotspots.
Da geht auch ein KöFi an der Pose genausogut (mindestens).


----------



## fzZzzz (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ja is klar  !!! War vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt, ich werde sicher einen Teufel tun und irgendwo die Offiziellen davon in Kentniss setzen. Bei uns in Deutschland ist Angeln einfach mega kompliziert. Ich bin nur der Ansicht, dass wenn die Methode populärer wird sich was ändern muss an der Gesetzeslage. Naja du kannst mit dem drop-shot auch größere Flächen abfischen, nur langsamer. Du wirfst aus, spielst an einer Stelle, passiert nichts, Montage 1-2m rankurbeln und das selbe Speil von vorne. Finde ich in überfischen Gewässern und bei vorsichtig beissenden Fischen unschlagbar.

Naja am Ende läuft es darauf hinaus, das ich ne Spinnrute und eine drop-shot Rute dabei habe und auf die Gegebenheiten reagiere. Ich mache es von den Fischen abhängig ob sie schnell geführte Köder bevorzugen oder die langsamere Variante.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dropshotten macht einfach nur süchtig.

Wenn man erstmal feststellt, wo man überall Bisse bekommt.

So ruhig, konzentriert und spannend. Wahnsinn. Mir hat selten etwas soviel Spaß gemacht.

Uli


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@sundvogel


...genau so geht`s mir auch!!! #6

Mal ehrlich...aber es ist doch alles genial was enorm fängt,oder!!??


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Na klar, aber das Ding ist dieses superleichte Fischen. Hochkonzentriert, an Stellen an denen man sonst den Köder schon lange aus dem Wasser zieht. Den kleinen Gummifisch ganz langsam über die Steinpackung zupfen, dann ein Schlag in der Rute...

Bisher habe ich nix großes dabei gehabt, aber dieses Fischen macht derart Spass.

Allein die Blicke der Leute die ihre Gufis 50m rausschleudern und man selber fischt direkt an der Kante.

Wenn vom Belly die Dorsche kommen wirds noch besser.

Uli


----------



## maesox (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich fische das Teil immer werfend vom Boot aus.Das gooilste ist finde ich,wenns kurz ruckt,Du den Köder auf der Stelle vibrieren läßt und dann nach ner Weile der erneute Schlag kommt und der Fisch hängt!!!!#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich bin völlig hin und weg.

Achja danke Sönke für die Tipps!

Uli


----------



## tobi90 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ist Dropshotten mehr fürs klare als fürs trübe Wasser geeignet - ich habe schon ein paar Dropshothaken + Gewichte und ein paar kleine No Action Köder zu Hause, aber der See in dem ich angel ist durch den vielen Regen dieses Jahr sehr trübe ( Sichttiefe <2m im Vergleich zum Vorjahr mit weit über 3m)  

Ich denke, dass die Barsche die Köder deshalb schwer ausmachen können und deshalb die Frage :

Ist Dropshotten mehr was fürs Klarwasser oder soll ich es trotzdem probieren ?


----------



## NorbertF (24. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Probiers ruhig, nimm halt knallige Köder.
Fluofarben am besten:
chartreuse, fluogelb, pink, rosa, orange, schneeweiss...


----------



## fzZzzz (24. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Probiers ruhig,

bin mir sicher das du auf jeden Fall erfolg haben wirst. Bei den geringeren Sichttiefen kannst du auch gut Naturköder (Kleine Köfis so 7cm rum, Fischfetzen etc.) benutzen. Verwende frische Köder und Köfis vielleicht etwas anritzen, aber der Geruch wird die Räuber sicher zu deiner Montage führen. Und wenn der Köder dann noch verführerisch vor ihrer Nase tanzt, ATTACKE !!! 

Viel Glück, wir warten auf deinen Bericht (-:


----------



## Stratos (29. August 2007)

*Goil Mann!*

Hab gestern Abend meine erste Angeltour in meinem neuen Revier am Zürichsee gemacht, dazu noch mein erster DropShot-Gehversuch.

20erMono auf der Rolle, das Rig hab ich mit 22er FC gemacht: Ca. 2m lang, etwa 40cm über dem Blei ein 2er Karpfenhaken von Owner, als Blei ein oranges Walkerblei mit 14g.

Als Köder hab ich mich für einen Rot-Weissen Spaghetti entschieden, habe ihn am Ende mit der Schere ca. 1cm eingeschnitten, um sowas wie ne schwanzflosse zu simulieren.

Am Anfang war ich etwas skeptisch, doch die Bilanz nach 38min:

3 kleinere Barsche (ausgeschlitz bzw. nicht richtig gehakt)
1 schöner 28cm Egli, hat gebissen und gekämpft wie ein Irrer, liegt jetzt im Tiefkühler :q)

Und jetzt kommts: hatte gerade die Stelle gewechselt, hab ein kleines Boot angeworfen, ca. 15m vom Ufer. Das Blei landete direkt vor dem Boot:

Rute hoch und den Spagehtti tanzen lassen: Nichts. 2m reingekurbelt, absinken, weitertanzen: Nichts. Wieder 2m eingekurbelt uuund: ******** HàNGER!

Denkste: Plötzlich  fängt sich der vermeintliche Stein an zu bewegen und Kopfstösse zu geben: EIN HECHT! MEIN ERSTER HECHT! ********, MEIN HERZ!!!!

Also angefangen zu pumpen (Gottseidank war die Bremse gut eingestellt, war nötig), gaanz vorsichtig. Hatt das Teil schon fast vor den Füssen, da ists passiert: PANG, der Karabinerwirbel fliegt aus dem Wasser an meinem Kopf vorbei, eine Flosse schaut aus dem Wasser und ein riesiger Wasserschwall erhebt sich!

Tja, zum Glück wars nur ein Einzelhaken....meine Frage: Kann man mit Hardmono den Palomarknoten binden?


----------



## ChrisHH (29. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Tja schade mit dem Esox. Das Tema Hecht und Dropshot wurde hier irgendwo schon mal erörtert.Gute Lösung war: Auf Stahlvorfach -> Klemmhülse Perle Öhrhaken Perle Klemmhülse 
Klemmhülsen an gewünschter Stelle festkneifen - fertig....


----------



## ChrisHH (29. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wusste doch, war hier im thread. Erfinder Case...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1322844&postcount=130


----------



## Schnutenhecht (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wie wichtig ist die Rute für das Dropshoten, hab mir jetzt auch das nötige Zubehör gekauft, weiss jedoch nicht ob die Rutenspitze sensibel genug für diese Art des Angelns ist: hab ne Spro Henk Simonsz Spin 30-60g 2,70m

Wäre für ein paar ANtworten dankbar!

Alex


----------



## xxcruiserxx (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wann möchtest du mit soviel wg beim dropshotten???


----------



## Schnutenhecht (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Deswegen frag ich ja ob das was geben kann, hab halt keine feinere Spinnrute!
ANsonsten hab ich noch ne D.A.M. Allround Rute mit bis zu 25g WG und 1,95m, sollt ich es dann eher mit dieser versuchen?


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Die zweite klingt gut in meinen Ohren.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jepp,denn etwas Gefühl sollte man mit der Rute haben!!!!


----------



## boot (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Schnutenhecht schrieb:


> Deswegen frag ich ja ob das was geben kann, hab halt keine feinere Spinnrute!
> ANsonsten hab ich noch ne D.A.M. Allround Rute mit bis zu 25g WG und 1,95m, sollt ich es dann eher mit dieser versuchen?


Ne die ist zu kurz 1,95 m es sollte schon eine 3 m Rute sein mach doch mal einfach einen versuch mit der 3 m Rutte.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

3m.....;+;+;+;+


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



boot schrieb:


> Ne die ist zu kurz 1,95 m es sollte schon eine 3 m Rutte sein mach doch mal eifach einen versuch mit der 3 m Rutte.



hmpf.
Ich glaube was du machst ist irgendeine Spezialvariante 
Sogar Spezialdropshot Ruten haben zwischen 1,8 und 2,2 Meter.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Nobbe

Glaube wir haben nur noch nichts von Drop Shotten mit der Match Rute gehört!!!!!:m


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



maesox schrieb:


> @Nobbe
> 
> Glaube wir haben nur noch nichts von Drop Shotten mit der Match Rute gehört!!!!!:m



Matchrute könnte gehn vom Ufer aus, du bringst mich da auf ne Idee....auf Forellen...die stehn im Hochsommer oft in so nem 30 Meter tiefen Loch bei uns. Hm.


----------



## Schnutenhecht (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Werds mal mit der DAM versuchen, dann hol ich die mal nach 15 Jahren wieder ausm Keller! 
Wenn ich erfolgreich war werd ich es natürlich hier posten!


----------



## boot (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



maesox schrieb:


> 3m.....;+;+;+;+


Ich Angel also Drop Shot Mon........mit ner 3 m Rute vom Land aus und fange damit auch noch fische, es ist doch jeder anders der eine mag ne 2m der andere 3 m|kopfkrat oder nicht und ich fange damit auch nicht schlechter als ihr.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@boot

Das hat doch auch niemand in Frage gestellt,Meister!!! Gehen tut schließlich alles!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



boot schrieb:


> Ich Angel also Drop Shot Mon........mit ner 3 m Rute vom Land aus und fange damit auch noch fische, es ist doch jeder anders der eine mag ne 2m der andere 3 m|kopfkrat oder nicht und ich fange damit auch nicht schlechter als ihr.



Glaub ich dir, war nur verwundert über den Tipp da ja klassisch die dropshoterei mit kurzen Ruten betrieben wird.


----------



## hotte50 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



maesox schrieb:


> @Nobbe
> 
> Glaube wir haben nur noch nichts von Drop Shotten mit der Match Rute gehört!!!!!:m



also eine DS-Rute muss nicht unbedingt die erwähnten 1,80 - 2,20 mtr haben.....das ist nicht nötig. So eine kurze würde ich nur für das Vertikal angeln vom Boot nehmen.

ich habe mir diese hier geholt:

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ac....html?osCsid=c4ddc63f5c569ab530eac2585430feaa

das teil funzt gut, ist für den Preis unschlagbar und eben nicht nur zum DS zu gebrauchen..#6


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Schickes Teil @hotte50 !!!!!!#6


----------



## boot (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir, war nur verwundert über den Tipp da ja klassisch die dropshoterei mit kurzen Ruten betrieben wird.


Ja vom Boot aus ist eine kurze Rute besser. Aber vom Ufer habe ich bessere erfahrungen mit einer 3 m Rute. lg#6


----------



## boot (31. August 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> also eine DS-Rute muss nicht unbedingt die erwähnten 1,80 - 2,20 mtr haben.....das ist nicht nötig. So eine kurze würde ich nur für das Vertikal angeln vom Boot nehmen.
> 
> ich habe mir diese hier geholt:
> 
> ...


Jo so ist es das ist auch meine Meinung.


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

an die "ds-vom-ufer-spezies" :

ich fische mit einer 3m 5-25gr rute, 10er fireline und etwa 1m fc vorfach, köder war illex crosstail shad etwa 40/50 cm abstand zum blei.

ich war gestern auch zum ersten mal an einem etwa 2-3m tiefen see drop shot 'en .. hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt - viele bisse, habe allerdings nur ein bruchteil davon verwerten können ...|kopfkrat nach dem auswerfen habe ich die montage langsam ans ufer gezupft, beim biss dann ein bisschen schnur nachgegeben und leichten anschlag gesetzt - funktionierte meist leider nicht! auch der sofortige anschlag brachte i.d.r keinen richtigen erfolgt ...

wie reagiert ihr bei einem biss? was läuft da falsch ...? fisch (barsch) war jedenfalls genug da, ich habe fast bei jedem auswurf bisse gehabt. so verkehrt kann also die montage nicht gewesen sein ...

need support ...:g


----------



## Too_Hot (1. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

bin zwar kein spezi aber ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben ,dass du bisl schnur nachgibs und sobald sich diese wieder spannt..schlägst du an


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

habe ich oftmals versucht - fisch war dann aber weg ...


----------



## NorbertF (1. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also ich fische mit einer extrem weichen Rute und monofiler Schnur.
Der Fisch verspürt beim Biss keinen Widerstand und ich kann etwas warten mit dem Anhieb.
Ich vermute dass bei dir die Barsche beim Biss Widerstand verspürten und sofort losgelassen haben.


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@norbert:
ich denke, widerstand ist auf jedenfall zu spüren - egal wie weich die rute ist. beim ds vom ufer aus dürfte er ja sogar noch geringer sein, da die schnur ja nie so auf spannung ist wie beim senkrechten ds ...|kopfkrat

die unterschied mono/geflochtene ist wohl zu vernachlässigen - spürbare schnurdehnung dürfte es beim anbiss nicht geben....  vielleicht versuchte ich beim nächsten mal meine 2.4m skeletor - evtl. hängt es ja doch an der rute...|kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (1. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich nehme immer meine Forellenspinne, die hat so 0-10g Wurfgewicht und ist so weich dass man eigentlich gar nicht anschlagen kann.
Aber scheint zu passen, hab schon alles mögliche gedropshotet, sogar Schleien und die sind ja doch eher vorsichtig.


----------



## Case (2. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe jetzt auch mal meine ersten Dropshot-Versuche gemacht. "Maesox ist Schuld". Vielen Dank.!!

Da mein Händler überhaupt nix zum DS da hatte hab ich mir so behelfsmäßig was zusammengeschustert. 

10 Gramm Bleiolive, 4 kg Fluo-Carbon, Karpfenhaken in Größe 4 und 6. Die einzig verwertbaren Köder waren paar 8cm Gummiaale, die ich mal in einem Set gekauft hab'. Dazu hab' ich mir noch Tauwürmer mitgenommen. 

Geangelt habe ich zusammen mit meinem Neffen Kai.
Er mit einer 10Gramm Spotex und 10er Fireline, ich mit einer 5-20Gramm Balzer und 18er mono. Beide Ruten hatten 2,1 Meter. Der Hakenabstand zum Blei war so 40 cm. 

Angefangen haben wir mit halbem Tauwurm. Ich habe Kai erklärt wie das theoretisch funktionieren sollte. Er wirft ein, zupft paar Mal, und zieht unseren ersten Dropshot-Fisch raus. Ein Barsch mit gut und gerne 10 cm.:vik:

Wir hatten Bisse ohne Ende, bekamen aber außer abgefressenen Tauwürmern nix aus dem Wasser. Ich hab bei Kai 'nen Gummiaal rangehängt, und er fing dann prompt einen etwas größeren Barsch. Ich auf Tauwurm kurz drauf einen kleinen Brachsen. 
Nach und nach verbesserten wir unsere Technik, und fingen beide paar Barsche bis 20 cm. Sowohl auf Wurm wie auf Gummiaal.  Einfach nur geil.!

Eigentlich wollte ich das ja nicht anfangen. Neue Techniken kosten immer viel Geld. Aber das ist jetzt mal eine Angelart die mir total entgegenkommt. Der körperliche Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen, und man kann das Ding einfach am Boot runterhängen lassen, und fängt trotzdem. Extremes Suchtpotential.

Und nun werd ich mir mal bischen " Tackle " bestellen.:q:q:q


Case


----------



## asto (2. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

War die Tage auch zum ersten Mal etwas intensiver (vom Ufer) dropshoten. Das hat wirklich Suchtcharakter. Mir hat's echt Spass gemacht und ich werd diese Technik mit Sicherheit öfter fischen! Kann Euch nur empfehlen probierts mal aus. Habe mit der 2,7o m Skeletor gefischt und hatte damit ein gutes Gefühl, ich glaube die Rute war nicht mein Problem. Eher das noch fehlende Gefühl wann der Fisch den Gummi (Haken) hat. Dem gesagten von "fisheye67" muss ich mich anschliessen, da es mir ja ebenso erging ;-) aber wir kriegen das noch hin!
gruss  andreas


----------



## Donnerkrähe (2. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Alivio Spin, 10-30 Gr, 0.26 monofil, Zebco ataxia, 
geht das?

wollte ne 10 Gr Bleiolive ben. ist das ok?
welche Haken sorte/Größe brauch ich?
THX für alle AW's


----------



## boot (3. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> Alivio Spin, 10-30 Gr, 0.26 monofil, Zebco ataxia,
> geht das?
> 
> wollte ne 10 Gr Bleiolive ben. ist das ok?
> ...


Ich fische Jig haken.....Blei schwischen 8 bis 15 in der Elbe.aber andere leute haben natürlich auch eine andere Meinung. lg


----------



## Bernhard* (3. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



boot schrieb:


> Ich fische Jig haken.....Blei schwischen 8 bis 15 in der Elbe.aber andere leute haben natürlich auch eine andere Meinung. lg


 
Wie? Du nimmst fürs Dropshotten nen beschwerten Jighaken? Wieso das denn? Es geht doch gerade darum, dass das Gewicht nicht am Haken sondern unten am Schnurende ist!


----------



## boot (3. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wie? Du nimmst fürs Dropshotten nen beschwerten Jighaken? Wieso das denn? Es geht doch gerade darum, dass das Gewicht nicht am Haken sondern unten am Schnurende ist!


Nein ich benutze nur d.....Haken ohne Blei.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

kennt einer Köder fürs Dropshoten die nicht so riesig sind?
Ich kriege immer nur 3" als kleinste größe, so groß sind unsere Barsche zu 95%, ein 20iger gillt als gut.


----------



## boot (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> kennt einer Köder fürs Dropshoten die nicht so riesig sind?
> Ich kriege immer nur 3" als kleinste größe, so groß sind unsere Barsche zu 95%, ein 20iger gillt als gut.


Was 20 ist bei euch gut na dann komme mal nach Hamburg.Aber was für Köder suchst du?


----------



## holle (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hier ne kleine auswahl


----------



## Gardenfly (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p3694_JACKSON-DS-NO-1-Perch.html

so was in der Art nur kleiner

muß wohl doch mal an die Elbe auf Barsch, der größe wegen.


----------



## the doctor (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> an die "ds-vom-ufer-spezies" :
> 
> ich fische mit einer 3m 5-25gr rute, 10er fireline und etwa 1m fc vorfach, köder war illex crosstail shad etwa 40/50 cm abstand zum blei.
> 
> ...



Da läuft nichts falsch, die Fische sind nur zu klein, oder die Köder zu groß :m
Habe ich auch öfters. Eine vibrierende Spitze beim Biss weist meisst nur kleine Barsche auf. Ich versuche dann immer einen ruckartigen Anschlag zu setzen oder ich lass die kleinen einfach zuppeln.
Ab ca. 30cm Barsch oder nen Zander machen sich durch ein halten oder gleichmäßiges ziehen bemerkbar.
Meisst merkt man erst wieder beim heranzuppeln, das was drann ist :m

Ich fische auch intensiv Dropshot.
Rute: gekürzte 2,40m Skelletor mit einer leichten 2000er Rolle
Funzt super.
Anfangs fing ich natürlich auf Darts oder Crosstails und dachte es gäbe nichts vergleichbares was genau so gut fängt.
Aber jetzt, wo es die Dinger nur noch über Japanshops gibt, habe ich mir mal andere Köder zukommen lassen
Die Hellgies sind wahre Fangmaschinen sowie die Camo Illusion Shads (In Amiland "Bearshad")
Ein paar Hechte bis genau 80cm, Zander bis knapp 60cm und Barsche bis knapp über 40cm konnte ich schon verhaften.

Einfach geil, das Dropshoten !!!!#6

PS: In Holland ist am WE ne Raubfischmesse. 
Da gibt´s Köder on Mass !!!


----------



## Donnerkrähe (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

braucht man extra gummis oder kann man auch ganz normale Twister oder GuFis benutzen?


----------



## fisheye_67 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

mittlerweile denke ich auch, dass die etwa handlangen barsche das 'problem' sind ...  ich war am sonntag nochmals am see und habe ein wenig herumprobiert - bei den barschen (einheitsgrösse) immer nur diese kurzen zuppler, bei zwei kleineren hechten dann jeweils ein 'richtiger biss' ... danke für deine diesbezgl. bestätigung |supergri

die von dir angesprochenen köder habe ich mir bei as-tackle mal angeschaut & für geeignet empfunden... bin mal auf's paket gespannt #6

btw: fischt du mit der kurzen skeli auch vom ufer aus?


----------



## fisheye_67 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> braucht man extra gummis oder kann man auch ganz normale Twister oder GuFis benutzen?


 
sollte auch funktionieren. kollege hat mit nem kleinen kopyto & ds-montage auch barsche gefangen ...


----------



## the doctor (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Bitte, bitte für meine Bestätigung :q

Jepp, fische mit der Skelletor vom Ufer und bei gelegenheit vom Boot aus.
Aber meist in Kanälen, aber auch richtig geworfen klappts wunderbar.


----------



## holle (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p3694_JACKSON-DS-NO-1-Perch.html
> 
> so was in der Art nur kleiner
> 
> muß wohl doch mal an die Elbe auf Barsch, der größe wegen.




fin-s in 2,5" und die kleinen hellgies sind auch top.


----------



## boot (4. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> braucht man extra gummis oder kann man auch ganz normale Twister oder GuFis benutzen?


Kleine Rotaugen sind auch gut ich habe das vor kurzen getestet


----------



## starone (7. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,
wollte gestern auch mal das DS von einer Spundwand in Duisburg probieren, doch ohne Erfolg. Das mit dem Knoten, dem Vorfach und den Shads ist mir soweit alles klar, doch wie fischt man nun genau mit dieser Montage?
Kann mir bitte einer von euch DropShot-Königen ;-) mal erklären wie man den Köder führt...Und wie weit soll man auswerfen? ect.....

Grüsse,
Star One


----------



## theactor (7. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

eine generelle Zusammenfassung über DS (einschl. Köderführung) gibt es 
hier.
Ansonsten lohnt es sich, ein wenig in diesem Thema zu stöbern - da steht eig. schon alles drin! 

#h


----------



## fisheye_67 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

bin in der sache ja auch eher noch 'beginner'......:g ich feuer die montage raus und zupfe die aus dem handgelelenk langsam wieder ans ufer heran, ab und zu lasse ich das ganze dann auf der stelle stehen und 'zittere' ein wenig mit der rutenspitze -das war's

sollte von der spundwand sicher noch einfacher gehen als vom ufer


----------



## bacalo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> eine generelle Zusammenfassung über DS (einschl. Köderführung) gibt es
> hier.
> ...


 
theactor 

Merci für den Link, jetzt will ich es aber wissen.
Danke #h auch an all die Anderen für die Tipps.

Meld´ mich jetzt ab in die Werkstatt und werde da ein bisserl basteln. Denke, meine vermeindlichen "Ladenhüter" lassen sich hierfür gut verwenden.
Morgen Abend geht´s an die Spundwand und mach dort mal Jugend forscht.

CIAO
Peter


----------



## the doctor (7. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> :g ich feuer die montage raus und zupfe die aus dem handgelelenk langsam wieder ans ufer heran, ab und zu lasse ich das ganze dann auf der stelle stehen und 'zittere' ein wenig mit der rutenspitze -das war's
> 
> sollte von der spundwand sicher noch einfacher gehen als vom ufer



oder einfach nur leicht heben und wieder senken. probier es mal#6
An der Spundwand wirkt diese no-action-führung manchmal wunder!


----------



## theactor (8. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

na dann: Petri, Peter! 
Berichte mal! #h

Ich muss mich auch noch dran gewöhnen, aber es reicht echt eine absolute Minimalköderführung. Zwei Fische sind mir schon eingestiegen als ich das Gefühl hatte "gar nichts" zu machen 

#h


----------



## starone (8. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi, 
danke für die Antworten und den Link...Werde dann mal versuchen mit dem Drop Shot was schönes zu erbeuten....:m


Danke nochmals,
starone


----------



## MuggaBadscher (8. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> na dann: Petri, Peter!
> Berichte mal! #h
> ...


als ich vor kurzem mit nem kumpel mim boot drausen aufm see war hat mir dieser mal ne drop shot montage gebunden.. währendessen hat er seine rute einfach auf die kante vom boot gelegt und hat seine montage einfach unten gelassen... fazit war das 2 mal die ruten spitze ziemlich nach unten geschnellt ist |rolleyes ich denk hätte man dort angeschlagen wäre was hängen geblieben!


----------



## bacalo (9. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> na dann: Petri, Peter!
> Berichte mal! #h
> ...


 

Hallo theactor,

das mit der Minimalköderführung ist so einfach nun auch wieder nicht#t.

War gestern Abend am Main und in den ersten 30 M. ertapppte ich mich immer wieder beim Jiggen, tja - so sind die Gene|rolleyes. 
Nach weiteren 20 M. habe ich einen alten (um nicht zu sagen steifen) Shad auf den 2/0 Buthaken gezoge und blieb stur im Bereich der Spundwand. 

Das Stachelritter unterwegs waren, zeigte sich an meiner mit KöFi an der Strömungskante ausgelegten Gerte. Ein gerade maßigen Zander konnte ich releasen, war´n sehr schlanker Bursche.
Gegen 20.30 h konnte ich dann meinen ersten Barsch mit dem o.g. Shad fangen. Er hatte den Shad voll inhaliert, obwohl ich so im nachhinein vom Biß nicht viel verspürte.


|kopfkrat denke, da tut sich eine neue Alternative auf.

Bleib hier am Ball#h.


Gruß

Peter


----------



## Breamhunter (30. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mahlzeit,
gibts schon neue Erkenntnisse oder Fangmeldungen. Ich habe mich jetzt 1,5 Std. durch diesen Thread gekämpft. Muß ich wohl auch mal loslegen. Gibt ja fast jährlich eine neue Angelart|bigeyes. Mal sehen ob ich bei der Bestellung für eine Grundausstattung die Versandkostenfreie Grenze knacken kann :q


----------



## asto (30. September 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

.. die Versandkostenfreie Zone wirst du vermutlich schnell erreichen. Is ja nicht ganz billig was angeboten wird. DS funktioniert allerdings wirklich super. Habe in all meinen Angeljahren selten so viel innerhalb kurzer Zeit gefangen, wobei bisher ausschließlich Barsche bissen. Und da stehen nicht nur die kleinen drauf. Etwas Gefühl dafür habe ich jedoch schon entwickeln müssen, vor allem habe ich mir das anschlagen abgewöhnen müssen (klappt noch nicht immer). Ich fische die 2,7m Skeletor mit Geflochtener, man merkt selbst minimalste Anfasser ! Immer nur leicht zupfen, nicht jigen ! Wenn Biss -kurz warten bis sich der Fisch das Teil einverleibt hat (was recht oft sofort passiert) dann eine kurze knackige Kurbelumdrehung, hängt. Nicht anschlagen, nicht wegkurbeln. Oft fasst der Fisch nach, wenn er noch nicht hing. Das kann er nur solange der Köder nicht meterweit wegschießt. An Ködern kann ich dir neben Fin S Fish und DizzyShads die Hellgies an Herz legen !!
Einfach bisschen üben - macht Spass und erfolgreich ist es auch  
Vorsicht: Hat Suchtcharakter ;-)
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Beim Vertikalangeln kann man den Köder ja sehr schön spielen lassen. Wenn ich die Montage jedoch weiter auswerfe liegt der ganze Plunder die erste Zeit doch nur waagerecht am Grund. Ist hier das "normale" Jiggen mit Bleikopf nicht doch im Vorteil. |rolleyes
Anfangen werde ich erstmal bei uns im Kanal an der Spundwand und vom Boot. 
Bei der Bebleiung gilt hier wohl auch die alte Regel: So schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich. #c


----------



## asto (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Auch wenn sich beim Uferangeln je nach Entfernung die Montage bzw. der Köder nur noch knapp über dem Boden befindet, habe ich noch keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Bissfrequenz gespürt. Ich hab Bisse in allen Entfernungen ! Da das Blei ja nicht gejiggt wird sonder am Boden bleibt und nur der Köder animiert wird spielt in diesem Fall das Gewicht des Bleies eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich fische im Stillwasser 10,5 gr. Blei und bei leichter Stömung oder größerer Tiefe 14 gr. und komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Ich habe jedoch gemerkt, das sich die Form des Bleies durchaus auf die Köderführung auswirkt. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Original DS Stabbleie (Finesse) am besten. Aber leider auch teuer ..
Ich kann nur sagen, DS funktioniert auch super vom Ufer !
Gruss Andreas


----------



## stechapfel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe mir heute von Sänger Finessebleie gekauft, und muss feststellen, daß der Schnurclip absolut nicht hält.#c
 Die FC-Schnur rutscht fast durch (0,25mm). Wenn ich nun nicht auf die Verstellbarkeit verzichten möchte, was kann ich noch versuchen?|kopfkrat
Dachte an Knoten auf der Schnur, die nicht durch den Clip rutschen, kann man ja in 10cm Abstand machen.


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

mir haben die bleie bei den ersten kräftigeren würfen auch eine eigene dynamik entwickelt und sich vom rest der ds-montage verabschiedet ... ich mache jetzt am ende nen knoten und schon habe ich weniger verluste. muss aber auch sagen, dass ich vom ufer aus fische und i.d.r. den abstand von etwa 80cm nicht grossartig verändere - funktioniert bestens


----------



## asto (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

..hab zwar zwischenzeitlich alle meine Sängerbleie durch Hänger verloren, hatte aber keinerlei Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit auf der Schnur (22'er FC). Kann das jetzt leider nicht nachvollziehen #d

fisheye hat seine nur verloren weil er sich immer so ungeschickt anstellt


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...gibts schon neue Erkenntnisse oder Fangmeldungen....


 
wie andreas schon geschrieben hat, mit der zeit kriegst du den bogen raus! hatte anfangs auch so meine probleme mit der bisserkennung, aber mittlerweile läufts mit der beschriebenen methode recht gut #6 die kleineren barsche 'zuppeln' erst einwenig, die grösseren exemplare steigen da schon kräftiger ein - und hängen i.d.r. auch gleich.

am sonntag war ich mit boardie mainzgonsenheim am see und wir hatten in 1.5 std. rund 40 barsche. mg hatte zeitweise mit wurm anstatt ds-shad gefischt - lief fast noch besser als mit den ds-ködern...


----------



## stechapfel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> mir haben die bleie bei den ersten kräftigeren würfen auch eine eigene dynamik entwickelt und sich vom rest der ds-montage verabschiedet ... ich mache jetzt am ende nen knoten und schon habe ich weniger verluste. muss aber auch sagen, dass ich vom ufer aus fische und i.d.r. den abstand von etwa 80cm nicht grossartig verändere - funktioniert bestens



80cm? ist das bischen viel Abstand Blei - Haken? Lese immer so was von 20-50cm.


----------



## fisheye_67 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich fische nur vom ufer aus - da brauchst du dann aufgrund des winkels schnur/boden ein bisschen mehr, da sonst der köder mehr oder weniger auf dem boden aufliegt. vom boot aus sind 20 - 50cm sicher ok


----------



## cyberfisher (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Fangmeldung Dropshot#6
Konnte heute einen schönen 64er Zander beim Dropshoten landen.:q:q:q 
+ 2 so um die 35 (niedlich)
Petri Heil allen DS Fans


----------



## stechapfel (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@cyberfisher: Petri zu dem Zander!!!

An alle: wie befestigt ihr das Fluovorfach an der Hauptschnur?
Mit Albrightknoten oder mit Schlaufe-Karabiner?


----------



## HD4ever (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

schöner Fang !!!! #6

Mist - ich brauch noch ne kleine DS-Angelnußschale fürs Süßwasser wo mein Boot nun zu groß ist dafür ....


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Du hast wohl noch nicht Tropfgeschossen ???
Mach Dir mal ne' Montage mit nem' 2/0-4/0 Stand Out-Haken und nem' großen Hellgies (z.B. Brown Bug ). Die Dorsche werden Dich dafür lieben !!!
Brauchst nicht extra nen' neuen Kahn dafür.

MfG        schlotterschätt        :vik:


----------



## fisheye_67 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



stechapfel schrieb:


> ...wie befestigt ihr das Fluovorfach an der Hauptschnur?


 
mit albrightknoten - geht schnell & einfach und funxt bestens#6


----------



## keilerkopf (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi,
Drop Shot getestet, 72er Zander gefangen. War sehr überrascht über die Heftigkeit des Bisses! Ein zweiter Biss war dagegen sehr zaghaft und nicht gehakt. Eine gute Ausbeute für ein überfischtes Vereinsgewässer und knappe 2 Stunden Angelei!
Auch mit ungefähr 80cm Abstand zwischen Blei und Köder, da ich weit raus muß mit dem Köder (Begründung siehe Fisheye_67).
Bin davon sehr angetan, werde das weiterhin probieren und auch auf Barsch anwenden.

Hätte allerdings noch ne kurze Frage: 
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man den Gummifisch am Haken verrutschsicher montieren kann und dennoch an der selben Montage einfach den Shad wechseln kann? 
Klebstoff scheidet ja dann wohl aus...
Will nämlich möglichst vermeiden für jede Köderfarbe ein eigenes Vorfach in der Box rumfliegen zu haben...


----------



## holle (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*






mit solchen haken verrutscht eigentlich nichts und man kann auch den köder öfters wechseln (vorrausgesetzt die gummiqualität lässt das zu) 
mit denen hier geht das zb ganz gut.

für diejenigen die diese haken noch nicht kennen, riggtips.

ps: 

geflochtene hin oder her. ich hab für mich festgestellt beim dropshotten fische ich nur noch mit mono und weicher rute. einerseits wirkt das dem angeborenen sofortanschlagreflex entgegen, und andererseits spare ich mir das fluo.


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hier ist nochmal der balddropshotangler:q
Ich habe in meinem Sammelsorium noch ein paar Köder gefunden. Lagen immer als Leserprobe bei Angelzeitschriften bei. Kann ich davon schonmal was hernehmen bis die "richtige" Sendung kommt|kopfkrat Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich sowas nochmal benutze|bigeyes


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich möchte auch mal mit dem Drop Shoot angeln anfangen habe da noch garkeine Erfahrung!

Ich stelle mir das so vor unten ein Blei und 50cm Darüber ein dirket an die schnur geknoteter haken wo ein gummifische drauf kommt!

Kann einer mal hier ein Bild einer Montage zeigen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal mit dem Drop Shoot angeln anfangen habe da noch garkeine Erfahrung!
> 
> Ich stelle mir das so vor unten ein Blei und 50cm Darüber ein dirket an die schnur geknoteter haken wo ein gummifische drauf kommt!
> 
> ...


 
Mußte dir diesen Tread durchlesen. Dauert ca. 2 Std. Aber bringt was. habe ich auch gemacht:m


----------



## holle (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Hier ist nochmal der balddropshotangler:q
> Ich habe in meinem Sammelsorium noch ein paar Köder gefunden. Lagen immer als Leserprobe bei Angelzeitschriften bei. Kann ich davon schonmal was hernehmen bis die "richtige" Sendung kommt|kopfkrat Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich sowas nochmal benutze|bigeyes
> Anhang anzeigen 69135



den 2.,3.,5. von links gezählt kannst du  benutzen wenn du ihnen mit dem cutter nen bauchschlitz verpasst und offsethaken verwendest, wobei der fünfte vielleicht bischen steif sein wird aber für die strömung zu gebrauchen ist. den krebs kannst du kurz über dem grund am einfachhaken per noose-hooking anbieten. am hinterteil des krebses den haken. so, dass die scheren schön spielen können.


----------



## the doctor (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

War heute morgen unterwegs .
Ausbeute: 6 Zander, 2 Aussteiger und 2 Barsche.

Erst habe ich die 2 Barsche gefangen,
dann gings nochmal dort hin wo normalerweise immer Zander stehen.
Erster Wurf....Biss.....ist aber dann ausgestiegen, der 2. Zander leider auch.
Die "Jecken" sind voll draufgeknallt!!!
Hab dann beim nächsten Fisch nen deutlich festeren Anhieb gesetzt.
Ausgeschlitzt ist mir dann keiner :q
Köder war son braunes geriffeltes Würmchen  #6


----------



## Jule_88 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin Moin Drop Shoter,
wollte das DS auch mal anfangen. Hab da mal n Frage zur Rute wollte mir da n neue zulegen dachte da an die skeletor in 2,10 ist die fürs DS gut?


----------



## profifischer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Die Skeletor ist super zum Dropshoten.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Jule_88 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Okay besten Dank dann werde ich mir die morgen mal direkt bestellen


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

so, hab mir auch meine einsteiger ausrüstung gekauft #h

doch mit der führung komm ich nich ganz klar. hab alles dazu gelesen und in der teorie hört sich alles einfach an |rolleyes 
doch wat kann man unter "heran zuppeln" verstehen #c

wie jeht dit den jenau |kopfkrat


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wollte mir die Rozemeijer Vertical jigging 12-28g holen wie siehts mit der zum Dropshooten aus?
Welche Rute,Rolle schnur ist den optimal zum Drop Shoot angeln?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Esoxfreund (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

auswerfen und bügel zu an gestraffter Schnur...dann fängst du an aus dem Handgelenk mit der Rute zu zittern.
dabei merkst du dann auch ganz vorsichtig wie das Blei aufsetzt am Grund.
so richtig hab ich aber den Dreh auch noch nicht raus...
einmal gabs 2 kleinere Zander in 20min und dann 3 mal überhaupt gar nix...
wie sieht euer Abstand zwischen Blei und Köder aus ????
besonders an Fließgewässern vom Ufer...
hatte es mit 20cm versucht, scheint aber etwas zu wenig ?

Gruß EF


----------



## profifischer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Spinn&Jerk
Eine Vertikalrute ist meiner Meinung nach nichts zum Dropshotn.
Ich würde dir die 2,10m Skeletor empfehlen. Bei meinem TD am Freitag habe ich vom Rozemeijer auch eine Dropshotrute gesehen. Die könntest du die auch mal anschauen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Welche Schnur habt ihr beim Dropshotn?
mfg und Tight Lines
Manuel


----------



## Paint (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hy Loide! Bin auch Neueinsteiger in Sachen DS. Ich probiers mal mit 0,10er Fireline Crystal u. 0,25er Fluo Vorfach. Habe mir beim AS-Tackle Köder,Blei,u. Haken bestellt, am letzten Montag per Vorkasse überwiesen. Jetzt ist eine Woche um und *Pustekuchen. *Ist das normal???


----------



## maesox (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Welche Schnur habt ihr beim Dropshotn?
> mfg und Tight Lines
> Manuel


 



Fische ne Geflochtene 0,08 Powerline #6


----------



## holle (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> so, hab mir auch meine einsteiger ausrüstung gekauft #h
> 
> doch mit der führung komm ich nich ganz klar. hab alles dazu gelesen und in der teorie hört sich alles einfach an |rolleyes
> doch wat kann man unter "heran zuppeln" verstehen #c
> ...



guggst du da

@ Spinn&Jerk

rolle, ziemlich egal. hauptsache gute bremse.
rute, sensible spitze - starkes rückgrat. so um die 20g wg.

@ profifischer

ich bin momentan beim dropshotten auf dem mono-trip. wirkt positiv dem angeborenen sofortanschlagreflex entgegen. 

@ paint

ruhe bewahren. auch wenn die spannung gross ist. :q 
vielleicht einfach mal anrufen oder ne mail schreiben. 
wenn du montag überwiesen hast ist es möglicherweise (weil mittwoch feiertag war) erst donnerstag oder freitag angekommen. sollte dein päckchen also spätestens morgen da sein.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eine 2500 Exage FA holen mit 15lbs TufLine!
vertical Ruten sind doch total weich in der Spitze und haben ein starkes Rückrta warum keine vertikla rute?

mfg Marvin


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Du hast wohl noch nicht Tropfgeschossen ???
> Mach Dir mal ne' Montage mit nem' 2/0-4/0 Stand Out-Haken und nem' großen Hellgies (z.B. Brown Bug ). Die Dorsche werden Dich dafür lieben !!!
> Brauchst nicht extra nen' neuen Kahn dafür.
> 
> MfG        schlotterschätt        :vik:



HD4ever
Hab mir erst am Wochenende den  g a n z e n  Tröt durchgelesen und der Fettnapf in den ich getreten bin, ist mir echt peinlich !!!  :c Entschuldigung !

MfG   schlotterschätt


----------



## holle (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

die rolle klingt gut. 
die schnur ist eher was zum zander-jiggen. 
aber geht sicher auch, kommt ja eh noch vorfach ran.


----------



## profifischer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@spinn&jerk
Meine beiden Vertikalrutren wind sehr hart. Ist aber auch egal. Wichtig ist halt nur eine weiche Spitze.
mfg und Tight Lines 
Manuel


----------



## Jule_88 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Sooo meine neue Kombo ist bestellt: Berkley Skeletor in 2,10 und als Rolle die Stradic 2500.
Jetzt würde mich noch interessieren welche schnur so gut ist? würde gerne n geflochtene verwenden und welche Tragkraft.
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe
Lg Jule


----------



## Paint (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ok,Ok,heute war noch nix da,sollte aber morgen da sein.War gestern am Altrhein auf,m Boot,und habe kleine Gufis am Klemmblei über Grund gezupft,und konnte 3 schöne Barsche verhaften. Wenn ich da gedropst hätte, wer weiss??????


----------



## boot (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> auswerfen und bügel zu an gestraffter Schnur...dann fängst du an aus dem Handgelenk mit der Rute zu zittern.
> dabei merkst du dann auch ganz vorsichtig wie das Blei aufsetzt am Grund.
> so richtig hab ich aber den Dreh auch noch nicht raus...
> einmal gabs 2 kleinere Zander in 20min und dann 3 mal überhaupt gar nix...
> ...


Zwischen Blei und Köder ist mein Abstand ca 40 cm in der Elbe.


----------



## Esoxfreund (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hey boot !

ist doch mal ne Aussage, hab heute auch mal mit 40-60cm getestet, nur ne Stunde und ohne Erfolg..
macht aber nichts, gerade wenns richtig kalt wird, sollte das System den einen oder anderen fisch bringen..
bei dem Gewicht schwanke ich bei 8-12g, wobei ich denke nur so schwer wie nötig.
das ganze sollte auch als Seitenarm Montage im Fluss gut sein...
Hat jemand damit erfahrungen gemacht ??

Was die Skeletor angeht, ne sehr gute Rute besonders das Handteil...
ich hab allerdings die 2,70m Version, werd aber nicht extra ne kürzere kaufen...ist ihr Geld wirklich wert.#h
@Gruß EF


----------



## boot (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> hey boot !
> 
> ist doch mal ne Aussage, hab heute auch mal mit 40-60cm getestet, nur ne Stunde und ohne Erfolg..
> macht aber nichts, gerade wenns richtig kalt wird, sollte das System den einen oder anderen fisch bringen..
> ...


Meine Gewichte sind 10 bis 15 g so habe ich immer Spannung auf der Schnur.lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe das gerade in einem anderen Thread gelesen. Hat schon jemand mit zwei Ködern grdroppt?

Würde mich mal interessieren ob das funzt.

Uli


----------



## boot (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe das gerade in einem anderen Thread gelesen. Hat schon jemand mit zwei Ködern grdroppt?
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren ob das funzt.
> 
> Uli


Warum nicht? beim Barschen ist es KP.


----------



## holle (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

doppeldrops. funzen tuts, hilft ungemein bei der form- und farbfindung. halt doppelt so schnell. :q 

ist aber nicht überall erlaubt! |znaika:


----------



## Hobbit (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wie dick muss das FC denn sein, dass es gut in den clips an den bleien hält

ich habe grad 18erFC vor mir liegen
keine chance des irgendwie festzukriegen, die schnur flutscht grad durch


mfg hobbit


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

..beutze 0,23er FC


----------



## streezle (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,

fängt man auch ohne fluo carbon?

gruß Jan


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nadddiiiieeeeeeeeerlich!!!! FC ist halt etwas unauffälliger und abriebfester!!


----------



## boot (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



streezle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fängt man auch ohne fluo carbon?
> 
> gruß Jan


Mußt du nich ich fische auch ab und an ohne aber mindestens ne 25 Mono Dat geit auch .lg#h


----------



## grintz (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hey Männers !

Waren das vergangene Wochenende am Edersee zum Bootsfischen unterwegs !
Der Erfolg hielt doch sehhhhr in Grenzen ! Wir fischten Rigs von nem knappem Meter bis länger, leider alles ohne einen einzigen Biss ! Als Köder kamen Fin-S, Slug-Go Würmer und anderes Weichgummi-Gedöns zum Einsatz #6 !
Bis auf einen handlangen Barsch von nem Kollegen, den ich als Zufallsfang werte gabs nüscht...

Wer weiß rat, bzw kann mich mal darauf stoßen was ich den falsch gemacht haben könnte ?
Kam beim angeln an sich und selbst jetzt noch nicht so ganz dahinter... #c

so long


----------



## boot (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



grintz schrieb:


> Hey Männers !
> 
> Waren das vergangene Wochenende am Edersee zum Bootsfischen unterwegs !
> Der Erfolg hielt doch sehhhhr in Grenzen ! Wir fischten Rigs von nem knappem Meter bis länger, leider alles ohne einen einzigen Biss ! Als Köder kamen Fin-S, Slug-Go Würmer und anderes Weichgummi-Gedöns zum Einsatz #6 !
> ...


Zu Tief?


----------



## Hobbit (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

YEHAAA
es ist vollbracht

erstes mal mit drop shot montage gefischt, und auch noch fisch gefangen.


schon beim 2ten wurf hatte dich den ersten barsch dran, konnte dann noch ein paar fangen

aber das vertrauen in die neue technik war auf jeden fall sofort da!

allerdings fand ich die bisse gar nicht sooo besonders, teilweise wars nur ein leichtes zucken und vibrieren in der rute, während beim normalen spinnfischen solche barsche knallhart beißen


aber drop shotten macht trotzdem enormen spaß, man spürt echt jeden stein, wenn man sein blei drüberzieht|bigeyes

werde ich inzukunft öfter fischen, besonders jetz, wo das wasser langsam kälter und die fische träger werden


mfg 
hobbit


----------



## Stratos (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri zu den Barschen Hobbit!

Ja ja, noch so ein Suchtopfer....dieser Thread wird bestimmt mal zu nem Thema bei einer Selbsthilfegruppe! :q

Was hast du für Köder genommen? Was für ein Gewässer wars und gross war der Abstand Haken/Blei?

Nach anfänglichem Anfängerglück lassen die Eglis mich in letzer Zeit etwas in Stich....:c. Die Viecher nehmen mir nur noch Lebendfutter (mein Wurmeimer leert sich allmählich), und Posengucken ist nicht mehr so mein Ding....


----------



## Hobbit (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich war am erfelder altrhein:
kleiner, flacher fluss mit leichter strömung

hatte mir beim gerätehändler ma ne packung von diesen
*super mega monster spezial drop shot ködern* gegönnt
waren länglich und farblich so schwarz-silber
außerdem in salz eingelegt

abstand haken blei war so 30cm

warn aber nur kleine barsche, besonders große werden da nich soo oft gefangen

mfg hobbit


----------



## schrauber78 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

schieb...


----------



## torben40 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

|wavey:ein freundliches hallo miteinander

war gestern mal unterwegs , an der donau , wollt auch mal die drop shot montage testen , hatte keinen erfolg , bin etwas entäuscht , werd aber nicht aufgeben ,
muß aber auch sagen es ging auch nichts auf gummi , zum abend hin ging doch noch ein döbel ans blech ( profi-blinker ) , 

dachte werd gleich mal an die staustufe bei vorburg , mein glück versuchen ,denkste#q

gleich noch eine frage an euch , wie führt ihr die montage , vom ufer aus , so 30m weit draußen ,
danke für die antworten
man sieht sich#h


----------



## fisheye_67 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



			
				torben40 schrieb:
			
		

> ... gleich noch eine frage an euch , wie führt ihr die montage , vom ufer aus , so 30m weit draußen ...


 
rausfeuern & absinken lassen und dann leicht aus dem handgelenk wieder heranzupfen. zwischendurch auch mal durch leichtes zittern auf der stelle stehen lassen - funxt bestens.

musst auf die entfernung dann das bleigewicht entsprechend anpassen (10 - 15gr), im idealfall solltest du in der rute spüren wie das gewicht über den boden hüpft.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> musst auf die entfernung dann das bleigewicht entsprechend anpassen (10 - 15gr), im idealfall solltest du in der rute spüren wie das gewicht über den boden hüpft.



Da fischt ihr aber mit Geflecht oder?

Wie macht ihr das mit dem offset Haken? Merkt der Fisch das nicht, dass da von der anderen Seite etwas zieht? Oder geht das noch, indem man ganz fix die Rute runter nimmt?


Gut - so kann man auch eine Frage in drei verpacken :m


----------



## grintz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Multifile Schnur ist da schon von Vorteil ! @ Chrizzi
Also Haken nehme ich entweder die Offset's oder auch die für's droppen entwickelten StandOut Hooks !
Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Fische beim einsugen des Köders (Wurm,Shad etc) keinen Widerstand verspüren da kein Bleigewicht am Köder selbst vorhanden ist !

so long


----------



## rainer1962 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da fischt ihr aber mit Geflecht oder?
> 
> Wie macht ihr das mit dem offset Haken? Merkt der Fisch das nicht, dass da von der anderen Seite etwas zieht? Oder geht das noch, indem man ganz fix die Rute runter nimmt?
> 
> ...


 

mittlerweile nehm ich nur noch geflecht, auch vertikal, ne 7 kg reicht locker aus.....
Als haken verwende ich nur noch Stand Outs in den diversen größen bis 2/0...
die Gufis montiere ich eigentlich so wie beim normalen jiggen, Wümer werden einfach durch den "Kopf" angeködert.
was den Wiederstand betrifft...
der DS Köder sollte eigentlich immer leicht angezupft und dann an lockerer Schnur zu Boden taumeln, in dieser Phase (beim abtaumeln) kommen die Bisse, das heisst der Fisch merkt zuerst keinen Wiederstand...
jetzt kommt noch der "Trick" mit der DS Rute, die ist, soll zum. in der Spitze sehr weich sein, aber dann trotzdem Ruckgrad haben (ähnl. wie ein Winkelpicker bzw Feederrute), der Köder wird also eingesaugt, die lockere Schnur hat er ja schonmal als Puffer, diese reicht schon um den Köder voll im Maul verschwinden zu lassen.......jetzt krümmt sich die Spitze, 
ich erkläre mir den Erfolg des hakens folgendermassen:
der Fisch merkt den Wiederstand, will den Köder entweder ausspucken, was nicht mehr geht, da aufgrund des Hakens die hakenspitze schon gefasst hat, er flüchtet dann und setzt sich im Prinzip den Anhieb.
oder die sich langsam wieder aufrichtende Spitze "versucht" ihm den Köder aus dem Maul zu ziehen, der Räuber fasst gierig nach und akt sich ebenfalls...
wie immer es letztendlich funzt, es hängt auf ale Fälle mit der sehr nachgiebigen Spitze und der lockeren Schnur beim absinken zusammen, selbst wenn man gerade den köder leicht "anruckt" und der Biss während des anruckens erfolgt, hat man kaum Fehlbisse da die Spitze die benötigte Schnurmenge freigibt. Ich glaube warum das alles so funzt weiß man eigentlich nicht wirklich. Ich erklärs mir wie ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Ghanja (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit größeren Ködern beim DS aus (z.B. Fin-S Fish in Größen ab 13 cm) - ist da eine vernünftige Führung noch möglich?


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wieso denn nicht????
die Haken und die Vorfachschnur muss man dementsprechend anpassen, da der Zielfisch ja nicht unbedingt Barsch sondern eher Großbarsch, Zander, und Hecht heisst


----------



## Ghanja (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Vorfach ist mir schon klar - habe gestern mit positiven Erfolg mal aus dem Bauch heraus DS getestet (mit 9 kg Multiflex) und wurde mit zwei Zandern belohnt. Allerdings waren das relativ kleine Köder. Nachdem ich hier noch paar riesige Offset-Haken habe, wollte ich mal die großen Lappen testen ... #6


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ghanja mach mal funzt absolut, habe letztens irgendwo sogar gelesen (weiß nimmer wo und wann) dass der ein oder andre DS auch im Meer auf Dorsch und Co macht


----------



## Ghanja (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Welches Gewicht sollte man verwenden, wenn man Köder ab 7" einsetzt? So 20 g Bleie sollten eigentlich reichen oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich habe meist zwischen 15 und 20 gr bei großen Ködern drauf, ist aber von drift, Strömung usw abhängig weniger vom Köder, denn auch ein kleines gewicht von 6 gr bringt die größten Köder auf den Boden vorausgesetzt es herrschen keine Strömungen  oder drift usw....
würde mit 10-15gr beginnen, dann siehst du wie schnell der köder unten ist und vor allem wie lange du ihn da präsentieren kannst ohne dass er von Strömung oder Drift weggezogen wird. Das lange Präsentieren an einer Fischverdächtigen Stelle ist die Stärke des DS, absuchen von großen Flächen eher weniger, obwohl dies auch geht...


----------



## theactor (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

ich habe heute mal vom Boot aus intensiv geshotdropt - und zwar ausschließlich mit dem gar hässlich anmutenden HELLGIES (5"; Farbe " brown bug")





Ich wurde mal (durch eine kostenfreie Zugabe bei einer Gummifisch-Bestellung) zum Test dieses Köders "gezwungen"  (wer lässt schon geschenkte Köder ungetestet!) und der heutige Tag hat mich mehr als überzeugt! 
Nach zwei kleineren Stachlern ließ sich ein 33er Barsch von dem "Alien" überzeugen...




Und dass er nicht nur kleine Fische fängt (bzw. nicht nur große Köder große Fische fangen) zeigte mir dann noch dieser 75er Prachtbursche:





Schöner DS-Angeltag! #6


P.S. gerade diesen Köder werde ich auf JEDEN FALL auf Dorsch auf der Ostsee testen! 
Also wenn der da nicht geht, weiss ich auch nicht! 

#h


----------



## mipo (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin!

Schönes Ding Sönke! 
Ich glaube ich fauler Sack muss mich endlich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen :q


----------



## mipo (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Schönes Ding Sönke!
> Ich glaube ich fauler Sack muss mich endlich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen :q


 
Damit machst du sicher keinen Fehler.


----------



## theactor (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> ich _fauler Sack_ muss mich endlich mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen



Wie Mipo schon sagt #6

Es ist einfach eine "spannende Alternative" - und sie funzt!!
Und dem "faulen Sack" in Dir kommt sie auch entgegen - denn viel tun muss man wirklich nicht, um Bisse zu bekommen #6


#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Als ich heute nach 10 Stunden Schleppen, Werfen, Zupfen mein Boot wieder aus der
Weser geholt habe hätte ich wohl alles gekauft :q


----------



## mipo (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mipo (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Als ich heute nach 10 Stunden Schleppen, Werfen, Zupfen mein Boot wieder aus der
> Weser geholt habe hätte ich wohl alles gekauft :q


 
Da kannste sicher sein :q und du hättest doch noch den ein oder anderen Zander in der Zeit überliesten können.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Bestimmt :q Hier wollten heute nicht mal die Köfis...


----------



## norge1001 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi,

Ich war die letzten 3 Tage auf der Antje D. Habe auch DS getestet. Mit einer Jackson Rute 5-38gr. Köder von 4" bis 6"  und in vielen Farben. Gut war weiss mit rotem Schwanz sowie grün. Gewichte von 25 - 50gr. Die Dorsche waren sehr verstreut. Ich habe gleichviel auf Pilker und Gummi gefangen. Die Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig, jedoch wurden die Köder voll eingesogen, zum Teil ganz geschluckt. Die gebissen haben, wurden auch gefangen. Bei Pilker kamen immer wieder welche frei.

Ich werde dieses fischen weiter probieren, weil es durch das feine angeln viel Spass macht.

Grüsse Günther


----------



## alf1955 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin @ll
Ich habe mich jetzt durch den Fred gearbeitet und denke ich werde das auch mal testen und hoffentlich für gut befinden.
Ich möchte aber vorher die Hamburger fragen wo ich eurer Meinung nach auch größere Barsche fangen kann. In unserem Vereinsgewässer gibt es scheinbar leider keine großen Barsche. Ich hab jedenfalls noch keine größeren als ca. 25 cm gefangen.
Danke für eure hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten.

Bis danni

Alf


----------



## theactor (6. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

tja - ich habe leider auch keinen "zuverlässigen" Barsch-Spot in HH gefunden. 
Sie sind eher erfreuliche "Beifänge" bei der Zanderangelei - und die kommen verstreut durch den gesamten Hafen vor. 
Aber vielleicht hat ja sonst jemand einen Rat.

|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (6. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> tja - ich habe leider auch keinen "zuverlässigen" Barsch-Spot in HH gefunden.
> Sie sind eher erfreuliche "Beifänge" bei der Zanderangelei - und die kommen verstreut durch den gesamten Hafen vor.
> ...



einen Rat wohl nicht, dazu muß man das Gewässer kennen.
Aber dafür ein Fettes Petri!!!
schöner Zander #6

Tja, die Hellgies sind schon ne Bank.
Ich habe die Tage wieder einmal ein paar Köder bekommen.
Freue mich schon auf den Einsatz von Slug go, Twitch und Co


----------



## mipo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

* Push *


----------



## Jule_88 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Soooo meine Ausrüstung ist nun da Rute, Rolle, Schnur und köder und das ganze zeugs. Jetzt hab ich das mal im Gartenteich schon mal angetestet. Und dabei ist der Haken immer verrutscht(war aufeinaml anderesrum)?! hab es mit dem palomarknoten gemacht. mach ich was falsch oder wie macht ihr es so?


----------



## Chrizzi (12. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich hab den Haken auch immer genau anders rum hängen... stört mich nicht. Drop-Shot mach ich eh nur ganz selten und da auch nur per Vorfach - also erst Haken festtüddeln und das vorfach so hindrehen dass es passt.


----------



## holle (12. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Lulilan schrieb:


> Soooo meine Ausrüstung ist nun da Rute, Rolle, Schnur und köder und das ganze zeugs. Jetzt hab ich das mal im Gartenteich schon mal angetestet. Und dabei ist der Haken immer verrutscht(war aufeinaml anderesrum)?! hab es mit dem palomarknoten gemacht. mach ich was falsch oder wie macht ihr es so?




wenn du die hakenspitze nach oben zeigen lässt, die schlaufe von oben durch das öhr ziehst, dann den halben knoten machst und die schlaufe von oben über die hakenspitze schiebst und dann gewissenhaft festziehst sollte der haken bestens mit spitze nach oben stehen. 
zur sicherheit und stabilität kann man auch nochmal das ende welches zum blei geht nochmal von oben durch die öse ziehen. #6

oder ganz einfach standout-hooks benutzen, da kanns nicht schief gehen.


----------



## Madfelder (12. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von Euch schon mal am Forellensee mit dem Drop Shot geangelt?? Bin am überlegen welche Köder ich hier zu nehmen kann, habe schon die Nynphen von Berkley versucht, war eine absolute Nullnummer.

Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Tips.

Ich habe folgendes Gerät benutzt:

P&M 3m, 1000er Excange(Shimano), 10er Fireline Cristal, 20er Fluo Carbon, 7g DS Finesse Blei, 4 und 6er DS Haken. 

Habe Tiefen von 0,20 bis 1m versucht aber nix. #d

Habe dann mit dem Spiro und Twister gefischt und noch sechs Forellen bekommen.

Gruss 
Andreas


----------



## Jule_88 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



holle schrieb:


> wenn du die hakenspitze nach oben zeigen lässt, die schlaufe von oben durch das öhr ziehst, dann den halben knoten machst und die schlaufe von oben über die hakenspitze schiebst und dann gewissenhaft festziehst sollte der haken bestens mit spitze nach oben stehen.
> zur sicherheit und stabilität kann man auch nochmal das ende welches zum blei geht nochmal von oben durch die öse ziehen. #6
> 
> oder ganz einfach standout-hooks benutzen, da kanns nicht schief gehen.



Genau so hab ich es ja gemacht. Hat Anfangs auch bombenfest gehalten und satdn im 90° winkel nur nach dem ausprobieren war der HAken anderes rum oder mal seitlich. Also ist er beim Angeln locker geganen ;+


----------



## Paint (14. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,rainer1962. Du bist aus Römerberg? Ich bin aus Rohrbach, is bei Landau.Ich fische im Berghauser Altrhein vom Boot aus.Konnte beim Dropsen schon einige Barsche,und ein Hecht fangen. Bin Roukie in Sachen DS. Fischst du auch im Berghauser?


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Paint schrieb:


> Hallo,rainer1962. Du bist aus Römerberg? Ich bin aus Rohrbach, is bei Landau.Ich fische im Berghauser Altrhein vom Boot aus.Konnte beim Dropsen schon einige Barsche,und ein Hecht fangen. Bin Roukie in Sachen DS. Fischst du auch im Berghauser?


 
jep, fische unter anderem auch dort sind uns im Sommer bestimmt schon begegnet


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Glaubt ihr reicht eine 5-30g WG Rute aus ,um Dropzushotten?


----------



## Kaljan (14. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr reicht eine 5-30g WG Rute aus ,um Dropzushotten?



ich würde sagen, JA.


----------



## Kaljan (14. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

du brauchst ja nicht so viel blei, kommt natürlich drauf an, wo du dropshooten willst .


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Kaljan schrieb:


> du brauchst ja nicht so viel blei, kommt natürlich drauf an, wo du dropshooten willst .


 
In einem Fluss,der so durchschnittlich 2,5 Meter tief ist.


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Oder auch mal in dem Dattel-Hamm-Kanal bei Waltrop im Frühling,der müsste so 3m haben


----------



## Caftain (22. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo da draußen#h,

ich bin hinsichtlich der Drop Shot Methode ein absoluter Neuling. 

Als passionierter Spinnfischer beabsichtige ich in nächster Zeit DS auch mal auszuprobieren. 
Was ein Palomar-Knoten ist weiß ich mittlerweile auch schon, zumindest theoretisch (God bless me|kopfkrat!)

Ein "Nachen" (Boot) wie wir in der Pfalz sagen steht mir glücklicherweise auf unserem Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee) auch zur Verfügung!

Ich habe mir Vorgestern schon mal "etwas" Equipment im "Vorbeigehen" mitgenommen: 

-Hacken Gr.3 und 2 (lustiger japanischer Namen, den ich vergessen habe;+)

-klemmbare Bleie 15g, und kleine No-Action Shads Marke "Strehlow")

Das war allerdings schon alles! Bei mir bleiben jetzt noch ein paar große Fragezeichen#c??????:

Kann ich DS mit *einer leichten Spinnrute* (1,80m, weiche Spitze WG 5-25g) angeln?

Ich habe auch noch einen alten "Allrounder" (3m, weiche Spitze *WG 30-60g*)|kopfkrat!?????

Welche *Schnurstärke (von/bis) *ist die Richtige? 

Ist ein *Vorfach* (Fluocarbon 0,32 habe noch;+) in welcher Länge (Wirbelbefestigung oder Schlaufe?) unbedingt *erforderlich?*

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar|wavey:

Mfg
caftain


----------



## Case (22. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe mit dem Droppshotten eher zufällig angefangen. 

Ich hatte auf dem Boot nur eine 2,1m/10Gramm Spinnrute, mit 10er Fireline drauf, dabei. Die Barsche wollten meine Wobbler nicht, also hab' ich einen Gummiaal mit eingearbeietem Haken irgendwie an die Fireline geknotet, ein 25Gramm Olivenblei unten an die Schnur. Und tatsächlich paar Barsche gefangen. 
Beim nächsten Angeln hatte ich eine 18er Mono und Birnenblei dabei. Zwar immer noch meine Gummiaale ( die waren mal in so 'nem Set dabei ) aber ich hatte schon mehr Bisse. Durch die Mono allerdings einen schlechteren Köderkontakt.
Als nächstes besorgte ich mir dann eine 3kg-FC-Schnur, lernte den Palomarknoten, und band das FC-Vorfach an die Geflochtene. Und paar Köder kaufte ich mir auch. 
Dieses System hat sich ganz gut bewährt. Ich weiß nicht ob es unbedingt FC sein muss, eine normale Mono täte es sicher auch.? 
Aber das werde ich im Lauf des nächsten Jahres mal austesten.

Case


----------



## theactor (23. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

ich habe mit FC beizeiten auch Probleme.. ich nutze grundsätzlich Amnesia -- da sollte die Fische "normales" Mono auch nicht schrecken #h


----------



## fisheye_67 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo caftain,

vom boot aus sollte deine 5-25gr. auf jeden fall funktionieren - eine kurze rute ist dafür besser geeignet, da du i.d.r direkt vorm/unterm boot fischt. 

In sachen schnur: je nach pers. geschmack  dünne mono (0,20-0,25) wie auch geflochtene (0,10), geht beides. mit geflochtener hast du etwas besseren 'kontakt' und spürst jeden stein über den das blei hüpft sowie jeden fisch, der am köder lutscht

fc ist bei mono nicht unbedingt erforderlich - schadet aber auch nicht, bei geflochtener aber auf jeden fall fc bzw. ein stück mono vorschalten. vorfachlänge etwa 1m und mit dem albright-knoten mit der hauptschnur verbinden. wirbel / schlaufe geht sicher auch, aber ich bevorzuge die 'direkte' verbindung 

viel erfolg


----------



## Caftain (23. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo "fisheye-67", "Case" und "theactor"

"thank the lot" für diese für auf meine Anfrage äußerst raschen und ausagekräftigen Berichte und Anregungen!!
Werde die nächte Zeit, wenn das Wetter bei uns in der Südpfalz mitspielt etwas "experimentieren"!

Euch auch noch mal den "besten Petri" bei Euren Angelausflügen!!!!!!


Mfg aus der "aufgeweichten" Südpfalz und God bless you!!

caftain


----------



## mipo (28. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

|wavey:*Push*


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Drop-Shooter, habe mal eine Frage zum Drop Shooten! Undzwar: Es gibt ja soweit ich weiß 2 Anköderungs Techniken! 1.Nasen(Lippen) Köderung einfach vorne durchstechen. 2.Mit Offset Haken. Kann man nicht auch mit einem normalen Haken der mit einem Palomar Knoten angeknotet wurde. Also kann man den Köder nicht so aufziehen wie einen normalen Gummifisch?  mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Keiner Eine Antwort? Bitte... mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Würde gehen aber, durch den versteckten Haken spürt der Fisch den haken beim Biss nicht und du beugst Hängern vor
Deshalb setzt du den Anschlag auch Zeit verzögert bei Offsethaken im vergleich zum Gufinieren... Beim Ds musst du den Fisch allerdings nur einkurbeln

mfg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also auch wenn ich da Fin S Fisch dran mache mit off set haken?  mfg Marvin


----------



## mipo (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Also auch wenn ich da Fin S Fisch dran mache mit off set haken? mfg Marvin


 
Du kannst auch "Stand Out Haken " nehmen. Aber ohne einem von den zweien gehts leider nicht. |wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Es gibt doch auch diese anköderung durch die Spitze vorne.  ??  mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Würde ich nur bei kleinen Ködern empfehlen Kannst auch einen Wide Gab nehmen aber Offsethaken ist besser

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Würde ich nur bei kleinen Ködern empfehlen Kannst auch einen Wide Gab nehmen aber Offsethaken ist besser
> 
> mfg Flo


 

wo liegt denn der unterschied zwischen offset und Wide Gap????
es gehen auch normale Stand outs und natürlich normale DS Haken, und wie solls anders sein, auch kapfenhaken
natürlich ist die haengröße der ködergröße anzupassen,
wie ein normaler Gufi werden die köder aus folgendem grund NICHT aufgezogen....durch das einstechen im Kopf haben die einfach mehr Spiel, als wenn die aufgezogen werden.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Der Wide-gap Haken hat einen runden Bauch im vergleich zum Offsethaken....Aber jetzt kommt wohl die genaue Beschreibung von Rainer

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Der Wide-gap Haken hat einen runden Bauch im vergleich zum Offsethaken....Aber jetzt kommt wohl die genaue Beschreibung von Rainer
> 
> mfg Flo


 
nix genaue Beschreibung:q
wollte nur klar machen dass es rel. egal ist ob wide gap oder sonstwelche haken fürs drop shotten, scharf müssen sie halt sein habe mit normalen Öhrhaken für Naturköder auch schon gefischt und konnte die Bisse verwandeln
persönl. fische ich beim Ds aber die Stand outs am liebsten den 12cm Fin S z.b ködere ich mit nem 2/0er stand out an, normale Ösenhaken, verdrehen sich leicht, wobei auch da nicht wirklich Nachteile entstehen#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Was sind den Stand Out haken? Ist das soviel wie ganz normale Anköderung wie beime Jiggen? Also einfach aufziehen? Gibt es den auch so kleine Off set haken für 2-4cm Köder?  mfg Marvin


----------



## Breamhunter (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Was sind den Stand Out haken?



Bitte sehr (Posting Nr.62)|wavey:


----------



## martin k (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Spinn&Jerk:

m.M. kannst Du gut herkömmliche Haken verwenden, sollten halt nicht zu klein sein. Hänger werden zu einem großen Teil schon alleine durch die spezielle Montage verhindert. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich z.B. mit großen, langschenkeligen Wurmhaken in Kombi mit dem Fin-S Fish gemacht. Den Köder ziehe ich wie auf einen Jighaken auf.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

danke


----------



## Scholli79 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Guten Morgen Ihr Drop Shot Spezis #h,
ich habe mal Alle Beiträge durchgelesen und will es am Wochenende auch mal mit dem Drop Shoten versuchen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe müsste es vom Ufer aus doch eigentlich prima mit einer Feederrute gehen (3,60m oder 4,20m), oder |kopfkrat? Hat schon jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder sollte ich es am Anfang mit ner normalen Spinnrute testen, um die 25g Wurfgewicht und 2,70 lang, jedoch relativ hart in der Spitze?
Was meint Ihr? Werd mich Morgen auf jeden Fall mal mit diversen Gummiviechern eindecken 

Mfg Marcel


----------



## kulti007 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Scholli79 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Drop Shot Spezis #h,
> ich habe mal Alle Beiträge durchgelesen und will es am Wochenende auch mal mit dem Drop Shoten versuchen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe müsste es vom Ufer aus doch eigentlich prima mit einer Feederrute gehen (3,60m oder 4,20m), oder |kopfkrat? Hat schon jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder sollte ich es am Anfang mit ner normalen Spinnrute testen, um die 25g Wurfgewicht und 2,70 lang, jedoch relativ hart in der Spitze?
> Was meint Ihr? Werd mich Morgen auf jeden Fall mal mit diversen Gummiviechern eindecken
> 
> Mfg Marcel



guten morgen.

ich denke eine feederrute mit einer harten spitze würde schon gehen. doch gewicht einer solchen ist auf dauer zu hoch. aber einen versuch ist es wert. ich fische von land eine 2,10m spinnrute und das geht auch...#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

MoinMoin!

Haltet Ihr die "alte" Quantum Crypton Manie in 2,40 Meter für einen passenden DS Stecken?


----------



## theactor (30. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

neee - viel zu schwer - zumindest auf Dauer (meine Meinung ).
Klein und fein ist da eher das "Stichwort".
Meine Ruten sind 1,80 - 2.10m lang -- und das funktioniert auch noch bis zu Wurfdistanzen von bis zu 30m ganz gut! 

|wavey:


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hat von euch einer mal für ne Hecht sichere Dropshot Montage knotbaren Geflecht benutzt? Ich werd das mal am Montag mit Cannelle Multiflex versuchen. Ist ein 1 mal 19 Geflecht/Stahl. Mal sehn ob ich damit einen Palomarknoten zu stande bringen kann, und ob da ein DS-Blei dran hängen bleibt. Wenn  nicht dann probier ichs mit klemmhülsen.

mfg Christian.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (30. November 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h

mußt mal ziemlich am Anfang vom Thread nachschauen da ist beschrieben wie man ein Dropshot Vorfach mit Stahl und Klemmhülsen basteln kann. Knoten geht nicht wirklich gut, habe es mit Flexonit versucht und das war nichts


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin!

Zwar musste meine Konto heute ganz schön bluten aber dafür bin ich jetzt
DS mäßig oben auf :q


----------



## Mendener (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nabend,

ich stelle mir gerade eine Drop Shot Bestellung zusammen ... doch irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit den Haken ...

Wofür brauche ich welchen Haken??? Oder gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen: 

Standout 
Offset
Wide Gap ???????????


MfG


----------



## Steph75 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin,Moin.
Ich fische mittlerweile seit 2 Monaten mit dem Drop-Shot. Und bin mit der Ausbeute ganz zufrieden. Ich konnte in dieser Zeit vom Boot aus einige schöne Zander und Barsche fangen. Nur vom Ufer aus will es nicht klappen. Was mir auffällt ist, das beim Bootsangeln die Bisse zu 95% direkt vorm Boot kommen. Ich kann mir das eigentlich nur dadurch erklären,das dann der Winkel zwischen Köder und Blei ideal ist. Ich hab den Abstand auch häufig verändert und hab alles zwischen 15 und 50 cm ausprobiert. Meine Frage:Welchen Abstand zwischen Köder und Blei verwendet ihr beim DS vom Ufer?? Oder hat jemand noch eine Idee,voran es liegen Könnte.

Danke
Mfg Stephan


----------



## theactor (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

so wie ich das verstehe, sind WideGap-Haken eine "Unterkategorie" von Offsethaken, gedacht für "bauchige" Gummifische.
Die Standout-Haken garantieren lebhaftes Köderspiel, da sie nur am vordersten Ende des Köders montiert werden -was zunächst vor allem Eines erfordert: Vertrauen 

Tja, auf Distanz hatte ich schon ein paar Fische - habe aber nie den Biss mitbekommen: sie hingen einfach...
Diverse Male habe ich es auf Distanz mit der Seitenarm-Montage versucht; bislang erfolglos... |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## KingHenry (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo#h


----------



## Promachos (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo zusammen!

Habt bitte Verständnis, dass ich mir die ca. 600 Vorgängerposts nicht durchlesen will.
Ich möchte DS an den Spundwänden in einem Hafen versuchen, mir aber nicht extra ne Rute dafür anschaffen.
Ich hab eine Sportex Topax Spin (3m; WG 10-30gr.; parabolische Aktion).
Eigentlich müsste sie geeignet sein. Was meint ihr?

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## Stratos (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Promachos
Wenn du DS mal probieren willst, denke ich kaum das du dafür extra ne Rute kaufen solltest!
Wenn die Sportex ne weiche spitze hat, wovon ich ausgehe, sollte das tiptop funzen!
Auch DS-Weights brauchst du nicht für den Anfange, ein Birnen- oder Paternosterblei tuts absolut auch!

Wichtig sind passende Haken: Grösse 1 oder 2 würde ich sagen, und vor allem: kurzer Schenkel, weiter bogen und höllisch scharf! Ich finde Owner gut, Karpfenhaken haben häufig die Perfekte Form.....ich zumindest nehm momentan die!

Ein paar Köder fürs DS wirst du aber brauchen: ich hab bis jetzt nur Spaghettis und GULP-Würmer, fische aber auch auf Barsch. Für Zander denke ich wären FIN-S oder grössere Hellgies gut. Kosten ja nicht die Welt, guck hier: www.as-tackle.de.

Dropshot ist ne heisse Sache, bin fast sicher das du deine Freude haben wirst! Falls ja, kannst du dir ja ne spezielle Ausrüstung unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen......|rolleyes


----------



## Promachos (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Stratos

Herzlichen Dank für die Infos. DS-Köder hab ich mir vor einigen Wochen bei AS-Tackle bestellt; dazu auch ein paar passende Haken.
Die Sportex ist richtig schön weich in der Spitze und biegt sich bei Belastung bis zum Handteil durch.
Hinsichtlich der Haken und der Montage der Köder werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen mal schlau machen.

Besten Dank & Petri
Promachos


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Will beim Dealer wieder ne Stange DS Köder ordern. Unter anrerem diesen (Shadlin) hier.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Ding auf Barsch ???

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/3253/4shadlynavocadogoldfm2.jpg


----------



## Stratos (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@promachos
Tja dann, freue ich mich auf deine Bericht! Bin sicher da wird was gehen! Bitte mit Foto!

@maesox
Den hab ich noch gar nie gesehen! Gefällt aber...


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Stratos

Ohhhja.....der wird meine Barsche im See ordentlich auf Touren bringen!!!!#6


----------



## Stratos (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@maesox: TAKE ME TO YOUR DEALER!


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Na wer wohl ?????? AS T****l


----------



## Donnerkrähe (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also ich persönlich finde das man sich nich für jede angelart ne neue Rute zulegen muss. für die ersten versuche reicht ja meißt schon das was man hat, danach muss man dann wissen wie weit man dasweiter machen möchte und ob das einem liegt. Am ende steht man dann da mit 50 verschiedenen Ruten für angelarten die man garnicht weiterführen will. aba das muss jeder für sich selber selber wissen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Naja wenn ich aber mit einem schwabbelstock das Gufinieren testen möchte nix spüren keinen Biss usw. dann werde ich warscheinlich das Gufinieren nie probieren da es einfach keinen Spaß macht

Also was brauchbares kann man mal dazu missbrauchen, Aber will nicht das dropshotten mit z.B. einer Gufirute testen

Aber die Einstellung ändert sich mit den Jahren Da testet man auch die ein oder andere Rute und gibt sie wieder ab bis man seine Rute und Rolle gefunden hat 

mfg Flo


----------



## Markus18 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



maesox schrieb:


> Will beim Dealer wieder ne Stange DS Köder ordern. Unter anrerem diesen (Shadlin) hier.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Ding auf Barsch ???
> 
> http://img514.*ih.us/img514/3253/4shadlynavocadogoldfm2.jpg



Angle das ding mal als Softjerk.Hat ein fantastischen Lauf, schwimmt bein normalen Einholen von rechts nach links usw. Habe damit mal bei 4 Wuerfen hintereinander 4 Barsche erwischt.


----------



## Big Man (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich aber mit einem schwabbelstock das Gufinieren testen möchte nix spüren keinen Biss usw. dann werde ich warscheinlich das Gufinieren nie probieren da es einfach keinen Spaß macht
> 
> Also was brauchbares kann man mal dazu missbrauchen, Aber will nicht das dropshotten mit z.B. einer Gufirute testen
> 
> ...



Da hast du zwar recht aber manchmal sind die Unteschiede in den Ruten nicht so das mann nicht auch mal ne Karpfenrute zum Köfiangeln auf Hecht nehmen könnte und ich denke beim DS ist halt die Spitze das entscheidende und ich probiere es mit ner feinen Spinrute.
Natürlich gibt es Angelarten wo man mit der falschen Rute keinen Erfolg hat bzw. nicht mal annähernd ein Gefühl für Köder und Führung bekommt aber er hat noch so viel Zeit Erfahrungen zu sammeln und ich denke hier kann man viel lernen. Mach ich übrigen mit meinem alter immer noch.#6


----------



## Promachos (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo zusammen!

Bei zwei Fragen bräuchte ich eure Hilfe:

1) Hab in einer Angelzeitschrift (BLINKER 12/2006) gelesen, dass man zum DS vom Ufer aus den Haken nicht direkt aufs Vorfach binden soll, sondern an einem ca. 10cm Seitenarm.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Montage? Falls ihr es positiv seht: Mit welchem Knoten soll ich den Seitenarm an das Vorfach binden?

2) Soll der Haken im Köder verborgen sein oder soll er frei liegen? In meinem Gewässer ist nicht mit sehr vielen Hindernissen zu rechnen und der freiliegende Haken scheint mir bisstechnisch besser zu sein.

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## Stratos (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

1) Von diesem Seitenarm-Zeugs hab ich gelesen. Weiss nicht recht was ich davon halten soll. Hier bei uns ist das Hegenen-Fischen vom Ufer aus Verboten (in DE heissts glaubs Paternoster). Und genau das hast du, wenn du einen Seitenarm fährst. Ich denke das typische DS-Köderspiel kannst du damit vergessen....aber: Versuch macht kluch! Ich fische ohne vom UFER aus.

2)Diese Frag wurde im Thread schon x-mal diskutiert. Eigentlich einfach vorne durch den Kopf, ne Art Fahnen-Köderung...ist eine Vertrauensfrage. So spielt der Köder am besten.

Nach ein paar Fehlbissen zieh ich ihn den Köder meistens weiter auf.....und häufig bleiben die Fische dann hängen.....

Warst du denn noch nicht Tropfschiessen Promachos? Ich will endlich nen Erfahrungsbericht :g


----------



## Promachos (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo, Stratos, und erst mal herzlichen Dank!

Nein, ich war noch nicht los, denn ich will mich erst mal etwas kundig machen und dabei meine Erkältung richtig auskurieren. Sobald die Arbeit es dann zulässt, geh ich los und schreib auf jeden Fall, was sich so getan hat, auch wenn sich nichts getan hat. Versprochen!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Stratos (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Alles klar!

Aber mach keine Wissenschaft draus, ist wirklich nicht soo schwierig. Mein erste DS-Tour war bombenmässig....aber steht auch im Thread.

Ist eine flotte Sache, die Ami-Hegene....


----------



## theactor (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

kleines Kuriosum?!
Ich war am Sonntag im "Puff" und habe es auch dort mal mit DS (Made) versucht und siehe da: es klappt! 





Wobei ich allerdings auch sagen muss, dass ich später wieder auf "traditionelle" Angelei umgestiegen bin, weil die anderen doch deutlich mehr Fische hatten als ich...

|wavey:


----------



## Stratos (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

DS ist auch nicht gerade eine "klassische" Forellen-Technik....trotzdem Petri zur Puff-ReFo!

PS: Wenn schon Natur am DS, nimm doch Tauwürmer oder Dendros, und spiess sie in der Mitte auf. Bei Regenwetter auf Egli (barsch) ne super sache....


----------



## profifischer (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hat schon jemand mit 2 Lures hintereinader das DS-Rig gefischt?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Stratos (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nö, noch nicht dazu gekommen. Soll aber gut sein. Durchsuch mal den Thread nach "Doppeldrops"......


----------



## Big Man (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Stratos schrieb:


> 1) Von diesem Seitenarm-Zeugs hab ich gelesen. Weiss nicht recht was ich davon halten soll. Hier bei uns ist das Hegenen-Fischen vom Ufer aus Verboten (in DE heissts glaubs Paternoster). Und genau das hast du, wenn du einen Seitenarm fährst. Ich denke das typische DS-Köderspiel kannst du damit vergessen....aber: Versuch macht kluch! Ich fische ohne vom UFER aus.



Nicht alle Seitenarmmontagen sind meiner Meinung nach immer Paternoster. Das Uferangeln ist in Bayern nur mit der Hegene verboten 
Zitat:
 § 13 AVFiG 
Angelfischerei 
(1) 1 Die Handangel darf höchstens drei Angelhaken (Anbissstellen) haben, die beim Fang mit natürlichen oder künstlichen Ködern versehen sein müssen. 2 Abweichend von Satz 1 darf die Hegene bis zu fünf Angelhaken (Anbissstellen) haben; die Hegene ist eine Handangel, bei der von einem beschwerten Vorfach kurze Seitenarme (Springer) mit jeweils einer Anbissstelle abzweigen. 

(2) 1 Die Handangel muss ständig beaufsichtigt werden. 2 Das Werfen in Verbindung mit dem sofortigen Einziehen der Hegene ist untersagt.

Aber auch Hier streite man sich darüber

Wobei ich denke das es beim DS nur ein Haken ist dürfte nichts gegen ein Seitenarm sprechen, denn ich kenne nur die Definition Handangel mit einer Anbissstelle. Wo die ist ist meines Wissens nirgends definiert.

Ich habe jetzt neue Köder von Iron Glaw die im Bauch einen Schlitz haben. Da kannst du den Haken so einstechen, dass er oben herauskommt aber mit der Rückenkante abschließt. Beim Biss wird er vom Fischmaul herausgedrückt und kann fassen.


----------



## kulti007 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo,

meint ihr die berkley skeletor 2,75m wg: 4-20g (mit trigger griff) ist zum droppen auf zander geeignet. rolle wäre ne daiwa viento.

danke :q


----------



## kulti007 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

*schubs* :m na los sacht schon wat |rolleyes


----------



## Stratos (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mit Baitcaster droppen? Na ja.....hast du keine Spinnrute?


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Stratos schrieb:


> Mit Baitcaster droppen? Na ja.....hast du keine Spinnrute?


 

wo ist denn da das problem??????

natürlich funzt das#6


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> meint ihr die berkley skeletor 2,75m wg: 4-20g (mit trigger griff) ist zum droppen auf zander geeignet. rolle wäre ne daiwa viento.
> 
> danke :q


 

270cm sind halt schon ne Marke wenn man nicht gerade auf Entfernung fischt, 
aber es wird gehen warum denn nicht, klaro wenn man vertikal Ds fischt ist ne kurze Rute besser|wavey:


----------



## kulti007 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Stratos schrieb:


> Mit Baitcaster droppen? Na ja.....hast du keine Spinnrute?



ja klar ... ich brauche ja nen grund mir ne neue angel zu kaufen :q und da ich noch nichts in der richtung habe


----------



## Stratos (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ha ha...hab ichs mir doch gedacht. 

Vom Boot aus oder Ufer?


----------



## kulti007 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Stratos schrieb:


> Ha ha...hab ichs mir doch gedacht.
> 
> Vom Boot aus oder Ufer?



vom ufer die lange und dann muß ich mir leider noch was kürzeres holen für die spundwände und so


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kann mir jemand mal den Unterschied erklaeren zwischen einem normalen Wirbel und diese Drop shot Wirbel? Wo ist der Unterschied?

Kann damit leider nichts anfangen. habe bis jetzt nur Drop shot mit normalen Wirbeln geangelt.


----------



## Stratos (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@kulti
http://www.boddenangler.de/berkley-skeletor-drop-shot-p-1712.html

Da bleibst du gleich bei Berkley. Und ich find sie einfach super schnuckelig.....

@bellyboat
Was meinst du damit? Die Schnur-Klemmen an den spez. DS-weights, oder wovon sprichst du?


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen ob man Plättchenhaken auch an eine Drop Shot Montage bekommt?
Wenn ja wie,also welcher Knoten ist dafür erforderlich?


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

svenno...
eher nicht, Ösen brauchste schon, es sei denn du machst nen Seitenarm draus,
dann wird der haken normal an ein Stück mono geknotet um ihn dann per Spingerknoten an der Hauptschnur zu befestigen


----------



## AltBierAngler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Seid ihr eig. schon weiter gekommen in sachen stahlvorfach und dropshot?...Ich werde am WE mal mit meiner montage aus 7x7 geflecht mit klemmhülsen und perlen losziehen....ich erstatte dann berich über erfolg/ misserfolg

gruß Christian


----------



## Big Man (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hier ist mal meine 7x7 Variante. Ist flexibler als mit Hardmono. Hier ist auch der DS Köder (12cm) den ich vor ein paar Seiten erwähnt habe. Man sieht genau wo der Haken lang läuft. Zum Testen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Ich habe die Dinger auch noch ne Nr. größer. Da sind sie aber nicht zum DS.

Das Bild mit dem Haken stammt aus diesem Fred ich habe halt nur noch ein Stück Schlauch über den Haken gezogen.


----------



## Mendener (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nabend,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Drop Shot Rute und über diese hier gestolpert : 
*Rozemeijer Dropshotrute Qualifier Drop Shot Short 185 (wird so in nem Shop verkauft)
*

Kennt die einer??? Wusste gar nicht das Rozemeijer ne Drop Shot Rute hat |kopfkrat ... oder wird die nur unter Drop Shot verkauft??? Falls die jemand hat wäre es super hier einige Bilder zu zeigen (Detail) ...

Gruß Mendener


----------



## Rossi1983 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p8187_JACKSON-STL-DS-Distance-3-00-m---8-45-g.html

Die habe ich mir gekauft. Leider ist sie noch nicht gekommen.
Denke wird aber ab dem 27. bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## basarprinz (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Leute,

bin seit längerer zeit begeisterter Angler ( Grund auf Zander & Aal ) und wollte nun mal etwas neues probieren. Man liest so viel über dieses Drop shot Angeln aber ich kenne niemanden der davon Ahnung hat. Soweit ich weiß benutz man als Vorfach Fluorocarbon. Wie lang macht man dieses Vorfach und wie wird es mit der Haubtschnur, welches sicher Monoful ist, verbunden ( mit Wirbel oder mittels irgend einen Knoten )
wäre supi wenn mir mal jemand ein Paar Tips geben könnte.
gruß Mario


----------



## hotte50 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



basarprinz schrieb:


> ,
> wäre supi wenn mir mal jemand ein Paar Tips geben könnte.
> gruß Mario



wenn Du dir die Mühe machen würdest, diesen Thread ab Seite 1 zu lesen......

.....wären alle deine Fragen beantwortet


----------



## basarprinz (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Hotte,
bin erst seit 2 Tagen hier vertretten und hab mir ein Teil wenn aber auch noch nicht alles durch gelesen.
Angelst du ebenfalls mit Drop Shot ?


----------



## theactor (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

es lohnt sich tatsächlich, das Thema mal "durchzuackern"  - da findest Du viele, viele Antworten.
Auf die Schnelle >hier
und >hier. #h

#h


----------



## ZanderKalle (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Big Man schrieb:


> hier ist mal meine 7x7 Variante. Ist flexibler als mit Hardmono. Hier ist auch der DS Köder (12cm) den ich vor ein paar Seiten erwähnt habe. Man sieht genau wo der Haken lang läuft. Zum Testen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Ich habe die Dinger auch noch ne Nr. größer. Da sind sie aber nicht zum DS.
> 
> Das Bild mit dem Haken stammt aus diesem Fred ich habe halt nur noch ein Stück Schlauch über den Haken gezogen.



Drop Shot mit Stahlvorfach!?
Warum?
Flourcabon tut es auch und ist Stahl nicht zu auffällig bei uns würdest du mit Stahl gar nichts fangen weil das wasser viel zu klar ist und grade beim Dropshotten hat der Fisch ja noch mehr Zeit sich die Gummis anzuschauen!!!

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


----------



## Elmelone (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HA ich hab jetzt innerhalb von 3 1/2 Stunden diesen doch sehr informativen Thread durchgelesen und kann mich jetzt, obwohl ich noch nie die DS-Methode gefischt habe geschweige denn eine Montage zusammengebaut habe als DS-Profi bezeichnen!!!:q


mfG Elmelone


----------



## cassn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hat jemand vielleicht nen Link zu Dropshot Videos? Wollte gerne mal genauer sehen wie man diese Montage richtig führt! Hab jetzt 2 mal Erfolglos dies versucht.


----------



## Elmelone (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

So hab mir jetzt auch ne kleine Ausrüstung gekauft und werd die morgen mal testen.

Hoffe mal da geht nen schöner Dickbarsch dran 


Elmelone


----------



## kulti007 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



cassn schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht nen Link zu Dropshot Videos? Wollte gerne mal genauer sehen wie man diese Montage richtig führt! Hab jetzt 2 mal Erfolglos dies versucht.




seite 34 post 506 #6


----------



## Mendener (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



cassn schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht nen Link zu Dropshot Videos? Wollte gerne mal genauer sehen wie man diese Montage richtig führt! Hab jetzt 2 mal Erfolglos dies versucht.




Schau mal hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2AyCZNKacQ&feature=related


----------



## cassn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ja die kenne ich schon. Meinte eher so richtige wo man die Rute sieht wie die geführt wird. Oder wenn ein Biss kommt.
Trotzdem Danke...


----------



## cassn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Mendener: das Video kannte ich auch schon, Danke!

Vielleicht etwas deutsches? 
Na jedenfalls scheinen die den Köder anders zu führen als ich es bisher getan habe.


----------



## Ghanja (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Drop Shot mit Stahlvorfach!?
> Warum?
> Flourcabon tut es auch und ist Stahl nicht zu auffällig bei uns würdest du mit Stahl gar nichts fangen weil das wasser viel zu klar ist und grade beim Dropshotten hat der Fisch ja noch mehr Zeit sich die Gummis anzuschauen!!!
> 
> Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


FC mag ja seine Daseinsberechtigung haben aber es soll auch Gewässer geben wo der eine oder andere Hecht herum schwimmt. Hier macht das 7x7 also schon Sinn ... :g


----------



## bagsta343 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ mendener

hi mendener
hast du dir im laden mal die drop-shot ruten angesehen???
denke das du da so einige gute alternativen zur rozem. drop-shot finden solltest...

sascha - bernd  u geza schwören auf die P&M drop-shot u jig ruten...
schöne teile und gute preis leistung
allerdings auch nicht ganz mein fall...

was soll die rute vom meister rozem. denn kosten???
kenne sie nicht...
grüsse der bagsta


----------



## Mendener (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ bagsta343

Hi,

war vor einiger Zeit bei denen und Bernd hat mir die Fox, Skeletor und die P&M gezeigt. Also ich finde die P&M schon ziemlich cool, aber meine Kasse zur Zeit nicht  ... mal sehen ...

Schau mal:

In 255 cm:

http://www.fishing-dreams.de/product_info.php?products_id=2232&cPath=194_210

In 185 cm:

http://www.germantackle.de/Dropshot...Drop-Shot-Short-185-185-cm-3-20-gr::1691.html


Gruß Mendener


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo leutz,

is schon ein interresanter Thread ich ab das DS angeln auch shcon ausprobiert und bin uach dsehr zufrieden damit nun wahr ich ma wie beim Händler meines Vertrauens und hab dort Dropshotbleie gefunden, vorher hab ich  ne normale birne benuntzt, da hab ich mir ma gleich eins mitgenommen und zuhause dann gerätzelt wie mer die dinger, die ja flexibel auf der schnur verstellbar sein sollen ???( laut fisch und fang dvd Barschspezial), nun auf der schnur befestigt ??

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

das wird hier ganz gut erklärt alles; weiter unten siehst Du auch ein größeres Bild dazu. |wavey:


----------



## zandertex (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Bagsta343,eine top Drop Shot Rute wenn du vom Ufer aus fischen möchtest ist die, Pezon&Michel Invitation Tirette 320.Wg.-20g feines Teil.Ob der Bernd die hat kann ich nicht sagen,aber der Hifish in Siegburg hat sie für kleines Geld.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Mendener (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Morgen,

@ zandertex & bagsta343

Also in Bonn gibt es die Pezon&Michel Invitation Tirette 320.Wg.-20g nicht. Hab die gestern auch in Siegburg in der Hand gehabt ... aber mir gefällt die gar nicht. Mir ist die Rute (für meine Zwecke: Hafen, Boot) zu lang, der Blank zu dick. Macht keinen guten Eindruck. Dafür das Drop Shot eher eine feiner Angelart ist würde ich mir diese Rute nicht zulegen ... aber schau sie dir ruhig mal an ... hat ja jeder ne eigene Meinung. Wir können ja beim Stammtisch schön über Drop Shot schnacken :vik:


----------



## stechapfel (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

|kopfkrat
Ich denke man muss auch nicht jedem Trend der Industrie verfallen, was ich so gehört habe, brauch man nicht unbedingt fürs DS ne extra Rute, ne relativ weiche Spitze und ab gehts...#6

Leute, lasst euch nicht so beeinflussen, vertraut in das Gerät was ihr im Keller habt. Da findet sich bestimmt was passendes...


----------



## theactor (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

ich nutze zum DS-Fischen meine Vertikalruten, die eher "brettig" ausfallen; und das funktioniert - wider die Theorie - sehr gut... 

|wavey:


----------



## stechapfel (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ich nutze zum DS-Fischen meine Vertikalruten, die eher "brettig" ausfallen; und das funktioniert - wider die Theorie - sehr gut...
> 
> |wavey:



...sehr zum Leidwesen der Hersteller!:q


----------



## camilos (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



> vertraut in das Gerät was ihr im Keller habt


 


> ich nutze zum DS-Fischen meine Vertikalruten


 
Ich als selbst bekennender Tacklefetischist muss ich Euch absolut Recht geben.... da wird so viel über DS geredet, so viel Werbung dafür gemacht und im gleichen Atemzug werden spezielle DS-Köder, DS-Ruten, DS-Haken, DS-Schnur (vielleicht demnächst DS-Rollen? ).

Welch ein Quatsch!!! DS ist eine "neue" Angeltechnik, die mit herkömmlichen Gerät sehr gut betrieben werden kann! Was braucht man? Eine sensible leichte Rute (mittelleicht tut es auch) - Länge ist eine Präferenzsache - und das woar's. Ich mache es mit meiner alten Skeletor 240 cm und kann keinen großen Unterschied zu der Benutzung einer edlen Shimano Crucial Drop Shot in Länge 210 cm (die ich ebenfalls besitze), weder zum positiven noch zum negativen.

Haken? Nicht einmal die tollen "neuen" Offset Haken oder gar die neuartigen DS Standout braucht man, ganz stink normale Haken tun es auch, Barschhaken (10er Packung für €1) oder was immer für welche in größe 4 oder 6. Wer einen Palomar binden kann, wird auch damit dropsotten können. Köder? Egal was, kleine Gummifische, Gulpwürmer, ganz egal was für Gummizeug, das wird für die Angeltechnik genügen. Einfach durch die Nase aufziehen und fertig ist es.

Wichtig ist es, dass man die Technik gut anwendet (das merkt man, wenn die Fische beissen ...)

Ich bin wahrlich kein DS-Experte, ich habe aber die Technik von einem solchen gezeigt bekommen, es ist toll, wie einfach und effektiv, er diese Technik anwendet, mit einfachstem Gerät und Ködern.

Also bitte nicht in Kaufrausch verfallen, probiert es erstmals aus, wenn es Euch gefällt, dann könnte Ihr noch richtig viel Kohle ausgeben.... wenn Ihr wollt... musst Ihr aber wirklich nicht... dann gebt die Kohle lieber für Gute Wobbler aus... 

Meine bescheidene Meinung...

Grüße


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hy Boardies,

@ theactor der Link is gut erklärt, hab es gerade ma am Schreibtisch mit nem 8gramm Ds-Blei probier und ner 0,25 Schnur aber irgednwie rutsch das Blei das los aif der Schnur rum und hält nicht fest!!
Was mache ich falsch oder funzt diese Theorie net ??

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## theactor (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

hat das Blei denn so eine Öse wie auf dem Bild abgelichtet?
Wenn es nicht hält, musst Du die Öse oben mit einer Zange vorsichtig zusammendrücken bis die Schnur vernünftig "greift". 

#h



			
				stechapfel schrieb:
			
		

> ...sehr zum Leidwesen der Hersteller!



:q #6


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jop danke theactor die Öse hat es hatte auch schon die Idee es zusammenzudrücken werd es ma tuhen wenn es funktioniert shreib cih moch mal. 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ theactor der Tip hat funktioniert, jetzt funktionieren die Bleie wie sie sollen!!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## cassn (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@camilos: dann erkläre mal bitte die Technik wie der Spezi sie dir vorgeführt hat.


----------



## camilos (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



> @camilos: dann erkläre mal bitte die Technik wie der Spezi sie dir vorgeführt hat


 
Vorführungsmethode: Montage rein ins Wasser, in der Nähe von Unterwasserdschungel, wackel, wackel, Anhieb, Schwarzbarsch drillen, wieder rein damit...eigentlich ganz einfach 

Da gibt es über 40 Seiten übers Thema, bereits auf der ersten Seite findet man ganz gute Infos. 

Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, alles zu lesen und mein Posting dient nicht dazu zu behaupten, dass ich die Technik perfekt beherrsche, sondern, dass man nicht in Gerätekaufrausch verfallen sollte, damit es mit der Technik besser klappt.

Die beste Technik ist, diejenige die fängt, manchmal kommt man mit schwereren Bleien zu Recht, manchmal klappt es besser mit leichteren, manchmal wollen die Fische viel Bewegung, manchmal ehe weniger.

Bei der "Führung" sollte man drauf achten, dass man das Blei nicht oft vom Boden hebt. Nur, wenn es an einer Stelle nichts beisst, dann Blei bewegen und weiter... und entscheidend bei der Methode ist es, an der richtigen Stelle zu sein, denn viel Wasser kann man damit nicht absuchen, eigentlich was Dir jedes Kind sagen könnte.

Wichtig ist es viele Sachen auszuprobieren, irgendwann findet man die beste Methode für sich selbst, sie kann sehr unterschiedlich sein zu der Methode eines anderen.

Hier ein schönes Video:

http://www.imakatsu.co.jp/movie/060607_1152366003.asx

Nix für Ungut.

Grüße


----------



## Upi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin @ All
Ich hab es mir angetan und die ganzen 663 Seiten durchstöbert, ich muß schon sagen echt Informativ und mir sind dabei ein paar Sachen aufgefallen die ich noch nicht genau weiss.
Ich Angel mit Hardmono in 20lbs 9Kg als Vorfach, scheint wohl zu dick zu sein, aber mein Händler meint er würde noch stärkere nehmen.   Was sagt Ihr???      Weiter geht es mit der Verbindung Vorfach Hauptschnur, da ich mit geflochten Spider Wire 0.14 oder Fireline Crystal fische wo ich bis jetzt immer mit Wirbel und Knotless Schnurverbinder an der Hauptschnur mein Vorfach mit Schlaufe einhänge. Soll ich die Verbindung doch besser direkt an der Hauptschnur machen??? Dann muß ich die Verbindung aber jedes mal abschneiden wenn ich meine Köder wechseln will da ich mir mehrere Vorfächer fertig gemacht hab und zu Weihnachten eine schöne Tasche zum aufbewahren von fertigen Vorfächern bekommen hab.
Als Rute benutze ich eine Jackson Distanz 3.00m 8-45 Wg und eine Abu Garcia Stealth 2000
Ich betreibe das DS fischen auch erst seit 1,5 Monaten und hatte noch keinen Erfolg, da ich bis jetzt nur in unsren Baggersee gefischt hab und das Blei wohl zu dich am Köder war da ich auch sehr weite Würfe gemacht hab und die Köderführung noch nicht die richtige war werde ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch weitere tolle Tipps
Es Grüßt der Upi


----------



## cassn (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke camilos!
So in etwa habe ich es auch gemacht. Jedoch bekomm ich nicht sone schnellen Bisse wie in dem Video, schon unverschämt das Ganze;-)
Das Einzige was mir aufgefallen ist,ist, das bei meinem Blei welches ich bis her genutzt habe(10g) und trotz Winkelpickerspitze ich manchmal den Kontakt nicht spüre. Muß hier wohl mal schwerere probieren.


----------



## camilos (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



> So in etwa habe ich es auch gemacht. Jedoch bekomm ich nicht sone schnellen Bisse wie in dem Video, schon unverschämt das Ganze;-)


 
Location, location, location... Die auf dem Video sind japanischen Profis, die verdienen fast so viel wie unsere Fussballer mit Angeln und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie ihre Gewässer recht gut kennen . Zeigen tun sie nur, wenn sie fangen, die vielen Stunden, in dem sie sich so ein Gewässer erarbeiten, wird nicht gezeigt, gut so, sonst hätten wir auch hier Profiblinker verhältnisse |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



> Das Einzige was mir aufgefallen ist,ist, das bei meinem Blei welches ich bis her genutzt habe(10g) und trotz Winkelpickerspitze ich manchmal den Kontakt nicht spüre. Muß hier wohl mal schwerere probieren.


 
Ja probiere es schwerer. Ich kenne keine Winkelpicker, weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, genau was das ist, aber wichtig ist, dass die Rute sensibel ist. Ich bevorzuge schwerere Bleie, bin aber relativ allein in meinen Präferenzen. Viele fischen lieber mit Poppelbleien  von 7 gr oder so, das ist für mich notorischen Grobmotoriker viel zu wenig. 14 gr ist für mich ideal. Ich bekomme auch nicht viel mehr Fehlbisse dadurch, andere Kollegen aber schon... wie gesagt, jeder muss selber herausfinden, wie es ihm besser gefällt.

Grüße


----------



## majo0o (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Frohes Neues zusammen!
Ich will auch mit dem Dropshotten beginnen.
Will mir dazu erstmal eine Minimalausrüstung anschaffen.

Mir steht kein Boot zur Verfügung..

Größtes Problem:
Kann ich eine meiner vorhandenen Ruten "missbrauchen" ?
Eigentlich kommen nur 2 in Frage:
1. Eine neue Steckrute: RC Feeder (Heavy), 3,60m
2. Eine alte Telerute: WG: 20-60g, 3,00m

Beide sind mit 0,22 Mono bespult. Reicht das? Brauch ich noch ein Vorfach?

Dann brauche ich natürlich noch Bleie und Haken.
Gummis dürften eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Wollte mir eine Auswahl bei AS-Tackle zulegen.
Größe 3"-4" OK für Barsch und Zander?

Danke für eure Infos!


----------



## Upi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin!
Ich möchte nochmal vorsichtig anfragen, da ich noch keine Antworten aus meinem Beitrag 664 bekommen habe. Wenn es keine Mühe macht, rollt einfach 4 Felder Hoch.
Wegen Vorfach soll ich FC nehmen und direkt an der Hauptschnur verbinden und welche stärke?


----------



## holle (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Upi schrieb:


> Moin @ All
> Ich hab es mir angetan und die ganzen 663 Seiten durchstöbert, ich muß schon sagen echt Informativ und mir sind dabei ein paar Sachen aufgefallen die ich noch nicht genau weiss.
> Ich Angel mit Hardmono in 20lbs 9Kg als Vorfach, scheint wohl zu dick zu sein, aber mein Händler meint er würde noch stärkere nehmen.   Was sagt Ihr???
> *wenn du auf hecht dropshotten willst ist das vielleicht ok, aber auf barsch mit ner 9 kilo-hardmono ist recht heftig. ich steh eh mit hardmono auf kriegsfuss weil sie mich schon ein paar schöne fische (und köder) gekostet hat. die hechte haben die hardmono einfach durchgebissen... daher verwende ich keine hardmono mehr.*   Weiter geht es mit der Verbindung Vorfach Hauptschnur, da ich mit geflochten Spider Wire 0.14 oder Fireline Crystal fische wo ich bis jetzt immer mit Wirbel und Knotless Schnurverbinder an der Hauptschnur mein Vorfach mit Schlaufe einhänge. Soll ich die Verbindung doch besser direkt an der Hauptschnur machen??? Dann muß ich die Verbindung aber jedes mal abschneiden wenn ich meine Köder wechseln will da ich mir mehrere Vorfächer fertig gemacht hab und zu Weihnachten eine schöne Tasche zum aufbewahren von fertigen Vorfächern bekommen hab.
> ...



hoffe konnte etwas helfen


----------



## drehteufel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo DSer, 
habe mir neulich eine Skeletor 2,4m, WG 4-24g zugelegt, eigentlich zum leichten Spinnangeln. Konnte sie leider bis jetzt noch nicht einsetzen.
Geht die auch fürs DSen, oder ist sie dafür zu hart? Sollte es dann doch lieber etwas a la P&M Specialist oder Rozemeijer Qualifier Drop Shot sein? Was meint ihr? Kennt/fischt jemand die Ruten? 
Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Justhon (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo zusammen.

Da DropShot eine interessante Methode ist, hab ich mal etwas drüber nachgedacht und mir ist eingefallen, dass wir noch eine alte ABU Rute&Kapselrolle im Keller stehen haben...

Die Rute ist 1,80m lang und hat ein WG von 10-30g, auf die Kapselrolle gehen so ~100m 0,25er Monofile.

Meint ihr, damit könnte ich theoretisch mit Twistern o.ä. kleineren Ködern mal das Dropshotten austesten?

Könnte es nicht vorteilhaft sein, dass die Rolle ja praktisch wie eine kleine Multi/Baitcasterrolle angebracht ist?

MfG Justus


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Justhon schrieb:


> Die Rute ist 1,80m lang und hat ein WG von 10-30g, auf die Kapselrolle gehen so ~100m 0,25er Monofile.
> 
> Könnte es nicht vorteilhaft sein, dass die Rolle ja praktisch wie eine kleine Multi/Baitcasterrolle angebracht ist?
> 
> MfG Justus



Logisch könnte das funzen. Aber normalerweise werden die Kapselrollen genauso wie Stationäre benutzt. (Unter der Rute !)
Kannst ja mal ein Foto machen. Ich hatte auch mal so ne Teile |wavey:


----------



## Mendener (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ Justhon & drehteufel

Probiert es doch einfach aus!!! Ihr müsst doch selber merken wie die Bisse kommen und eure Rute (und ihr) den Biss erkennen und die Rute eure Reaktion übersetzt ... gerade wenn man die Methode nur probieren will, rate ich davon ab eine spezielle Rute zu kaufen. 



@ Justhon

Ich halte die Rolle für "relativ unwichtig", da du ja nicht ständig den Köder durch das Wasser ziehst. Sie sollte sich im Drill natürlich richtig verhalten und von der Größe zur Rute passen.


----------



## schakal1182 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hast du es denn schon in Niehl getestet, Frank?


----------



## Mendener (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ne, nur bei mir im Vereinsgewässer ... bin nächsten Samstag (den ganzen Tag) soweit das Wetter gut ist im Hafen :m


----------



## Justhon (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Mendener schrieb:


> Ne, nur bei mir im Vereinsgewässer ... bin nächsten Samstag (den ganzen Tag) soweit das Wetter gut ist im Hafen :m




Wärst mal besser gestern gekommen|supergri

Ich mach mal irgendwann ein Bild von der Rolle, aber die Rute hat eine Art Triggergriff und die Rolle sitzt oben drauf.
Ähnlich wie eine Multirolle halt...

MfG Justus


----------



## Mendener (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Justhon schrieb:


> Wärst mal besser gestern gekommen|supergri




Pfui :q ... du Ferkel :q

Ja, hab die Bilder gesehen ... wäre auch lieber am Rhein gewesen anstatt bei dem Umzug. Aber was soll´s, irgendwann werde ich auch nochmal umziehen und dann brauche ich auch Hilfe. Aber nächsten Samstag wird den ganzen Tag geDSt :m


----------



## Justhon (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Was mir grad einfällt:

Ich wollte mir vielleicht morgen mal so'n Probevrofach binden, den Knoten kenn ich schon.

Es gibt ja diese speziellen Dropshothaken, aber brauch ich die wirklich?


Es reicht doch wenn ich den Haken nur durch den Köder steche und ihn nicht aufziehe, so hab ichs jedenfalls gelesen.

Dann brauch ich doch nicht noch extra Geld ausgeben, und kann normale Haken verwenden?
Ich hab welche in Größe 1, das müsste doch passen...oder?

Achja, eine Frage hab ich noch:

Ist der direkte Köderkontakt beim DSen auch so wichtig wie beim Gufieren, oder reicht es wenn ich Monofile Schnur nehme?
Merkt man die Bisse damit auch noch?

MfG Justus


----------



## profifischer (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ja, du kannst ganz normale Haken verwende, aber bei den DS-Haken von Illex schweben die Crosstails und mit anderen sinken sie.
mfg Manuel


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hola  Leute,
ich erklär mal eben meine Montage zum DS, mit der ich gute Erfolge machen konnte.
Als Rute benutz ich sowohl beim vertikalen als auch beim diagonalen DS auf Distanz eine wahnsinnig weiche 3m Rute mit 5-30g (Zebco Ultra Spezialist 10 Jahre alt, Aktion wie ne Fliegenrute) dazu ne einfache passende Spinnrolle (ne Quick auch Altbestand in ner 25er Größe).
Hauptschnur ist eine gefl zoom7 in 0,06 denn mit Mono wars bei einer so weichen Rute ummöglich auf Distanz nen Anhieb durchzubringen.
Mein Vorfach bin ich meist mit transparenter Mono in 018-025. Dazu befstige ich mit dem Palomarknoten einen nomalen  dünndrähtigen Karpfenhaken mit Öhr (ja nach Zielfisch in Größe 6-1/0) in der Mitte des Vorfachs. Wenn ich jetzt weiß in welcher Richtung mein Haken absteht, verbinde ich es durch einen Blutknoten mit der Hauptschnur.
Ans untere Ende klemm ich zuletzt beim vertikalen DS eine Schrotbleikette aus 3-5g schweren Kugeln im Abstand von jeweils ca 2cm. diese rollen sich dann beim wackeln, zupfen heben/senken schön am Grund ab. Bei nem Hänger ziehts diese einfach runter.
Beim diagonalen DS kommt ans Ende meiner Leine ein Birnenblei, der Haken/Köder befindet sich ca 1,2m über dem Blei und auf halber Strecke klemm ich ein Bleischrot mit rund 3g drauf. Dadurch kann ich dann ohne das Hauptblei zu bewegen den Köder draußen wackeln lassen indem ich Hauptschnur durch leichte Rutenbewegungen spann und entspann......


Viel Erfolg damit!

Gruß Gufipanscher


----------



## schakal1182 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also hast du ein ca. 3m langes Vorfach beim diagonalen Angeln und knüpfst den Haken mittig an und entscheidest dann wie rum die das Vorfach montierst? Sehr geschickt, denn bei meinen ersten Palomar-Haken-Anknotversuchen zu Hause hatte ich nicht einen der verkehrt herum abstand, am Wasser allerdings habe ich 5 Versuche gebraucht um den Haken richtig herum zu montieren...

Wie hoch hältst du denn dann die Rute? So um die 45°?


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Genau, die Rute halte ich in 45-60° und an der Rutenspitze bei Dunkelheit ein Knicklicht. Bei dieser Angelmethode fisch ich im Vergleich zum Gufieren nicht über das Gespür sondern über die Rutenspitze. Der Zander spürt beim Einsaugen die weiche Rute kaum und ich kann nur sehr wenig druck in der Rute feststellen. Geb dann leicht nach und setz den Anhieb.

Zum Haken: dass der Köder ein schönes Spiel hat häng ich die Gufi oder Worms nur per Lippenköderung an. Der Räuber wurschtelt sich den Köder eh voll rein. Bei dieser Anköderung ist der Schenkel eines Offsethakens eh zu lang und der Köder sieht meiner Meinung zu unnatürlich aus.


----------



## Stratos (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo DSer,
> habe mir neulich eine Skeletor 2,4m, WG 4-24g zugelegt, eigentlich zum leichten Spinnangeln. Konnte sie leider bis jetzt noch nicht einsetzen.
> Geht die auch fürs DSen, oder ist sie dafür zu hart? Sollte es dann doch lieber etwas a la P&M Specialist oder Rozemeijer Qualifier Drop Shot sein? Was meint ihr? Kennt/fischt jemand die Ruten?
> Gruß drehteufel


 
Was soll an einer Skeli den bitteschön "hart" sein? |kopfkrat Der Griff?! :q

Nee im ernst, geht gut mit der Skeli....geile Rute by the way, hab ich auch :q


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich muss von vornherein sagen, dass ich es mit einer steiferen Spitze noch nicht probiert hab. Aber ich versuch mich oft in den Fisch zu versetzen. Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass der Zander oder was auch immer seine Beute einsaugt, dann empfindet er wohl dabei keinen Widerstand. Hab ich jetzt eine Rute die wenig nachgibt, gleitet der Köder nicht so ohne weiteres in sein Maul. Dadurch wird vielleicht ein misstrauischer Fisch vom Nachsetzen abgehalten. Noch dazu, dass der Köder beim DS vom Räuber über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachtet wird und nicht wie bei anderen Kunstködern teils aus Reflex attakiert wird.
Ist meine Theorie und wenn die aufgeht hab ich Vertrauen in meine Technik. Wenn das fehlt fühl ich mich beim Angeln nicht wohl......


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mal was anderes, hat eigentlich schon wer Erfahrungen mit Köfis am DS gemacht?


----------



## Gorcky (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat eigentlich schon wer Erfahrungen mit Köfis am DS gemacht?


 
Das würd mich auch mal interessieren. Müsste doch bestimmt abgehen....|rolleyes


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi #h

gab es letztens einen Bericht im Blinker o. Raubfisch |kopfkrat soll besonders in der kalten Jaheszeit gut gehen. Haben allerdings gezielt auf Barsch mit sehr kleinen Köfis gefischt ca. um die 5cm, teilweise an einem kurzen Seitenarm.


----------



## drehteufel (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ Statos: danke, bin ja wirklich mal gespannt.

@all: Hat jemand noch eine günstige Bezugsquelle für die "alte" Skeletor in 2,1m, WG 2-12g? Beim Ger....er scheint sie aus zu sein. Hätte wohl schneller sein müssen. :c


----------



## gufipanscher (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@drehteufel,
beim Ger...er isses was Auslaufmodelle angeht oft gut anzurufen oder einfach vorbeischauen. Die haben im Lager so einiges...
Der is bei mir um die Ecke kann ja mal gucken.


----------



## Fischnix (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich war letzte Woche, beim Ge......r, da waren noch welche am Start! Viel Glück


----------



## drehteufel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Die für 69,90 Euro sind leider ausverkauft, schade. 
Hätte ich doch lieber vor Weihnachten zugeschlagen, als ich mir die 2,40m-Variante geordert habe. 
Habt ihr noch ähnlich günstige Bezugsquellen oder überhaupt noch Bezugsquellen für den Stock?


----------



## Stratos (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Du Sorry, aber laut I-Net-Lieferauskunft haben die noch 70L-skelis....hast du angerufen?!


----------



## drehteufel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ja, habe ich heute Morgen getan. Ist ausverkauft und nun stehe ich da und bin so schlau als wie zuvor...:g
Es muss sie doch noch irgendwo geben, und das möglichst günstig, da es ein Auslaufmodell ist.
Noch irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## mipo (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

*push*


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der DAM Calyber Dropshot in 213cm gemacht (7-21g Wg)? 

Wäre eigentlich auch eine Minispin-Telerute eine Option (habe die Balzer Diabolo III Minispin 195cm/Wg 8-45, die relativ weich ist).


----------



## mipo (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der DAM Calyber Dropshot in 213cm gemacht (7-21g Wg)?
> 
> Wäre eigentlich auch eine Minispin-Telerute eine Option (habe die Balzer Diabolo III Minispin 195cm/Wg 8-45, die relativ weich ist).


 
Die würde ich als Vertikalruten nutzen, denn ich bevorzuge zum DS-Angeln 2,70-3,00 m.


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

panscher die Balzer funzt sehr gut auf Zander,


----------



## schakal1182 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich verstehe gar nicht wie man mit so einer leichten Forellenrute auf Zanderjagd gehen kann?

Ich weiß ja, dass sich das Wurfgewicht der Rute nach dem Ködergewicht richtet, aber wenn ich dauernd lese, dass man weiche Ruten verwenden soll kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass man mit einer Forellenrute genug Druck aufbauen kann um einen Zander auszudrillen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht wie man mit so einer leichten Forellenrute auf Zanderjagd gehen kann?
> 
> Ich weiß ja, dass sich das Wurfgewicht der Rute nach dem Ködergewicht richtet, aber wenn ich dauernd lese, dass man weiche Ruten verwenden soll kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass man mit einer Forellenrute genug Druck aufbauen kann um einen Zander auszudrillen.


 
Ein paar Beispiele: Mit oben genannter Balzer, die ich mir eigentlich als Rucksackforellenausweichrute für's Fliegenfischen besorgt habe, habe ich bereits 70er Hechte gedrillt. Meine 8-jährige Tochter hat eine quicklebendige 50er Forelle mit einer 1-5g Spinnrute gefangen, .... es braucht in der Regel keine dicken Prügel für größere Fische. 

Aber selbst die klassischen Zanderruten sind ja selten mit mehr als 30-40g Wg ausgestattet.


----------



## Rossi1983 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der DAM Calyber Dropshot in 213cm gemacht (7-21g Wg)?
> 
> Wäre eigentlich auch eine Minispin-Telerute eine Option (habe die Balzer Diabolo III Minispin 195cm/Wg 8-45, die relativ weich ist).



http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p8187_JACKSON-STL-DS-Distance-3-00-m---8-45-g.html

Die habe ich mir geholt. Leider noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt sie zu testen, allerdings ist das Ding sowas von superleicht gebaut und die Verarbeitung ist auch sehr schön.
Wenn die Seen bei uns mal wieder auf sind und ich das Teil getestet habe kann ich dir gerne sagen wie das Ding ist...


----------



## schakal1182 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich glaube nur, dass eine Rute auf den Fisch ausgelegt sein sollte.
Klar kann man mit einer UL-Rute Hechte ausdrillen (siehe Thomas' Bericht über seinen Welsfang) aber gedacht ist die Rute dazu nicht.
Und von der Tendez des ganz feinen fischens halte ich nicht viel. Nur damit man mehr spass beim Drill hat, dieser längert dauert und das Material an seine Grenze kommt (und diese schlimmstenfalls überschreitet) ist es doch ein Hohes Risiko.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich glaube nur, dass eine Rute auf den Fisch ausgelegt sein sollte.
> Klar kann man mit einer UL-Rute Hechte ausdrillen (siehe Thomas' Bericht über seinen Welsfang) aber gedacht ist die Rute dazu nicht.
> Und von der Tendez des ganz feinen fischens halte ich nicht viel. Nur damit man mehr spass beim Drill hat, dieser längert dauert und das Material an seine Grenze kommt (und diese schlimmstenfalls überschreitet) ist es doch ein Hohes Risiko.


 
Vergebliche Sorgen. Der Drill der beiden oben erwähnten Fische hat jeweils unter zwei Minuten gedauert. Über leichte Ruten brauchst Du Dir in der Beziehung keinen Kopf zu machen, höchsten um allzu dünne Schnüre.


----------



## schakal1182 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich umdenken...
Ich bin stark durch solche Bezeichnungen wie "Forellenrute" oder "Hechtrute" geprägt.
Lobenswert wäre ein einheitliches System zur Klassifizierung von Ruten bzgl. WG, Aktion, Schnelligkeit,...

Ich muss allerdings auch zugeben, dass ich meinen einen Test bzgl. DropShot&Zander auch mit meiner 3m (5-25g) Forellerute gemacht habe. Empfohlen hätte ich das allerdings nicht. Vielleicht hätte ich das wenn wüsste wie sich die Rute verhält wenn da ein kapitaler einsteigt...

Die Schnur ist allerdings der Hauptfaktor, richtig. Die habe ich auch Zielfischgerecht gewählt.


----------



## Caftain (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo da draußen,

ich mache gerade meine erste Gehversuche mit Drop shot Montagen vom Boot aus!

ich hätte folgende Fragen:

-wie befestige ich am besten das Klemmblei (auf dünner Fluorocarbon 0,25), da das Blei nicht richtig auf der Schnur hält? 
Ich habe zur Sicherung hinter die Klemmfeder einen Knoten gemacht. Aber richtig befriedigend halte ich die Lösung auch nicht, da die stufenlose Höhenverstellung darunter leidet. 
Vielleicht wären mehrere Windungen durch die Klemmung angebracht. Oder gibt es dafür andere Hilfsmittel oder Tricks (Stopper, etc.)?

-das freie Ende Schnur unterhalb des Bleies "hängt" einfach lose rum! Ist das richtig? 


Mfg
caftain


----------



## Upi (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin Caftain!
Mit dem Stopper geht das sicher aber du kannst auch das Öhr etwas mit einer Zange zusammen drücken das stand hier auch schon mal irgendwo und vielleich ein kleines Bleischrot. Mit dem Knoten finde ich nicht so prall da das Blei beim Hänger ja nicht vom Vorfach rutschen kann und das Ende kannst du ruhig hängen lassen ich denk mal bis 50cm macht das nichts.


----------



## Mendener (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin,

also ich biege die Öse immer mit der Zange etwas zusammen ... dann hält das besser. Nur Vorsicht wenn du dein Blei verstellst, da an der Stelle das FC Vorfach schnell reisst. Also wieder vorsichtig die Öse aufbiegen und gut ist.

Ja das Ende hängt frei runter wenn du das Blei verstellst

MfG


----------



## irish pike (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

#6so ich hab mich durchgelesen,und an alle poster in diesem beitrag ein dickes daaaaanke.#6#6
Morgen früh gets los, die erste sitzung in diesem jahr.
eisangeln auf dem öschinensee (berner oberland ) ist angesagt.
auch das erste mal für mich das ich meine (angel)rute in ein loch lasse|jump:
ich werde es mit gummi und naturköder versuchen.
hab noch 2 bilder gemacht

mal schouen ob sich ein seesaibling oder eine kanadische
zum abendessen einladen lässt.
petri vom eidgenossen


----------



## Caftain (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo noch mal,

an Upi und Mendener noch mal ein "Danke" für die Tips!

Mfg
caftain


----------



## snoopy821 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo kollegen
hab mich jetzt durch den ganzen thread geackert. da steht ne ganze menge drin für mich als neuling des drop-shot! weil die meisten fragen ja schon mehrere male gestellt wurden, hab ich's einfach mal gleich am wasser ausprobiert. und bin zu der erkenntnis gekommen: das wichtigste an der ganzen sache ist tatsächlich die rute(wie viele es auch schon berichtet hatten). ich hatte es mit meiner herkömmlichen gummifisch-rute versucht und nur fehlbisse bekommen. du spürst zwar kurz das zupfen, aber dann ist es meistens auch schon zu spät. der fisch hat den widerstand der harten rute sofort gespürt und losgelassen ehe man ihm ein wenig schnur geben konnte. ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen wie erfolglos der angeltag war.
auf diesem weg noch ein großes lob an holle und theactor, die diesen thread richtig interessant gemacht haben.
petri...


----------



## feedex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



irish pike schrieb:


> auch das erste mal für mich das ich meine (angel)rute in ein loch lasse|jump:



Da scheint sich aber jemand auf die Wahl zum Boardferkel vorzubereiten......
|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

Danke @snoopy821 -- das Thema wird auch sicherlich interessant bleiben! 

So sah ich die Tage in einem Video, dass Herr Isaiasch den Haken am Vorfach zwischen zwei Quetschhülsen montiert -- so kann er sich frei auf der Schnur drehen... (also der Haken... nicht Herr Isaiasch )   

Sehr interessant und 2 be tested #h

Wird wohl aber nicht mit Standouthooks funktionieren...? 
Und setzt eine "robustere" Vorfachschnur à la Amnesia voraus....

|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> So sah ich die Tage in einem Video, dass Herr Isaiasch den Haken am Vorfach zwischen zwei Quetschhülsen montiert -- so kann er sich frei auf der Schnur drehen... (also der Haken... nicht Herr Isaiasch )


 
www.bissclips.tv
Dort kann man das sehen.

Den Tipp mit den Rig Rings vom Karpfenfischen find ich auch gut. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo da draußen,
> 
> ich mache gerade meine erste Gehversuche mit Drop shot Montagen vom Boot aus!
> 
> ...


 

ich habe da eine springöse angeknotet an den freien schnurende


----------



## maesox (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat eigentlich schon wer Erfahrungen mit Köfis am DS gemacht?


 




Ja und wie!!!!!!!!!!! Im positiven Sinne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6Egal ob auf Hecht,Zanderr oder Barsch!


Gruß Matze


----------



## Hulk16 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dann muß ich auch noch eine Frage zu DS stellen, habt ihr schon mal Friedfische auf die DS Montage fangen können????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich hatte 1x nen kleinen aland dabei

köder war allerdings da auch nen tw


----------



## martinspro (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Sry, wenn ich mir jetzt nicht alles genau durch gelesen habe , aber ich hab da mal eine Frage hat jemand Erfahrung mit der *Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Dropshot 1,80 m ?*
Wenn ja würde gerne mal wissen wie diese Rute so ist ..


lg martin


----------



## mipo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



irish pike schrieb:


> #6so ich hab mich durchgelesen,und an alle poster in diesem beitrag ein dickes daaaaanke.#6#6
> Morgen früh gets los, die erste sitzung in diesem jahr.
> eisangeln auf dem öschinensee (berner oberland ) ist angesagt.
> auch das erste mal für mich das ich meine (angel)rute in ein loch lasse|jump:
> ...


 

Sag mal woher ist dieser Gufi?|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (4. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

mal was "Gefangenes" 
Unlängst bei der "Winterpirsch" hat sich mal wieder der "Hellgies" bewährt #6






Mit viel "Mut" habe ich dann mal den 4.5" Twitch - Albino FT angeködert... 
Mut, weil der Haken nun wirklich am vordersten Ende des Köders austritt - aber es funktioniert! 






(Fotos von Fischkoopp)

|wavey:


----------



## mipo (4. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

#6Petri Heil zu den Barschen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin @ all,

kann sein,dass das hier im thread schon erwähnt wurde aber den ganzen thraed habe ich mir noch nicht durchgelesen.
ich wollte mal fragen wie man den gummiwurm oder fisch an den haken aufzieht also auf einen outrigger DS haken?
Also nicht der normale Haken sondern der vorne noch gebogen ist!

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich.Ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht, also ich weiß nicht wo ich den haken zuerst reinstechen soll und so hinbekomme, dass ich den Haken imgummifisch "vergraben" kann.

Schon mal danke!


----------



## holle (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

*schau mal da*


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke!:vik:


Wie groß darf der Haken sein bei Gummiwürmern um die 14 cm?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HAllo!
Da ich mir jetzt keine 49 Seiten durchlesen möchte, habe ich mal eine Frage.
Muss man die Angel irgendwie bewegen wenn der Köder im Wasser ist oder stellt man die Angel da einfach hin und lässt abwarten????


----------



## mipo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> HAllo!
> Da ich mir jetzt keine 49 Seiten durchlesen möchte, habe ich mal eine Frage.
> Muss man die Angel irgendwie bewegen wenn der Köder im Wasser ist oder stellt man die Angel da einfach hin und lässt abwarten????


 

Das wäre ja einfach, hier geht es um aktive Köderführung. Du musst deinem Köder Leben einhauchen.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

also muss ich den bewegen, und wie?
Immer ein bisschen dran zupfen?


----------



## mipo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> also muss ich den bewegen, und wie?
> Immer ein bisschen dran zupfen?


 

Na du machst ein bis zwei Kubelumdrehungen lässt den Köder etwas stehen und gibst dann dem Köder etwas Leben indem du einen kurzen leichten Ruck an der Rute oder Schnur tätigst, dann wieder stehen lassen und wieder ein ,zwei Kubelumdrehungen. Aber du kommst sicher darauf wie du es am liebsten machst und dadurch fängst.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke für den Tipp,dann weiß ich jetzt wie ich es mache


----------



## Shez (16. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

habe bei Seite 27 aufgegeben und bei 46 wieder angefangen zu lesen...FERTIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:

Nunja nachdem ich in unserem Vereinsgewässer nunmehr nicht mehr mit Kunstködern während der Schonzeit angeln darf habe ich nun auch mal die DS Monatge versucht.

War bisher 2 mal für 1 Stunde am Wasser und habe mit einem halben Wurm ,ca.8 cm , gefischt.

Dabei sprangen 2 Zander aus dem Wasser welche ich natürlich zurück gesetzt habe. Erstaunlich dabei war das ich die bisse beide nicht mitbekam. Zumindest nicht in der Rute . Den ersten habe ich beim erneuten Zupfer bemerkt und den zweiten biss nur durch die Veränderung der Schnur auf dem Wasser. 
Was mir  am meisten gefiel war, das die Fische beide den Haken direkt an der vorderkante des Oberkiefers hatten. Er war somit sehr leicht zu lösen und die Fische konnten schonend zurück gesetzt werden. Der zweite der beiden Z. hatte  keinen Oberkiefer mehr ...erstaunlicher war das der Haken trotzdem in dem verbliebenen Teil saß.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch die Barsche finden dann wirds sicher erst richtig spassig.

Guter Thread

Gruß Mario

p,s fische die skeletor one 4-24 g ...wenn es nicht nur Glück war funktioniert diese Rute also, was Fragen auf vorherigen Seiten beantworten dürfte. ob es nun letztlich eine optimale Wahl ist kann ich nicht beantworten.


----------



## hecht13 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo,

eine frage an die drop shot profis, hat es schon mal jemand mit drei haken, bzw. verschiedenen ködern versucht? 

ähnlich einer hegene-montage. abstand zwischen den ködern ist dort ca. 50 cm.

viele grüsse
jürgen


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hy hecht13,

diese Art der Montage habe Ich e persöhnlich noch nicht ausprobiert allerdings funktioniert es wenn man an einer Drop-Shot Montage statt des Bleis einen Blinker oder Zocker verwendet .
Was das Hegenensystem anbetrifft probier es einfach aus , und wenn es fängt dann mach es einfach. Man muss ja nicht jede Montage 1:1 übertragen, eigenkreativität ist auch gefragt ;-).

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Hulk16 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



hecht13 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> eine frage an die drop shot profis, hat es schon mal jemand mit drei haken, bzw. verschiedenen ködern versucht?
> 
> ...


 
Wie mit nur 3 Haken?

Ich habe die von dir beschriebene Montage schon mit 5 Ködern gefischt und die Köder wurden alle von den Barschen genommen.
Probieren muß man das ja schließlich mal.
Also klappt die Montage schon, allerdings sind ja meist nur die Halbwüchsigen im großen Rudel unterwegs, die Qualität bleibt so auf der Strecke.
Die Barsche sind halt durch den Futterneid im Rudel wie von Sinnen und gönnen ihren Artgenossen den schönen Köder nicht.
Nur ob solche Tipp's gut sind ist fraglich, für mich war es nur ein Test, für Fleischmacher dürfte es die Eintrittskarte in den billigen Fischladen sein.


----------



## TheFan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Hat einer ne dropshot-montage schonmalam Forellensee ausprobiert und 
wieviel gramm benötigt man das man am Rhein bei Duisburg ordentlich fischen kann?


----------



## Hulk16 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mit der DS Montage habe ich schon am Forellensee gefangen, die Montage ist optimal wenn die Forellen im Pulk stehen.
Zwei Berkly Bienenmaden am Stück auf einen kleinen Haken aufziehen und die Montage ganz langsam führen.
Zum Rhein, da wählst du je nach Strömung das Bleigewicht so aus, das du den Grundkontakt des Bleies noch gut zustande bekommst.
Du mußt unter Umständen den Angelpaltz so wählen, das du eine gute tiefe Stelle befischst und möglichst wenig Strömung hast.
DS im Haupstrom ist eh sinnlos.


----------



## Gunni77 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Vielleicht hilft das hier jemandem weiter. Noch nicht perfekt, aber wir arbeiten daran....


----------



## Big Man (21. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



hecht13 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> eine frage an die drop shot profis, hat es schon mal jemand mit drei haken, bzw. verschiedenen ködern versucht?
> 
> ...



Du solltest aber auch darauf achten was eure Fischereiverordnung sagt zur Anzahl der Anbissstellen (Haken).
Nicht das du dir wegen ein paar halbwüchsigen Barschen den Schein aufs Spiel setzt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Mackimesser (22. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Leute!
Hab mal ne blöde Frage, wie funktioniert die montage richtig???
Gibts da zufällig Bücher zu diesem Thema "DROP SHOT"??

Bin ganz neu auf dem Gebiet!
danke, liebe grüße und Frohe Ostern!

Mackimesser|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (22. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Mackimesser

Schaue dir die Seite an. www.drop-shot.de 
Da erhältst du viele Informationen, sowie hier im Thread.

Bücher gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## Mackimesser (22. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dankeschön:vik:


----------



## Breamhunter (24. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hier mal wieder was Neues in Sachen Verbindung Hauptschnur-Vorfach und Hakenanbringung#h


----------



## Gunni77 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



> Hier mal wieder was Neues in Sachen Verbindung Hauptschnur-Vorfach und Hakenanbringung#h


 
Das ist nichts neues, sondern in meinen Augen der filmische Beweis, dass er absolut keine Ahnung hat, was er da tut, der Weltmeister. Es wirkt sogar so, als wäre er selber ein bisschen überrascht, dass es funktioniert hat. Da weiß man garnicht, wo man anfangen soll, aber es ging ja um die Verbindung. Die gezeigte Verbindung ist murks, weil Knoten in Geflecht nie gut halten. Besser: Das Monovorfach unten an einem kleinen NoKnot mit einem normalen Knoten anknoten, dann die Geflochtene in den NoKnot und gut ist. Bringt das selbe, hält aber besser.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Die gezeigte Verbindung ist murks, weil Knoten in Geflecht nie gut halten.



Stimmt so nicht , habe recht lange mit dieser Vorfach/Hauptschnur Verbindung gefischt , in verschiedensten einsatzgebieten .

Wenn man die geflochtene doppelt legt und damit dann einen Clinchknoten bindet hält der Bombenfest , Tragkraftverluste sind minimal . ( Klar mit noknot hält das ganze ein paar gr. mehr ...) .

Dafür hats den Vorteil das es nicht ganz so schlimm ist wenn man die verbindung mal durch den Rutenring kurbelt .

Mittlerweile bin ich allerdings ( aus Faulheit ?!?!) ebenfalls auf Noknots umgestiegen , die lassen sich mit kalten händen nähmlich wesentlich einfacher binden als die kleinen ringe :q


----------



## Niederbayer75 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also die Hauptschnur mit dem Vorfach zu verbinden hab ich bisher erfolgreich mit dem Albright-Knoten gemacht! Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage - entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit - was ein Noknot genau ist (also übersetzen kann ich es mir auch, aber ist das eine spezielle Knotensorte oder genau wie der Albright ein eigener Knoten oder eine Quetschverbindung?

Ein Problem mit diesen ist allerdings immer die Tauschbarkeit des Vorfachs. Mit einem Wirbel hängt man die Dinger einfach aus und wieder ein - fertig.... so muss man jedes mal neu knoten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

http://www.raubfischfreunde.de/tips/no-knot.jpg

statt des wirbels wird unten dann das vorfach angebunden


----------



## Upi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Sind einfach nur Spitze die Dinger ich kenn die auch erst seit letzten Herbst!!!
Ich habe bei einem Hänger, Hauptschnur  014er Spiderwire in Verbindung mit no-knot mein Vorfach 050er Hartmono damit abgerissen und das 2x wobei ich das Vorfach mit einem doppelten Schlaufenknoten in das no-knot eingehängt habe.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage zum Vorfach an sich:
Ich habe den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und es stehen auch wirklich viele gute Infos drinnen, aber bei einem Thema gehen m.M.n. die Ansichten ein bißchen auseinander! Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass auch Hechte vorhanden sind, sollte man doch ein Stahlvorfach benutzen... andere Erfahrungsberichte besagen aber, dass mit Stahl - wegen der Scheuchwirkung - merklich weniger Bisse kommen!
Einen Bericht habe ich sogar mal gelesen, das war aber nicht hier, dass mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig diese Thematik mit dem Vorfach versucht wurde. Einmal FC und die andere Rute mit Stahl 7x7 - ansonsten alles identisch. Mit Stahl kamen so gut wie keine Bisse und mit FC ging es Schlag auf Schlag!!!

Wie seht ihr das bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
Ich würde nur gerne den realistischen Unterschied wissen, mir ist klar, dass wenn Hechte da sind, zum Schutz dieser mit Stahl gefischt werden muss!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Gunni77 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Die Köderführung ist eher langsam, so dass die Fische zumindest theoretisch länger überlegen können. Praktisch ist unsere Erfahrung, dass es beim Zanderangeln keinen Unterschied macht, weil ja meist doch nicht im ganz flachen Wasser gefischt wird und typische Zandergewässer ja auch selten glasklar sind. Ob da irgendetwas grau-braunes vor dem Köder ist, interessiert einfach nicht, sonst müssten die Fische ja auch vor jedem Grashalm im Wasser flüchten. 

Wenn das Wasser wirklich klar ist und vor allem beim Barschangeln ist es definitiv ein Problem, weil die Biester manchmal einfach vorsichtig sind. Es kann trotzdem funktionieren, aber Barsche neigen anders als Zander doch zum genauen Betrachten der Beute. Da hilft eigentlich nur eines, nämlich einen Köder zu verwenden, der sich schneller führen lässt, ein DS-Rig ist dann eben die falsche Wahl.

Wir überlegen schon die ganze Zeit, wie man das Problem lösen kann, ich habe da auch eine Idee, allerdings nützen theoretische Überlegungen niemandem. Jetzt muss ich erst Mal das Ende der Schonzeit abwarten, dann wird da auch relativ schnell was zu kommen, wenn es denn funktioniert.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ist auf alle Fälle eine interessante Beobachtung.
Jetzt abgesehen von der Sichtigkeit des Vorfaches - also davon ausgehend dass man tief genug fischt oder das Wasser trüb genug ist:
Zander sind doch relativ sensibel, deshalb hätte ich angenommen, dass das dickere oder steifere Material (wie Hardmono oder Stahl) beim Einsaugen vom Zander bemerkt wird und er es schnell wieder ausspuckt?

Obwohl die Erfahrung auch zeigt, dass wenn ein größerer Zander mal ansaugt, dass der Haken gleich ziemlich tief sitzt!

Hmmmmm?! 
Eure Meinung?


----------



## Gunni77 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Es gibt Tage, da beißen Zander einfach garnicht, keine Ahnung wo dran das liegt. Aber wenn sie beißen, dann meist auch richtig. Ich denke, die berühmten Anfasser sind einfach kleine Fritten, weil dieses Phänomen auch in der Regel dort auftaucht, wo viele kleine Fische unterwegs sind.


----------



## mortal (28. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo an alle: Eine Frage-->Kann man die Drop Shot Montage auch v. Ufer ausüben?


----------



## Niederbayer75 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ mortal
Wenn Du Dir ein bißchen Mühe gibst und wie die anderen den Thread durchstöberst findest Du so ziemlich alles über DS hier!

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber der Thread ist schon riesig groß und einige Fragen schon zig mal beantwortet!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## theactor (29. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

schnell geht's über SUCHEN > Eingabe "DROP SHOT UFER" und dann bei der Suche auf "Zeige Beiträge" klicken #h


----------



## holle (29. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

*drop-shot.de*

sehr informative sache das!


----------



## Watangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> @ mortal
> Wenn Du Dir ein bißchen Mühe gibst und wie die anderen den Thread durchstöberst findest Du so ziemlich alles über DS hier!
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber der Thread ist schon riesig groß und einige Fragen schon zig mal beantwortet!
> ...



Der Tread ist sehr invormativ.
Gruß Watangler


----------



## barschzocker1961 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

|laola: hallo ich fische eine dam calyber dropshot 2,13 lang un  21wg, eine kleine spule mit 12 fireline dann drptshot haken,köder,blei aber ich hatte noch keinen erfolg #q#q#q was mache ich falsch?????!!!! und kann man im sommer auch drooshotten??? denn dann stehen die barsche doch weiter oben oder nicht lg barschzocker1961


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

klar kann man im Sommer auch dropshotten .....
aber ne Erfolgsgarantie hat man auch damit nicht - wenn die Barsche weiter oben stehen ist das nun leider nicht gerade die beste Montage ...


----------



## barschzocker1961 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ja aber warum fange ich noch nichtamal im winter??? 
lgggggggggggggggggggg:vik::vik:


----------



## Shez (30. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe heute wieder geshottet und drei Zander gefangen die alle wieder baden gingen. Werde jetzt meine Angeln 4 Wochen einmotten. Hatte nach dem dritten Zander ein  schlechtes gewissen und belasse es nun dabei.
 4 Wochen Barsche gesucht und nur 4 gefunden. Soll halt nicht sein. 


Barsche sind im Moment bei uns einfach schwer zu finden . In Regionen wo Zander und Hechte laichen scheinen Barsche wohl abzuwandern weil sie sicher hart attackiert werden. Nur so kann ich es mir erklären, denn eigentlich ist Barsch bei uns mehr vertreten als jeder andere Raubfisch.


Gruß Shez#h


----------



## Niederbayer75 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich denke auch dass man einfach die richtigen Stellen finden muss!

Und jetzt wo die ersten schönen Tage gerade am kommen sind, geht es mit der Laichzeit der Hecht voll los... da würdest Du als Barsch auch die Biege machen :q Zum einen verteidigen nämlich Hechte ihr Revier sehr heftig und zum anderen haben die Hechte nach dem Laichen so richtig Heißhunger! |bigeyes


----------



## LUCCIO77 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hechte laichen flach(Schilf,Gräben teilweise in überschwemmten gebieten) Barsche tief oder an Kanten! Das sich die beiden dabei begenen ist sehr unwahscheinlich! Barsche sind einfach nur träge bis zum mai ca. das heißt auch nach dem laichen! Langsame Köderführung führt immer noch zum Erfolg!Hechte sind nach und beim laichen nicht aggressiv eher platt! Hätte gern die Quelle möchte ich mir unbedingt durchlesen! Zander beim und nach dem laichen aggressiv!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ Luccio77
Ich muss Dir beide Male etwas widersprechen...

Prinzipiell hast Du mit der Aussage Recht, dass Hechte flach laichen und Barsche tief, aber was ist, wenn das Gewässer allgemein nur ca. 1-1,5m tief ist?
Das ist bei mir der Fall...

Und Hechte sind während der Laichzeit sehr aggressiv:
1) Sie verteidigen ihr Revier, kann man teilweise sehr gut beobachten!
2) Schau Dir mal die Hechte nach der Laichzeit an, wie "zerkratzt" die fast alle sind!!!

Wenn sie ihr Revier und ihren Partner gefunden haben, geht es schon etwas ruhiger zu, aber die Schonzeit ist lange und die Laichzeit zieht sich teilweise auch hin! Da geht es immer wieder rund!

Aber jetzt B2T

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Promachos (19. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo!

Weil bei uns momentan Schonzeit auf Hecht und Zander ist und deswegen keine künstlichen Köder verwendet werden dürfen, hab ich am vergangenen Wochenende meine erste Barschtour mit DS und Tauwurm unternommen. Ich hab zwar keinen gefangen, aber die Methode gefällt mir und ich werde sie sicher öfter probieren.
Mir kam beim Angeln der Gedanke, statt mit Tauwurm mit al dente gekochten Nudeln (z.B. Maccaroni) zu angeln. Hat das schon mal jemand von euch versucht bzw. kann irgendwas kluges dazu beisteuern?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## schrauber78 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Naja, mit Nudeln hab ichs noch nicht probiert, aber mit kleinen eingelegten Lauben ausm Angelladen hatte ich letzes Jahr einige gute Barsche und mehrere kleine Zander überlisten können.


----------



## Promachos (22. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo!

Nochmal zum Thema "Nudeln": Maccaroni war Quatsch; ich meine entweder Penne oder Tagliatelle, also die Dinger, die gekocht - mit viel Phantasie - wie ein no-action-shad aussehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## holle (22. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

könnte klappen, aber nur al dente |supergri

ps: so könnte man dann brassen dropshotten|muahah:


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

aus Lasagneplatten kann man sich dann die gewünschte Form herausschneiden...


----------



## Grxzlx (24. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



holle schrieb:


> auch ne schöne zander-montage
> 
> 
> bei mir gabs heut "nur" nen 47er rapfen, aber immerhin...
> ...


 
Rapfen? das ist doch ein Döbel was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist.


----------



## SevenUp (24. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

...hmm, mal bischen ins Detail gefragt...

Mit wie vielen Haken fischt ihr denn eure DropShot Montage oder gibt es Regelungen, 
die die Anzahl der Haken sowieso begrenzen???

Hab nach langem Lesen zum Thema leider bisher noch keinen Hinweis daruf gefunden....

Gruß
Seven


----------



## Promachos (24. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,

bei uns steht ganz eindeutig "mit einer Anbissstelle" - was eigentlich heißt, dass ich einen Wobbler mit zwei Drillingen oder Gufi mit Angsthaken auch nicht verwenden darf|kopfkrat. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (24. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

also ich denke mal ein haken reicht locker !!! ...


----------



## SevenUp (24. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> also ich denke mal ein haken reicht locker !!! ...



...was ich schon gelesen habe in den Montage Anleitungen, war, ein Haken etwa 30 cm über Grund, ein Zweiter 60 cm über Grund,....hmm, das wären dann schon zwei #c


----------



## Chrizzi (24. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns steht ganz eindeutig "mit einer Anbissstelle" - was eigentlich heißt, dass ich einen Wobbler mit zwei Drillingen oder Gufi mit Angsthaken auch nicht verwenden darf|kopfkrat. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Doch du kannst auch ein Wobbler mit 5 Drillingen nehmen, der Wobbler zählt als eine Anbissstelle. Sowas wie ein Hegene hat mehrere Anbissstellen.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Drop-Shot mit zwei Anbiss-Stellen müsste von der Theorie her schon gut sein, soweit es erlaubt ist, mit mehreren Anbiss-Stellen zu Angeln.
Man verdoppelt seine Chancen sozusagen und befischt auch höher stehende Fische, was aus meiner Sicht gar nicht so selten der Fall ist. Habe schon öfter von 20cm auf 40 oder 50cm umgestellt und dadurch hat sich die Biss-Zahl deutlich erhöht! Aber auch umgekehrt.

Es ist nur die Frage, ob das Laufverhalten, also die Führung des Köders noch genauso gut bleibt - sie sollte ja möglichst ein echtes krankes Fischchen imitieren?!
(Das muss ich mal im Becken testen!)

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## tom81 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hats mal jemand auf friedfisch versucht?????


----------



## Wolleraer (26. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe schon beim DropShoten ne schöne 35 cm Schleie gefangen. Wird wohl nicht die Außnahme bleiben, da große Friedfische gerne mal zu Räubern werden


----------



## Niederbayer75 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe beim Drop-Shot schon alles mögliche gefangen, denn m.M.n. werden alle größeren Fische, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, auch zu Räubern! Da waren Karpfen, Schleie, Forelle, Aitel (allgemein tatsächlich auch Weißfische) dabei...

Aber worauf ich wirklich gespannt bin, ist der Test mit zwei Haken übereinander (so ca. bei 30 und 60 cm über Grund). Da könnte der Faktor Futterneid auch noch eine Rolle spielen und die Fische aggressiver werden lassen?!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Promachos (26. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo!

Ich probier es heute mit Nudeln:vik:.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## flori66 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich muss auch mal fragen:
Wie montiere ich einen Fin-S-Fish an einen Dropshot-Haken und warum haben diese Gufis (auch der Fin Shad von Spro) immer diesen Geschlitzten Bauch?


----------



## sgemanu (26. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hi,
eine anleitung für die montage mit offset-haken findest du hier
http://www.drop-shot.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=33
da wird dir auch klar, warum die den aufgeschlitzten bauch haben


----------



## Big Man (27. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Drop-Shot mit zwei Anbiss-Stellen müsste von der Theorie her schon gut sein, soweit es erlaubt ist, mit mehreren Anbiss-Stellen zu Angeln.
> Man verdoppelt seine Chancen sozusagen und befischt auch höher stehende Fische, was aus meiner Sicht gar nicht so selten der Fall ist. Habe schon öfter von 20cm auf 40 oder 50cm umgestellt und dadurch hat sich die Biss-Zahl deutlich erhöht! Aber auch umgekehrt.
> 
> Es ist nur die Frage, ob das Laufverhalten, also die Führung des Köders noch genauso gut bleibt - sie sollte ja möglichst ein echtes krankes Fischchen imitieren?!
> ...


 
Das mit den Anbissstellen hatten wir glaube ich schon mal, im Regelfall ist nur eine erlaubt mit der Außnahme Hegene, aber besser mal in Euren Fischereigesetz/-verordnung reinschauen.



tom81 schrieb:


> hats mal jemand auf friedfisch versucht?????


 
Dazu war ein Beitrag in der letzten Angelwoche. Die haben auf Brassen "Gedropshot-Feedert"

Da wurder der Futterkorb als Blei genutzt und 5- 10 cm darüber der Haken mit Maden.
Die hatte aber auch das Problem das ein Teil der Fische nich am Maul gehakt war. Die scharfen Madenhaken waren wohl beim getümmel am Futterplatz hängen geblieben.


----------



## just_a_placebo (27. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Na dann doch lieber gleich die Schlaufenmontage, oder!?!

flo


----------



## flori66 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe nu schon sehr gegensätzliche Meinungen gehört, ob Drop Shot im Strom auch funktioniert.
Bei mir wäre es die Oder und die Elbe.

Was meint ihr? Funktioniert es gut?


----------



## Zanderlui (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo ich bin gradefertig geworden mit lesen...|stolz:#v

nun habe ich aber noch eine frage ob jemand von euch auch mit angstdrilling fischt bei der ds montage???
ich habe mir die fin s in 4" bestellt also 10cm lang und mit lippköderung am haken befestigt und dort dann ein stück geflochtene dran und hinten dann den drilling rein!was meint ihr stört das bei der köderführung???
werde morgen mal bilder rein stellen!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich habe mir die fin s in 4" bestellt also 10cm lang und mit lippköderung am haken befestigt und dort dann ein stück geflochtene dran und hinten dann den drilling rein!was meint ihr stört das bei der köderführung???



Also die 4" Fin S kommen bei mir auch prima ohne Stinger aus...
#c


Beim DS sollte der Köder ja verführerisch mit dem Schwanz "wippen", ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, daß der Zusatzdrilling dabei leicht stört.

Ich würd ihn auch nicht mit Multifil befestigen (es sei denn es handelt sich um Geflochtene vom Format "Wallerschnur"). mono/FC ist Abriebfester. Bei Hechten natürlich natürlich Stahl, aber dann muß man sowieso das ganze DS-Rig umstellen.


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



flori66 schrieb:


> Ich habe nu schon sehr gegensätzliche Meinungen gehört, ob Drop Shot im Strom auch funktioniert.
> Bei mir wäre es die Oder und die Elbe.
> 
> Was meint ihr? Funktioniert es gut?



bestimmt ! 
allerdings wohl nicht so gut im Hauptstrom, aber da wo strömungsarme Stellen sind am Buhnenkreisel z.B. bestimmt


----------



## Zanderlui (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@wicked walley

also bewegen lässt es sich noch super.
und hecht gefahr habe ich nicht soll für zander und barsch doch ausreichend sein eine 12er dyneema oder hat 8kg tragkraft!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> soll für zander und barsch doch ausreichend sein eine 12er dyneema oder hat 8kg tragkraft!!!




geht nicht um die Tragkraft, sondern darum dass sich die Geflechtschnur wesentl. schneller an Hindernissen aufreibt als Mono oder FC.


----------



## Zanderlui (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

achso ok das kann sein!werde morgen mal die bilder rein stellen!weil eigentlich kann es ja nirgend dran schleifen wird ja immer überm grund gezogen also 40cm darüber und die schnur verläuft ganz eng am gummi lang oben drauf aufm rücken.
kanns ja nochmal was dazu sagen wenn ich die bilder rein gestellt habe

bis denn deer sven


----------



## flori66 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bestimmt !
> allerdings wohl nicht so gut im Hauptstrom, aber da wo strömungsarme Stellen sind am Buhnenkreisel z.B. bestimmt




OK, dass es im Hauptstrom nicht optimal funktionieren wird, ist klar, dort angel ich ja auch kaum.
Aber vuielen Dank für deine Antwort, werde es an der Elbe von den Buhnen probieren.


----------



## Zanderlui (30. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hier die ersten bilder rest folgt gleich!!


----------



## Zanderlui (30. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

so und hier der rest.wollte nun wissen ob das so geht oder ob ohr meint das das mit dem drilling das köderspiel zu sehr einschränkt???schnur ist 12er geflecht!?in ordnung?walley sagte ja wegen durch scheuern was ich gar nicht mitbedacht hatte aber meint ihr das passiert bei der lage der schnur am köder???


----------



## Zanderlui (30. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

muss dazu sagen die mit jigkopf sind zum vertikal angeln.habe sie nur mit reingestellt da ich dort auch diesen zusatzdrilling mit dran habe :vik:


----------



## Promachos (30. April 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo!

Gestern abend hatte ich mein erstes DS-Erfolgserlebnis: Beim Barschangeln mit Tauwurmstück ging doch tatsächlich ein kleiner Hecht (50-55cm) auf den Köder.
Heute probier ich's wieder, diesmal mit nem Zettel dran "Für Hecht und Zander während der Schonzeit tabu".

Gruß Promachos


----------



## sgemanu (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hi,

ich habe grade erst mit dem drop-shotten angefangen und hab direkt ma ne frage

und zwar: wenn ich den palomarknoten binde

http://www.stoer-angler.de/palomarknoten.php

steht der ohne köder (ohne mich selbst zu loben:g) wirklich 1a im 90 grad winkeln. wenn ich aber jetzt den köder dranhänge ist die sache die, dass der haken un der köder nicht im 90 grad winkel, sondern eher parallel zur schnur hängen

ich wollte wissen, ob das normal ist oder ob ich was falsch mache


danke im voraus


----------



## Niederbayer75 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das wurde in diesem Thread auch schon mal besprochen...
Scheinbar hast es noch nicht ausprobiert, sonst würdest die Frage nicht stellen...
Sobald der Köder im Wasser ist, steht er wieder ungefähr 90° von der Schnur ab... 
Wäre ja schlimm, wenn der immer fix absteht, dann hättest ja keine Bewegung im Köder!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



sgemanu schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe grade erst mit dem drop-shotten angefangen und hab direkt ma ne frage
> 
> ...


 

Gravitation ist das Stichwort  . Ansonsten siehe was Niederbayer75 geschrieben hat.


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

schups.............

was los niemand neue fänge oder feinheiten von seiner montage zu melden????


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kurze Frage: Sollten Dropshot-Köder eigentlic eher schwimmen oder sinken?


----------



## worker_one (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kann ich die Offset-Haken mit denen man softjerkt auch zum dropshoten verwenden?


----------



## holle (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

solang sie weightless (also ohne blei) sind , sicher. 
sollte man sogar. 

ps:
@ronny

auftreibende köder sind am ds optimaler als sinkende.


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

kann mir jemand einen guten Softjerkbait fürn nen Einsteiger empfehlen?

Genauso fürs Drop-Shotten?


----------



## Spaceguppy (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin,
Bei mir fing alles mit braunen Illex Darts aus der GRABBELKISTE eines lokalen Händlers an. Mit nem 1er Offset geht beides gut. Durch die überschaubare Größe beißt es flott und Du bekommst vertrauen - dann fängt das Übel an |uhoh:


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bei mir fing alles mit braunen Illex Darts aus der GRABBELKISTE eines lokalen Händlers an. Mit nem 1er Offset geht beides gut. Durch die überschaubare Größe beißt es flott und Du bekommst vertrauen - dann fängt das Übel an |uhoh:


 

Alles klar, nur bei den ganzen Ködern in den verschiedensten Farben habe ich nun gar keinen Überblick was ich mir holen sollte!#d


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Alles klar, nur bei den ganzen Ködern in den verschiedensten Farben habe ich nun gar keinen Überblick was ich mir holen sollte!#d


 
Das kommt ganz auf dein Gewässer an. Je nach Futerangebot (findest du am besten raus, wenn du bei einen gefangenen Fisch mal den Magnih´nhalt kontrollierst) würde ich entweder zu brauntönen (Kauli und Krabbe) oder weiss, transparent oder pinktönen empfehlen (bei Weissfisch als Futter). Dem entsprechend würde uch dann auch die Köder in versch. Abständen vom Grund anbieten.


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Svenno_02: Als Softjerk kann ich dir z.B. die 5" FinS-fish am 4/0er Offsethaken empfehlen. Die kannst du dann auch am Jigkopf fischen.

Da gerade das Stichwort Abstände zum Grund fiel:

Mit welchen Abständen (Köder-Blei) angelt ihr meist so, bzw. habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? Das System Lässt ja sowieso nur etwa ein Spektrum von 10-100cm zu und mirist auch klar, dass es gewässerspezifisch ist...

Also in welchen Gewässern nehmt ihr welchen Abstand?

Außerdem würde mich noch interessieren, ob ihr beim optimalen Abstand finden eher mit großem Abstand beginnt und euch dann zum Grund arbeitetet, oder wie ihr vorgeht?

Bei meinem bisher einzigen Versuch habe ich etwa 50cm genommen und auch gefangen. Würde ich jetzt pauschal erstmal immer wieder nehmen...

flo


----------



## **bass** (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

zur köderfrage

jeder der erst mal probieren will oder den allround köder sucht, sollte ein paar naturfarbene 5cm fischchen in seiner box haben... die gehen immer und überall! und die brut ist eh draussen also was gibt's nochmaleres als ein kleiner beutefisch...


----------



## **bass** (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ums noch einfacher zu machen kauf dir ein paar wedgetails, nen besseren findest du nicht!


----------



## Bobbycar87 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

So nachdem ich mir einiges über das Drop-Shotten angelesen habe, entschloss ich mich dazu es mal auszuprobieren.

Mein einziges Problem ist eigentlich, dass ich meine normale Spinnrute zum Drop-Shot angeln nehmen muss. Ich will ja auch weiterhin normal Spinnischen, da ich nur vom Ufer aus angeln kann.

Ich habe also das Drop-Shot-Rig in den Karabiner eingehängt, aber das hindert ja eigentlich an der direkten Verbindung. Wäre dankbar für einige Tipps, vor allem was noch "Köderführung vom Ufer aus" angeht. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch eine Idee, was die vielseitige Montage angeht.


Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, dann wäre ich dankbar, was neue Köder angeht. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr in Altrheinarmen, Häfen und Seen gemacht?


----------



## theactor (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

malwiederdasThemahervorkramt 

Letzte Woche hatte ich Gelegenheit, mal wieder ausführlich vom Boot aus zu "droppen". Mein absoluter "Liebling", der "Hellgies", hat mich wieder einmal überzeugt! Drei Stachler konnten ihm nicht widerstehen - darunter ein wunderschönes 71er Dickerchen. Die Einschläge direkt unter dem Boot sich schlichtweg Weltklasse! 







Petri! |wavey:


----------



## Maok (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri zu den Zandern!!! #6

Diese Hellgies muss ich mir wohl auch ma holen... |rolleyes

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri @theactor!


Hätt ich jetzt garnicht gedacht, daß diese Creature Baits auch Zander fangen!

Hatte bisher nur Barsche. Aber diese Hellgies sehen geil aus! :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Petri theactor!
Die hellgies machen auch als SJ was her!
Die vibrieren beim Absinken ganz leicht mit den Beinchen.
Also, wenn ich ein Dickbarsch wäre, den jeder Krawallköder vergrämen würde... 

flo


----------



## theactor (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

Kratzkratzgrüblgrübl... ach SoftJerk! 
Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen... #6




> daß diese Creature Baits auch Zander fangen!


Bisher bei mir mehr Z als B... #c

|wavey:


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> Kratzkratzgrüblgrübl... ach SoftJerk!
> Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen... #6



Genau!  Man muss sie aber etwas beschweren. Mit bisschen Lötzinn um den Haken geht das ganz gut!

flo


----------



## Sargblei (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab da mal ne Frage zu der Hakenmontage.
Bei Bissclips , wird eine Dropshotmontage mit Klemmhülsen am Haken gezeigt.Zum ersten hat man dat geknote nicht.Und zum zweiten hat der Haken besseren Spielraum weil er sich einmal um die Achse drehen kann.

Hat diese Montage schonmal jemand von euch probiert.Und wenn ja , welche Klemmhülsen habt ihr da benutzt , um die Schnur nicht zu beschädigen ? 

Gruss
Marco


----------



## flori66 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Sehr interessanter Ansatz.

Wie wärs damit:
Fadenstopper auf das FLuoro-Carbon, dann kleiner Perle, dann der Haken, dann wieder kleine Perle und dann wieder Fadenstopper.

Und unten wie gehabt das Blei.

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass der Haken aufgrund der Achsendrehung und des Spielraumes (Angenommen die beiden Stopper stehen 1cm auseinander und der Haken hat ein spiel von oben nach unten von 5mm) ein superverführerisches Spiel hat.

Was haltet ihr davon?

(Ich hoffe irgendwer versteht mein Kauderwelsch)


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



flori66 schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit:
> Fadenstopper auf das FLuoro-Carbon, dann kleiner Perle, dann der Haken, dann wieder kleine Perle und dann wieder Fadenstopper.




Macht eine an sich so schön einfache Montage unnötig kompliziert.

Das selbe gilt für mich auch für die Klemmhülsen. Man wird ja wohl noch einen Palomarknoten binden können, vielleicht der einfachste Angelknoten überhaupt. Wozu soll sich der Haken drehen können, versteh ich nicht. Braucht man das? Fängt das besser?


----------



## flori66 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Macht eine an sich so schön einfache Montage unnötig kompliziert.
> 
> Das selbe gilt für mich auch für die Klemmhülsen. Man wird ja wohl noch einen Palomarknoten binden können, vielleicht der einfachste Angelknoten überhaupt. Wozu soll sich der Haken drehen können, versteh ich nicht. Braucht man das? Fängt das besser?




Naja, so viel komplizierter find ich es nicht.
Das ganze soll auch nicht den Sinn haben, den Palomar nicht mehr binden zu müssen, sondern einfach nur dass der Köder ein besseres Spiel hat.

Aber war ja nur so eine Überlegung, ich werds aber mal testen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ja, testen ist an sich immer gut und schadet nicht.

Ein evtl. besseres Köderspiel geht aber auf Kosten der Auffälligkeit der Montage. Muss man sehen, ob sich das lohnt.

Ich bin nur immer nicht so ein Freund von "Verschlimmbesserungen" von bewährt einfachen Montagen. Trotzdem, ausprobieren sollte man alles.


----------



## theactor (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



			
				WickedWalleye schrieb:
			
		

> Hätt ich jetzt garnicht gedacht, daß diese Creature Baits auch Zander fangen!




...und auch Hechte! |bigeyes 
Das war alles in Allem ein Hochspannungsdrill -- da Monovorfach und geflochtene Hauptschnur ... >full story here 

|wavey:


----------



## Niederbayer75 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also ich hätte jetzt auch gesagt, dass man nur mit Schnurstopper erstens keinen anständigen Anschlag durchbringt und auch wenn es zum Drill kommen sollte rutscht die Montage durch und es besteht das Risiko, dass das Blei auch rutscht!

Der Haken hat sowohl mit Palomarknoten als auch mit Quetschhülsen wirklich genügend Spiel!
Schaut euch mal die bereits erwähnten Beispielvideos an oder versucht es im sauberen nicht zu tiefen Wasser selbst!

Versuche mit Schnurstopper würde ich lassen!


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Sargblei (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Denke auch das Schnurstopper beim Drill nach unten durchrutschen und das Blei mit abziehen , wenn das nur eingehängt ist.


----------



## Hulk16 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habt ihr schon mal probiert DS im Freiwasser zu fischen?
Ich meine jetzt vom Boot bei 20m Wassertiefe in 3-4m.
War für mich die letzten Angeltage viel ergiebiger wie der Grundbereich den man ja normal damit befischt.
Ist ja nervig wenn die Barschschwärme sich in 3-4m Bereich über dem tiefen Wasser aufhalten, ich war erstaunt wie gut das mit dem DS im Freiwasser klappte.#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. August 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



theactor schrieb:


> ...und auch Hechte! |bigeyes
> Das war alles in Allem ein Hochspannungsdrill -- da Monovorfach und geflochtene Hauptschnur ... >full story here
> 
> |wavey:




Petri zur Hechtgranate! #6


----------



## d0ni (28. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe mir letzte Woche DS Zubehör gekauft und mal an meine Damokles montiert, nur leider ist diese  zu hart :-/

Habe gelesen das die Rute weich sein muss, dass der Fisch keinen Widerstand spürt wenn er den GuFi nimmt, ist das so richtig? 
Somit wollte ich mal fragen was ihr für Ruten empfehlen könnt
Preis sollte so bis 60-70€ gehen
Länge ist eigtl egal, wollte aber gerne mal ne etwas kürzere fischen ^^

Ich angel an der Naab (schwache Strömung) und es gehn auch gerne Hechte ran (aber über 50gramm WG sollte se net haben)

Mit Multirolle habe ich noch nicht gefischt, aber wenn das besser gehen sollte würde ich das gerne anpacken ^^

aehhh, dann noch ne Frage^^: Wie siehts mit dem Anschlag aus? Muss man bei Fischkontakt einfach leicht weiterkurbeln oder anschlagen? 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen 

MfG
Michael


----------



## Locke18 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi...

Habe das selbe Problem!

Möchte mir eine Drop Shot Rute zulegen, um vom Ufer zu fischen und bin über einige Ruten gestolpert:

- Rozemeijer Qualifier Drop Shot Long 8-40g 2,55m
- Sportex Opal Drop Shot -20g 2,70m
- div. Jackson Ruten

Die Ruten sollen für Barsch und Zander sein, aber auch einen größerer Hecht darf keine Probleme bereiten.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Hab keine Erfahrung mit der Angelmethode!

Danke


----------



## FelixT (30. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI...
ich bin hier in Finnland, Turku fuer ein jahr als Austausch-Schueler...
Vor ei paar Wochen waren wir unter einer Brucke und da habe ich mit Jig richtig abgeräumt 12 barsche um 30 cm und jetzt werde ich in 18 minuten losfahren um da mal DS auszuprobieren...

Ich hab leider keine entsprechende Rute deshalb muss meine fliegenrute herhalten... das wird bestimmt witzig:m

Bin schon gespannt...
Das funzt interessanter weise mit der normalen Shimano Rolle|bigeyes... bin ueberrascht...

Werde berichten...


LgFelix


----------



## Niederbayer75 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ dOni
Also Du brauchst nicht unbedingt eine besondere Rute - es erleichtert nur das Fischen.
Es gibt Tage da beißen die Barsche und Zander sehr vorsichtig, da hilft eine kurze und sensible Rute bei der Erkennung und es dämpft den Gegendruck, damit der Fisch nicht so viel mitbekommt!
In der Regel kommen die Bisse aber relativ gut und die Fische lassen sowieso nicht gleich wieder los! Man kann es sich ja vorstellen, dass wenn ein Zander oder Barsch den Köder einsaugt, er das nicht wirklich in Schnurrichtung sondern im 90°-Winkel zur Schnur macht! Somit bekommt er relativ wenig Gegendruck und saugt richtig tief ein... dann muss nur noch der Anhieb sitzen!

Zur Rutenfrage an sich:
Ich habe am Anfang auch mit einer Rozemeijer Qualifier Drop Shot WG 4-15g (weiß es gerade nicht genau, war auf alle Fälle die kurze leichte Version) angefangen! Die ist super sensibel und schafft bei guter Rollenbremseinstellung auch schwere Fische! Mir ist mal ein 10-pfünder Karpfen auf den Köder geknallt und ab damit... ihr wisst wie die abgehen können! Der Rute hat es nichts ausgemacht!
Kürzere Ruten sind vom Boot aus die bessere Wahl, weil sie ein besser Gefühl zum Tackle und zum Fisch vermitteln und auch leichter, somit für längere Touren besser geeignet sind!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## d0ni (30. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Danke für die Antwort 

Habe mal in Google die Rute eingegeben und hab das hier gefunden:
http://www.angel-center-eiche.de/product_info.php?info=p487_Rozemeijer-Qualifier-Drop-Shot.html

Die Short Version hat 5-30gr, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Stöckchen? :>


----------



## sc00b (30. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hiho, 

ich hab mir jetz die  CORMORAN Black Star CM feinfühlige Spinnrute 2,70m und wg von 5-25g bin gespannt wie die ist konnte ich noch ned testen... aber die Balzer Diabolo soll auch ganz gut sein??
*
mfg
*​


----------



## d0ni (30. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wär nett wenn du n bisschen was darüber schreibst wenn du sie getestet hast


----------



## sc00b (30. September 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



d0ni schrieb:


> wär nett wenn du n bisschen was darüber schreibst wenn du sie getestet hast




Kein Ding mach ich sobald sie eingetroffen ist, dauert aber noch 7Tage ~ bitte um gedult =)

mfg


----------



## TeeDub (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wollte mir für's Dropshotten in Kürze eine P&M Specialist DS zulegen und benötige dafür ein passendes Röllchen. Welche Frontbrems-Kandidaten würden sich da im Preisbereich bis ca. 80EUR anbieten?


----------



## Luiz (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hi, 
natürlich alles geschmacksache.
In diesem preissegment würde ich dir zu einer shimano seido raten. In meinen augen und nach auffassung meiner raubfischkollegen (die beide/etliche rollen bsitzen), gibt es da nichts besseres. Spro red arc hatte ich auch mal, aber nie wieder. Persönlich fische ich shimano twinpower als statio. Mittlerweile habe ich aber auf komplett auf baitcaster umgeswicht, für jede "raubfischmethode".

Wie gesagt geschmacksache, gibt genug angler die eine red arc bevorzugen. Größe sollte 1000er bis 2500er sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sc00b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

kleine frage...

wie macht ihr den Gufi auf ein standout Haken? sowie beim Offsethaken? oder anders?


mdf


----------



## Luiz (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

persönlich immer durch den kopf, kann man aber auch testen. Beurteile am besten selber wie der gufi sich im wasser bewegt.


----------



## sc00b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Also nur am Kopf? Oder auch noch hinterher am Rücken durch?

mfg


----------



## Luiz (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

nur am kopf.


----------



## sc00b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Alles kalr, besten dank.

werrde ich mal testen wenn ich endlich wieder Zeit finde und ans Wasser kann.

mfg


----------



## rallye-vid (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Gestern 39 Seiten durchgelesen, heute eingekauft und eine Stunde am Wasser gewesen -> 1 Barsch auf nen kleinen Hellgie.

Ist aber garnicht so schlimm... Ich weiss, dass sich an dieser Stelle die Barsche aufhalten und auf GuFi oder Wobbler gabs bisher nur Nachläufer. Also - Erfolg! Kann nur noch besser werden #t

Brauche aber auch eine weichere Rute.. Meine ist definitiv zu hart (15-80wg).

Soeben den Rest durchgelesen (Seite 40-56) und diesen Beitrag erfasst 

Grüße


----------



## mainfishing (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

also ich muss hir jetzt auch mal was reinschreiben und zwar versuch ich mich schon seit ein paar tagen mit drop-shot am main.... allerdings hatte ich erst 2 bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte:c so jetzt meine frage ich und wo würdet ihr dass den anstellen?#c


----------



## holle (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ mainfishing

falls du dort strömung hast (wovon ich mal ausgehe), nehm eine seitenarm-montage. 
wenn bei der normalen ds-montage der köder auf der hauptschnur sitzt bekommst du fehlbisse weil der fisch den köder an der von der strömung gestrafften schnur nicht einsaugen kann und den schwindel bemerkt.  
der ds-köder am ca fingerlangen seitenarm hat genug spielraum um eingesaugt zu werden und der fisch sollte hängen.


----------



## theactor (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

danke für die Anregung -- das werde ich uunbedingt probieren; denn unlängst blieben meine DS-Köder in harter Strömung komplett unbeachtet...

|wavey:


----------



## mainfishing (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

danke für die schnelle antwort
nur hängt der köder dann nicht einfach nach unten#c
und wenn nicht wie bring einen seitenarm an das vorfach?


----------



## theactor (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,

nein, durch die Strömung -- aber auch durch die Bewegungen in der Rute ist der Köder schön "aktiv" #h

Schau mal hier nach Seitenarmen #h


----------



## maulwurf2401 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hi zusammen,

angle jetzt seit ca 3 monaten die ds technik, diese auch sehr erfolgreich auf barsche.

Nur die Zander wollen einfach nicht beissen, nicht einen bisher. Deshalb meine frage, unterscheidet sich die köderführung beim ds angeln auf zandern gegenüber dem ds angeln auf barsch.

Köder hab ich schon in allen Varianten getestet, daran kann es denke ich nicht liegen. Benutze derzeit Fin-S Fish 4", HellGie3", Bass Assasin Shad in 4" verschiedene würmer, habe auch schon mal XXL-DS köder getestet mit ca 15 bis 20 cm, aber auch hiermit kein erfolg.

Vielen dank schonmal gru0 flo


----------



## mipo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> angle jetzt seit ca 3 monaten die ds technik, diese auch sehr erfolgreich auf barsche.
> 
> ...


 

Warte noch einwenig bis es richtig kalt ist. Die Zander kommen jetzt erst langsam. Aber in 1 oder 1 1/2 Monaten da fängst du. Die kommen nur Geduld.


----------



## maulwurf2401 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hmm naja ich kann ja net jedes jahr bis dezember warten bis ich zander fange, ich will ja im sommer auch zander fangen.

gruß flo


----------



## rallye-vid (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Oder auch.. Wo kein Zander, da keine Fänge


----------



## mipo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Oder auch.. Wo kein Zander, da keine Fänge


 
Da haste wahr...#6


----------



## mainfishing (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

im sommer würd ichs dann eher mit köderfisch auf grund versuchen und wenns zu viel futterfisch gibt ist es eh sehr schwer und ich denke mal ds macht erst sinn wenns wirklich so richtig kalt ist#c


----------



## maulwurf2401 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

danke für die hilfreichen antworten.

das ich keine zander fangen kann wo keine sind ist ja wohl logisch

und das ds nur im winter sínn macht halte ich für ein gerücht

gruß flo


----------



## theactor (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

HI,



> und das ds nur im winter sínn macht halte ich für ein gerücht


Nach meinen Erfahrungen: für ein mehr als widerlegbares Gerücht (hängt aber sicherlich auch vom jew. Gewässer ab....)


#h


----------



## mainfishing (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

okay okay habt ja recht
nur jetzt meine frage wie ist denn die führungstechnik vom ufer aus|kopfkrat


----------



## _Pepe_ (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Entweder zupfen oder oder das Blei langsam über Grund schleifen lassen. Ab und zu lasse ich den Köder auch noch zusätzlich einen Sprung machen > brachte mir schon viele Fische...#6


----------



## mainfishing (1. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ok danke aber wirfst du da dann einfach in die strömung und wie hoch hast du da dein köder stehn weil desto weiter du wirfst, desto näher is der köder, durch den winkle der schnur, näher am boden|kopfkrat


----------



## mainfishing (7. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

keiner ne idee?;+


----------



## crazyFish (7. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Beim DS vom Ufer ausgibt es halt für die Wurfweite eine Grenze, ab welcher die Montage dann zu flach ist.

Schau ma hier: http://barsch-alarm.de/News/print/sid=1085.html


----------



## Zanderlui (7. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

kannst den winkel aller höchstens noch variieren beim weiten werfen über deine rutenlänge die dann so drei bis dreineinhalb meter sein sollte!!!


----------



## Janusz1955 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo
Ich vervende  Fluoro carbonschnur,der Haken wird mit zwei Quetschülsen befestigt.Hülse auf die Schnur ,Haken  mit Spitze nach oben, Hülse drauf.Hülsen festmachen(vorsichtig quetschen)Zwischen  den beiden Hülsen und Haken  lasse ich etwas Spielraum.Ganz genau ist das erklärt:: blissclips_tv Angel Videos


----------



## ... (16. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hi!
Welche Köder bevorzugt ihr beim DS für Hecht, Zander und Barsch?
Habt ihr mal ne guten Onlineshop? Bei meinem Tackledealer gibt es nur sehr wenig Auswahl, leider.
Und gibt es bei der Offsethakengröße eine Faustregel was die Ködergröße angeht ähnlich wie bei einem Gummifisch?

Gruß,
...


----------



## crazyFish (16. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Schau ma bei www.camo-tackle.d, dort bekommst du zum einem ein sehr großes Angebot an DS Ködern und zum anderen ist bei so gut wie jedem Köder angegeben, welcher Haken dazu empfohlen wird.
Wenn du auf der Startseite rechts die Links (|uhoh:, ) anklickst kommst du auf zwei Seiten wo die Köder im Unterwasser einsatz zu sehen sind...


----------



## Pike81221 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gesehen, dass meine Frage schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde, aber ich hoffe doch die richtige Antwort zu bekommen... #c

Also ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit mit einem Boot auf meine Gewässer zu fahren, vorallem jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit ist es dann sehr schwer so zu fangen... Ich habe vor diese Montage am nächsten WE zu ersten mal auszuprobieren. Dabei habe ich die Möglichkeit an den 40km entfernten Mittellandkanal zu fahren, meint Ihr das es sich um diese Jahreszeit lohnt? Vorallem, wie würdet Ihr fischen? Werfen, oder an der Spundwand runter? In Minden an der Schachtschleuse ist schon ein sehr schönes Revier, aber ich kann irgendwie nicht einschätzen ob ich jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit vielleicht weiter ins Tiefe muss.... Hat jemand Erfahrungen???

Danke und Petri
Benjamin


----------



## AlBundy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Pike81221 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe vor diese Montage am nächsten WE zu ersten mal auszuprobieren. Dabei habe ich die Möglichkeit an den 40km entfernten Mittellandkanal zu fahren, meint Ihr das es sich um diese Jahreszeit lohnt? Vorallem, wie würdet Ihr fischen? Werfen, oder an der Spundwand runter? .Danke und Petri
> Benjamin


 
Moinsen,

schau mal bei BissClip's unter der Rubrik DropShot mit Naturköder nach.
Da fischt auch einer mit Tauwurm gezielt unter der Brücke mit Erfolg...#h


----------



## Pike81221 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> schau mal bei BissClip's unter der Rubrik DropShot mit Naturköder nach.
> Da fischt auch einer mit Tauwurm gezielt unter der Brücke mit Erfolg...#h



Nabend!!

Danke für Deinen Hinweis... den Clip habe ich schon gesehen... darum bin ich so scharf darauf die Technik auszuprobieren!! Aber ich weiß nicht was bei dieser Jahreszeit dabei passieren wird... Hat noch einer Tipps?? Vielleicht sogar Du AlBundy?? Vielleicht Köderführung!?

Ich habe mit erst einmal das Tiefenprofil des MLK besorgt... dort wo die Schiffe fahren und anlegen, soll eine stetige Wassertiefe von 4m herschen... kann mir das einer Bestätigen!? Dann kann ich ja in den Häfen an den Spundwänden entlang gehen... würde mich schon interessieren....

Danke noch einmal für Deine Antwort Al!!

Gruß aus Lage
Benjamin


----------



## holle (22. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

probier auf alle fälle die häfen. bei uns funzen zur zeit krebse und würmer ganz gut.

einerseits die bug ants. je nach einsatzgebiet am jig, am ds-rig und am carolina-rig.







andererseits wacky-geriggte würmer wie die v-tail-crawler, und die guten alten rascal-worms. funzen an der ds-montage wenn man von spundwänden fischt, oder vom ufer geworfen am carolina-rig.
















und falls ihr euch fragt was das für eine kranke montage ist (*holles-wacky-carolina-antihänger-schleifmontage* :q:q:q). 
ich musste improvisieren. die barsche waren am grund zwischen den steinen, also hier im hafen sehr hängerreich. 
deswegen das ds-stab-blei und der mit gummi hängerfrei gestaltete haken. 
hat sich als äusserst fängig herausgestellt die montage (im prinzip ein abgewandeltes carolina-rig). das ds-stabblei zappelt sich beim drill meist an den köder. man kann es auch an einem  kleinen seitenarm befestigen wenn man es richtig machen will. 






allerdings war das mit dem schnipsgummi am widerhaken recht nervig (aber trotzdem fängig). deshalb gibts da diese haken mit den "fühlern" für die wacky-rigs. ich hab mir wegen notwendigkeit auf die schnelle selbst welche gebunden und als "fühler" mono verwendet. funzt auch (aber ist ne fummelige arbeit). werd sie mir demnächst auch bei camo bestellen.






mit diesen haken kann man die wacky-geriggten würmer sehr hängerlos am boden entlangzupfen und die zwei "fühler" verhindern nicht nur hänger, sondern auch ein zu tiefes inhalieren des gummiwurms. so, dass der haken immer im maul hängt. und wenn doch was hängenbleibt, dann meist ein barsch :q 

dem reudigen streuner hier hat auch der wacky-gummiwurm gefallen.


----------



## Luiz (22. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

schöne bilder, thx! 

Viele Grüße 

Luiz


----------



## Pike81221 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo Holle,

schöne Bilder!! Danke für Deine Antwort!!!

So langsam werde ich ganz kribbelig und möchte die Montage ausprobieren...
Ich habe noch nie einen Zander gefangen. Irgendwie mach ich mir ja langsam mal hoffnungen!! Was haltet Ihr von Geruchsstoffen oder von gesalzenen Ködern!? Mit welchen habt Ihr bessere Erfahrungen gemacht!?

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## holle (22. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

bei geruchsstoffen und gesalzenen ködern gehen die meinungen auseinander.

ich bin der meinung: schaden kanns nicht.

eigene erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass mit geruchsstoffen versehene köder (wie einige von keitech oder ecogear uvm) sogar noch inhaliert werden wenn man sie einfach am boden liegen lässt, während normale gummis meist nur in aktion inhaliert werden.

hier mal was zum lesen zum thema geschmack.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Klasse Bilder Holle...#h


----------



## strawinski (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



CESA schrieb:


> Das ist ja eben der Unterschied zu den USA. Man muß sich alles erst raussuchen und viele Sachen gibt es dann trotzdem nicht in Deutschland zu kaufen.
> Verglichen mit Cabellas ist doch alles lachhaft was hier in Deutschland geboten wir. Mir ist klar das dort ein viel größerer Markt zu versorgen ist als hier, bin aber dennoch beeindruckt und auch ein bißchen neidisch, das man das hier nicht geboten bekommt.
> http://www.cabelas.com/
> Testbereicht über Cabellas:http://www.angeltreff.org/handlertest/test_cabelas.html
> ...



die Teilei von cabelas kommen ausChina. Ich wolte sie auch mal importieren über Alibaba, hat sich jeoch noch keiner gemeldet. Ich china werden ungeheuer gute Sachen in dem Bereich hergstellt.


----------



## J@n21 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo zusammen wollte mal nachfragen wie man genau das blei bei dieser art der montage befestigt...hab mir versucht das auf zig videos oder bildern abzuschauen was mir jedoch bis jetzt leider nicht gelang |kopfkrat

lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



J@n21 schrieb:


> wie man genau das blei bei dieser art der montage befestigt...


 
Die Schnur wird einfach in den Spezialwirbel geklemmt.
Man sollte es nicht für möglich halten, aber es hält.


----------



## Tim78 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Das ist bei bei einem speziellen Drop-Shot Blei echt nicht schwer.
Du musst nur den Nippel( die Schnur) durch die Lasche(sieht bei dem Blei wie ein platt gedrückter wirbel aus )Ziehen und verklemmen :g . Achte am Anfang aber darauf das du den Abstand zwischen Blei und Hacken nicht zu klein wählst beim Ufer angeln darf der ruhig 40-50cm sei . Wenn der Abstand kleiner wird schleift der Köder sonst auf dem Boden und das finden nur wenig große Räuber echt gut .#6

Wenn dir noch nicht geholfen ist geh mal auf "bissclips.tv" da
ist ne Seite von Dieter Isalisch( hoffe das der Name richtig ist)
wo die Montage echt gut beschrieben wird


----------



## J@n21 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

alles klar besten dank, dann weiss ich bescheid -hätte es nämlich nicht für möglich gehalten, dass das blei dann hält 

wie sieht das denn mit dem vorfach eigtl. aus?-hätte jetzt einfach flourocarbon dafür verwendet in ner 0,30 stärke für zander....was meint ihr dazu?

greetz


----------



## crazyFish (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Als Abruschschutz kann man auch ganz unten am Vorfach einen einfach Überschlagknoten binden, wenn man dem Blei nicht vertraut, so ist es nicht direkt verloren wenn es sich löst.

Vorfachmaterial sollte auf den Fischbestand angepasst werden, gibt es Hecht sollte man Stahl verwenden, denn auch der Esox interessiert sich für die DS Gummis. Bei Intresse schau ma in die Bordsuche oder schreib mich an, da gibs Infos wie man die aus Stahl herstellt.


----------



## J@n21 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

mh okay hätt ich mir auch eigtl. selbst beantworten können 

dachte nur, der esox zieht dann ab weil er ja immerhin genug zeit hat die sache unter die lupe zu nehmen beim verführerischen tänzeln des köders 

besten gruss#6


----------



## Parasol (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,



crazyFish schrieb:


> Als Abruschschutz kann man auch ganz unten am Vorfach einen einfach Überschlagknoten binden, wenn man dem Blei nicht vertraut, so ist es nicht direkt verloren wenn es sich löst.
> 
> Vorfachmaterial sollte auf den Fischbestand angepasst werden, gibt es Hecht sollte man Stahl verwenden, denn auch der Esox interessiert sich für die DS Gummis. Bei Intresse schau ma in die Bordsuche oder schreib mich an, da gibs Infos wie man die aus Stahl herstellt.



ich bin dazu übergegangen, meine Montage mit einem kleinen Einhänger zu versehen. Das Blei (ohne TropShotOese) befestige ich mit einer kurzen Vorfachschlaufe an diesem Einhänger, damit ich es notfalls leicht abreißen kann und meine Montage nicht verliere.

Den Bodenabstand reguliere ich, indem ich den Haken auf dem Vorfach (Stahl oder Fluorcarbon) verschiebbar befestige. In der neuesten Esox ist eine solche Montage ebenfalls beschrieben. Geht ganz einfach und erhält die Tragkraft des Vorfachs zu 100 %. Je zwei Silikonstopper und 2 Perlen über und unter dem Haken anbringen - fertig.


----------



## sc00b (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Den Bodenabstand reguliere ich, indem ich den Haken auf dem Vorfach (Stahl oder Fluorcarbon) verschiebbar befestige. In der neuesten Esox ist eine solche Montage ebenfalls beschrieben. Geht ganz einfach und erhält die Tragkraft des Vorfachs zu 100 %. Je zwei Silikonstopper und 2 Perlen über und unter dem Haken anbringen - fertig.




Hi, 

hab ich auch grad gelesen. wo ist der Vorteil? außer knotenfrei?? ( ok großer vorteil..)

Ob ich nun das blei richtung haken mache oder haken richtung blei ist doch egal? 

Hätte irwe schiss das der haken im Drill verrutscht


----------



## crazyFish (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mit Silikonstoppern? Naja, da ich hier eh nur mit Stahlfische quetsche ich mir meine Vorfächer lieber weiter. Da bin ich dann sicher, das der Druck den ich beim Haken setzen aufbringe auch 1:1 beim Fisch ankommt. Denn die Hechte finden die Monatge doch ganz ansprechend .

Mit dem Klemmen der DS Bleie hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme, wenn man die aber hat kann man sich ne "Leiter" aus einfachen Überschlagknoten basteln, diese Stützen dann jeweils das Blei und felxibel ist man trotzdem noch.


----------



## Parasol (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,



sc00b schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ich auch grad gelesen. wo ist der Vorteil? außer knotenfrei?? ( ok großer vorteil..)
> 
> ...



mir bedeutet der Tragkraftgewinn sehr viel, da mir vorher sehr viele Montagen bei Hängern genau am Palomarknoten gerissen sind. Ausserdem habe ich Bleie verloren, die sich selbst gelöst haben. Dazu kommt, dass die DS-Blei auf Stahl nicht halten und FC durch die Klemmöse beschädigt wird, wenn man das Blei öfter verschiebt.

Dass sich die Montage beim Drill verschieben kann, stört mich überhaupt nicht, geht ja nur bis max. zum Einhänger und ist mit einem Griff wieder in Position.

Bei Stahl verwende ich auch Klemmhülsen, dann ist natürlich nichts mit verschieben.


----------



## crazyFish (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Zu dem DS Blei auf Stahl, den Stahl habe ich nur oberhalb des Haken. Unter der Klemmhülse des Haken forme ich eine Öse in die ich das FC dann knoten kann. 

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/4044/dsstahlvi7.png



Der Bereich unterhalb des Hakens gehört nicht zur Wirkungslinie Fisch zu Angler
FC ist billiger als Stahl
weniger auffällig als mit einer reinen Stahlmontage
Die Blei lassen sich problemlos am FC befestigen
Bis jetz löste sich auch immer, bei einem Hänger, der untere Überhandknoten als dass sich das FC am Stahl zerschnnitt


----------



## Parasol (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo, GrazyFish,

diese Lösung kannte ich bislang noch nicht und finde sie sehr gut; eigentlich das bisher Beste.

Das werde ich auch übernehmen.


----------



## crazyFish (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo, GrazyFish,
> 
> diese Lösung kannte ich bislang noch nicht und finde sie sehr gut; eigentlich das bisher Beste.
> 
> Das werde ich auch übernehmen.



Schön zu hören :q, aber ich denke ich werde die noch minimal abändern. Ich habe vor zwischen dem Haken und den Klemmhülsen jeweils Miniperlen zu setzen, damit sich der Haken incl. Köder besser drehen kann.
Das ganze werde ich bei der nächsten Generation Vorfächer mal testen.

Wer der Verbindung FC zu Stahl nicht traut kann dort auch einen MiniSprengring oder ähnliches verbauen, einen Wirbel würde ich dort nicht setzen, damit nicht zuviel von der Bleibewegung auf den Köder verloren geht.


----------



## sc00b (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Schön zu hören :q, aber ich denke ich werde die noch minimal abändern. Ich habe vor zwischen dem Haken und den Klemmhülsen jeweils Miniperlen zu setzen, damit sich der Haken incl. Köder besser drehen kann.
> Das ganze werde ich bei der nächsten Generation Vorfächer mal testen.
> 
> Wer der Verbindung FC zu Stahl nicht traut kann dort auch einen MiniSprengring oder ähnliches verbauen, einen Wirbel würde ich dort nicht setzen, damit nicht zuviel von der Bleibewegung auf den Köder verloren geht.





Mit welchem Knoten machst du das Stahl an der HS fest?

mfg


----------



## crazyFish (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Da ich Geflochtene benutze mit einem NoKnot Verbinder...


----------



## sc00b (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Da ich Geflochtene benutze mit einem NoKnot Verbinder...





Also du machst ne Schlaufe ins Stahl und dann ein NonKnot? das hält? BZW ist die verbindung noch genauso "direkt" wie mittels albright knoten oder besser?


----------



## crazyFish (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Mein Vorfach hat oben genauso eine Öse wie unten. Dort hänge ich den NoKnot dann ein. Anderes habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin,
ich war bislang immer nur mit DS unterwegs...
will aber im sommer mal mit den DS Ködern, z.B. V-Tails 7,5cm mal oberflächenähnliches  jerken ausprobieren...
wie soll ich das wurfgewicht erhöhen?
der köder an sich wiegt bestimmt nicht mal 1g

MfG


----------



## crazyFish (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Sicher, dass die nicht mehr als 1g wiegen |rolleyes

Aber leicht sind sie auf jedenfall.
Die einfache Lösung ist es Bleischrote an den Haken zuklemmen. Die "professionale" heisst Belly Weigths, dass sind spezielle Gewicht, die man am Wide Gap Haken befestigen kann.

Einfach mal danach oder nach dem Thema Softjerken suchen.

Aber dran denken, je mehr Blei desto schneller sinkt die Geschichte natürlich auch ab, wenn du oberflächennah arbeiten willst.


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hi,

hat jemand vielleicht mal ein bild wie man die geflochtene mit der fluocarbon verbindet? waere super!
mike


----------



## crazyFish (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich nutze diesen hier für Mono und Geflecht und kann nicht klagen...


----------



## holle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

yupp, der ist top #6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin,


wie kann es sein ,dass 20 Stk. Fin-S Fish Bloody Mary bei as-tackle 4.95€ kosten und
                               10Stk  "             "           "     bei fishingtackle24 5.95 kosten?

Beide köder sind von lunker city


ist am as-tackle angebot was faul?


----------



## mipo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> wie kann es sein ,dass 20 Stk. Fin-S Fish Bloody Mary bei as-tackle 4.95€ kosten und
> ...


 


Denke ich nicht es wird einfach am Abnahmevolumen bei AS-Tackle liegen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin Moin,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Fish n' Shad in 1,75 zoll und dem fin-s-fish in 2.5 zoll gemacht?

Beim Dropshotten une Softjerken?


----------



## holle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Fish n' Shad in 1,75 zoll und dem fin-s-fish in 2.5 zoll gemacht?
> 
> Beim Dropshotten une Softjerken?





meinst sicher den fin-s-shad, ist gut zum miniiiiiijerken und am ds, aber besser am kleinen jigkopf.

und der kleine fin-s-fish ist am ds bestens aufgehoben und am jig ebenfalls.


----------



## stechapfel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

So isses! Ebenfalls hab ich den Fin-S Fish auch am T-Rig mit ganz kurzen Sprüngen geführt...Geht!#6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin Moin,
kann ich im Sommer vom Boot auch mit Standard DS Fischen?
Fische ich bei ca. 4-5 meter wassertiefe nicht unter den Barschen hininunter?

MfG


----------



## crazyFish (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dass kannst du nur ausprobieren, je nach Beschffenheit des Gewässers halten sich die Barsche auch im Sommer ab und an grundnah auf, wenn es dort zB viel Kraut mit Futter gibt.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

bei camo-tackle ist der Hakentipp für offsets beim Fin-S-Fish den ich mir holen werde 4.
Meinen die 4/0?
kleine offsets als 1/0 kann man nicht kaufen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> kleine offsets als 1/0 kann man nicht kaufen...


 
Doch, Grösse 1 gibt es noch.


----------



## holle (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

geht auch kleiner hier und hier

um welchen fin-s gehts denn ?


----------



## worker_one (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

es geht sogar noch kleiner...

klick


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Fin-s-Fish in 2.5 " und Fin-s-shad in 1.5"


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Den Offsett beim größeren fin-s zum Dropshotten und softjerken und den kleineren ausschließlich zum softjerken. Fürs DS nehm ich einfach kleine DS Haken für die Nasenköderung


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Eine Frage:
Sind 4cm kleine DS köder nihct zu klein?


----------



## crazyFish (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Sind 4cm kleine DS köder nihct zu klein?



Nöö nicht wenn sie der natürlichen Futtergröße des Zielfisches entsprechen...


----------



## Pepe.nt (2. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo

Bin DS einsteiger und brauche mal eure hilfe !!!!!!!

War jetzt 3 Tage DS lang am See aber leider keinen BISS !!!!!
Große Forellen (3-5 Pfund) kamen hinterher aber packten nicht zu !!! Was mache ich falsch ?????Köder war ein 10cm Shad fish von Balzer mit V Schwanz !!!

Wie soll ich den köder führen?
Wie ist die Rutenstellung ?(11 Uhr?) 

LG Volker ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nachläufer sind immer heikel  Bei Forellen hat die Flucht immer was gebracht. Also Köder anzupfen, etwas Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen dann verlangsamen. Rutenstellung mußt für Dich selbst wählen.


----------



## Pepe.nt (2. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo 

Kann mir denn keiner HELFEN???und ein paar TIPS geben ?????

LG Volker ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Big Man (3. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir denn keiner HELFEN???und ein paar TIPS geben ?????
> 
> LG Volker ;+ ;+ ;+



Schau doch mal hier den Treat durch, da sind auch Videos dabei da kannst du dir das ansehen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel


Was auch hilft ist lesen#6


----------



## Pepe.nt (3. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo

Würde mir ja gerne ein Video anschauen geht aber nicht !!! internet zu langsam |gr: |gr: |gr:

LG Volker


----------



## mipo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Würde mir ja gerne ein Video anschauen geht aber nicht !!! internet zu langsam |gr: |gr: |gr:
> 
> LG Volker


 

Wozu brauchst du Tips? Lese diesen Thraed durch und du hast genug Tips damit du Fische fängst.


----------



## Pepe.nt (3. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo 

Bin schon dabei !!!

kann noch ein wenig dauern bis ich durch bin!!!

Wie erkenne ich einen Biss ????

LG Volker


----------



## mipo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin schon dabei !!!
> 
> ...




Du merkst einen Biss durch einen kräftigen Schlag in der Rute und sehen tust du den Biss wenn die Schnur plötzlich abflacht. Deswegen dauernd Kontakt zum Köder halten. Du brauchst einfach etwas Übung.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (3. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Eine Frage:
Sollte man ca. 6-8cm lange v-tails, z.b fin-s-fish oder power v-tail mit nem normalen DS Haken und Nasenköderung fischen oder mit dem Offsett durch den bauch zum rücken, damit man mehr bisse verwerten kann, denn ein 8cm DS Gummi ist ja für nen barsch nihct gerade kurz


----------



## crazyFish (4. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin DS einsteiger und brauche mal eure hilfe !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Nicht nur an dich pepe, DS ist ne klasse Sache und manchmal auch die richtige Waffe, aber sicher kein Allheilmittel. 
Vllt. hast du einfach die falsche Methode probiert.
DS ist nichts für immer sondern für nen bestimmte Nische, wenn die Schuppenträger eine bestimmte Köderführung bevorzugen...


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ab wieviel cm Köderlänge ködert ihr DS nicht nicht mehr durch die Nase an?


----------



## Pepe.nt (4. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Nicht nur an dich pepe, DS ist ne klasse Sache und manchmal auch die richtige Waffe, aber sicher kein Allheilmittel.
> Vllt. hast du einfach die falsche Methode probiert.
> DS ist nichts für immer sondern für nen bestimmte Nische, wenn die Schuppenträger eine bestimmte Köderführung bevorzugen...


 

Hallo

Bin einsteiger und werde es weiter probieren !!!
Was führ ein Köder könnt ihr mir empfehlen ???damit es irgend wann mal klappt und welche köderführung ??? z.z. zupfe ich ein wenig und lasse ihn dann so20bis 30 sec.auf spannung  stehen!!

LG Volker


----------



## christianr (11. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe wie montiert man denn DS Balance Hook richtig
http://www.fischparade.de/product_i....html/XTCsid/e3f2bf22876476c18cad18065b3e05be


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Einmal war bei einer Fisch&Fang(ich glaube letzten spätsommer) so ein Gummiwurm dabei. Weiß jemand wovon ich spreche, wenn ja ist dieser auch als DS-Wurm zu benutzen?


----------



## holle (12. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



christianr schrieb:


> ich brauch mal eure Hilfe wie montiert man denn DS Balance Hook richtig
> http://www.fischparade.de/product_i....html/XTCsid/e3f2bf22876476c18cad18065b3e05be



 keine ahnung was ein kleiner jigkopf am ds zu suchen hat zumal man darauf achten sollte das ds-köder eher auftreiben und nicht sinken. |kopfkrat und balanced ist der mit sicherheit nicht wenn ich mir den stand der öse und den stand des bleies anschaue.
fällt für mich unter kategorie dinge die die welt nicht braucht.

@ Ab ans Wasser!

gummiwürmer sind allgemein am ds gut. ebenso wie echte. 
fast egal welche fabrikate. allerdings sind aromatisierte wie von keitech um längen besser als unaromatisierte worms.

allerdings fangen sie im sommer wacky-rigged oder sonst auch am carolina- oder mojo-rig besser.


----------



## Siermann (12. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Ich habe diese montage im Sommer mit 7x7 geflecht nachgebunden da bei uns viele hechte sind und was soll ich sagen kombiniert mit nem 13cm  No Action Shad hats auch gut funktioniert :2Hechte 56cm und 61cm und 2 die ich verloren habe 
Ich hatte dén abstand zwischeb blei und haken mit 30cm gewählt da wir sehr viele schmieralgen auf dem grund haben und ein normales jiggen nicht möglich ist aber so komm ich auch mit gummis zum erfolg ,obwohl ich eigentlich ein eingefleischter Wobblerfetischist bin.
mfg tim


----------



## christianr (12. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ Holle
die schnur laüft da genau durch denn bleikopf so das der im 90° winkel zur schnur hängt aber wie wird der montiert unten dran oder wie die normalen haken mitten drin und der ist in der DS schachtell von jacksen drin


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (13. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Wie ist es mit Tauwürmern oder Rotwürmern am Wacky-Rig.
Es soll ja gut sein.
Was denkt ihr, was ist füngiger:Kunstköder oder Lebendköder


----------



## holle (13. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

kommt auf die fische an. klingt lustich, aber is so. :q

es gibt tage da geht ein echter wurm überhaupt nicht, aber der glitzernde (oder auch nicht) gummikamerad fängt wie verrückt, und es gibt tage da ist es genau andersherum. 
aber solang ich nicht durch schonzeitbedingte kunstköderverbote eingeschränkt bin kommt mir auch kein echter wurm an den haken. ich mag die sauerei nicht.
höchstens beim wels-ansitz. :q

echter wurm bringt am wacky-rig nicht viel da das wacky-rig auf nachfedernde gummigesellen ausgelegt ist. und nen tauwurm nur einmal in der mitte durchstochen an den haken zu bringen und wacky fischen zu wollen dürfte neben der eventuellen nachfeder-unwilligkeit des tauwurms auch nen argen tauwurmverschleiss (selbst wenn man sie mit nem gummischnipsel auf dem haken fixiert) mit sich bringen. :m


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Okay vielen Dank.
Also auf dem Komposter und im Garten habe ich viel zu viele Würmer, daher die Idee.
Würdest du (holle) auch nen Gummiwurm am Wacky-Rig anstatt nem Fin-S mit Nasenköderung vorziehen oder istdas situativ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## holle (14. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

wie du schon vermutest, kommt auf die situation an. 
immer schön probieren und herausfinden was deine fischlis gerade wollen. 
das was hier funzt muss nicht zwingend woanders auch funzen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo DS gemeinde,
möchte das drop Shotten auf Forellen ausprobieren. Das ganze soll vom Ufer aus von statten gehen. Gewässer ist ein ca 3 meter breiter Fluss mit starker bis mittlerer strömung. Tiefe ca 1 Meter. 
Was für Bleigewichte würdet ihr nehmen? Ist ein 30 gramm Birnenblei zu viel? kann man auch irgendwie einen Zusatzdrilling befestigen? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim normalen Gufilieren die Forellen den Jighaken nicht richtig ins Maul bekommen. Ich verwende dann immer einen Zusatzdrilling an dem die Forellen dann auch hängen bleiben.
Ich würde es auch gerne mal mit ner kleinen Laube als Köder probieren. Die Laube möchte ich per Lippenanköderung präsentieren.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## holle (25. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

einige kennen diesen knoten vielleicht schon. 
abgewandelter seitenarmknoten, optimal für die waagerechte präsentation des köders beim vertikalen dropshotten. 
der knoten ist besser als der palomarknoten da er den haken stabil von unten und oben hält. 
für die, die ihn noch nicht kennen hab ichs mal bildlich gemacht. 

















@ hechtomat77

das gewicht musst du austesten. kommt auf die strömungsstärke und deine ködergrösse an. 
beim umgang mit forellen würde ich (wegen der verletzungsgefahr der untermaßigen kleinen) auf einen zusatzdrilling verzichten. 
ansonsten im fliessgewässer immer am seitenarm dropshotten weil du sonst nur fehlbisse hast da der köder zu straff auf der schnur, die durch die strömung gestrafft ist, sitzt und der fisch nicht ungehindert den köder inhalieren kann.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ Frau Holle: Super! Sieht genial aus. Werde ich gleichmal nachbauen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@holle
wie lange sollte der Seitenarm denn sein? 10 zentimeter oder eher mehr?
Hab es am besagten gewässer versucht und auch einen Biss gehabt. Nach ca 10 Sekunden war sie aber leider wieder weg.


----------



## holle (25. März 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

10 maximal. eher 4-5cm.


----------



## KupferDach (5. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo an alle  Bin neu hier im Forum und interessiere mich für das Dropshotten vom Ufer!
Ich habe mir ein 1,5 meter langes Fluorcarbonstück mit einem 5 cm Seitenarm mit einer Auftriebsperle gekauft an dem ein Haken der Größe 2 ist...(siehe hier --> http://boddenangler.de/Balzer-Drop-Shot-Fertigsystem-Active-Gr2 ) Nun hab ich am Seitenarm einen 7cm langen Köder in schwarz-perlmutt(weifischfarbe) per Nasenköderung befestigt!
1.Wie soll ich jetzt das Floucarbonstück mit der Hauptschnur(Geflochtene) verbinden? 
2.Die typische "Einholbewegung" ist doch : Leichte Zupfer/Schläge aus dem Handgelenk und dann 1-2 Rollenumdrehungen und dann wieder zupfen/schlagen usw., oder nicht?


P.S.: 3. Ist das oben genannte System gut?

Danke im vorraus  

MfG Flo !

Als zusätzliche Info : Ich fische in einem Kanal der ein wenig Strömung hat ( Dortmund-Ems-Kanal in Meppen ), deswegen der Seitenarm oder?


----------



## holle (7. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@ kupferdach

zu 1. 
mit dem schlagschnurknoten. 
der dunkelgrüne ist in dem fall die mono. 

zu 2.
welche bewegungen du dem köder gibst und ihm leben einhauchst muss jeder für sein gewässer herausfinden. da gibts nicht wirklich eine faustregel die überall fängt. 
schau dir deinen köder im wasser 
aus der nähe an und schau welche deiner bewegungen ihn von seiner schokoladenseite zeigen. 

zu 3.
an dem system ist so nichts auszusetzen. nur die haken könnten bischen spitzer / schärfer sein.

oben in den bildern vom knoten hab ich auch nen frischen balzer-dropshothaken benutzt weil ich sie gerade griffbereit hatte, und man sieht in bild 6 deutlich die eher dürftige qualität der spitze.


----------



## KupferDach (9. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ok danke holle... das stimmt echt mit den hacken  aber naja ich werde es erstmal so probieren 

leider darf ich hier in Meppen erst am 1 Mai auf Raubschfisch gehen, also muss das noch ein bisschen warten


----------



## steve71 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@Holle: der von Dir vorgestellte Knoten gefällt sehr gut! Der Haken bleibt deutlich besser in der gewünschten Position als beim Palomarknoten!

@all: welche Vorfachstärke benutzt Ihr zum Dropshot-Zanderfischen im Strom(Elbe)? Reicht eine 0,28er aus oder ist ´ne 0,35 mm angebrachter?? Ich würde eher zu 0,35er tendieren, habe aber Bedenken, daß die Bisse seltener werden?

Gruß Steve


----------



## KupferDach (10. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

ich würde auch eher die 0,35er nehmen, denn in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass auch einmal ein richtig Kapitaler einsteigen kann, wärst du damit eher auf der sicheren Seite ... Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Scheuchwirkung einer 0,35er so viel höher als die einer 0,28er liegt...  Aber ich würde es also am Anfang mit ner 0,35er porbieren und wenn überhaupt nix beißt auf die 0,28er umsteigen!

MfG Flo


----------



## steve71 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Vielen Dank für den Tip, Flo!

Gruß Steve


----------



## August (11. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@holle möchte mich für deine Super Fotos bedanken habe es zuhause mal am Tockenen einige male gebunden und finde den Knoten würklich allererste Sahne


----------



## KupferDach (11. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kein Problem Steve  Man(n) hilft wo man kann 

MfG Flo

P.S.: @ holle : Der Knoten ist echt 1a ... hält genial und bleibt viel besser in der waagerechten position als der Palomar


----------



## Dissection2k (28. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo liebes Forum! #h

Der Grund meines Schreibens ist recht einfach. Als ich heute im Angelladen und gleichzeitig auf der Suche nach passenden Drop-Shot-Haken war, griff ich versehentlich statt zu den den angepeilten "Gamakatsu Worm 3*1*4", zu "Gamakatsu Worm 34" #q

Doch kaum schlug ich im Netz nach, wurde mir angezeigt, dass dies ebenfalls ein Drop-Shot-Haken sei. Nun versuchte ich meine kleinen Fische (ähnlich Lunker City Fin-S) testweise anzuködern. Blöd: Bei den Worm 34'ern handelt es sich nicht um Wide-Gap-Haken, wodurch die "allseits bekannte Anköderungsmethode" nicht so gut funktioniert. Zudem meinte ein Kollege heute zu mir, dass ich meine Haken zu groß wählen würde. Daher meine Fragen: 



Bietet sich hierbei eher die Nasen-Anköderung an? Oder soll ich die Fischchen doch auf die Haken friemeln? Wenn ja: Wie?
Welche Hakengröße bietet sich für Fischchen von 6,5 und 10cm an? Ich habe heute 2'er und 0/1'er gekauft. Sind die wirklich zu groß?


----------



## dirk-mann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

moin

wollte es dieses mal mit dem dropshoten probieren wollte mir aber nicht gleich ne neue combo holen ich habe in meinem rutenwald noch ne yad mora in 2,40 gefunden war meine erste spinnrute ist sehr hart denkt ihr die reicht ersteinmal für den anfang als rolle hätte ich dann 2500er exage fa 

gruß dirk


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hast Du eine Winkelpicker? Die würde es eher tun, die Spitze sollte weich sein.


----------



## dirk-mann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin

nein hab ich leider nicht hab letztens erst paar ruten verkauft unter anderem ne winkelpicker dachte die rute sollte eher straff sein dann komm ich wohl um den kauf ner neuen rute nicht rum

gruß dirk


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Jein, die Rute kan einem Besenstiel schon ähneln oder gar härter sein, die Spitze sollte eher weich sein damit der Fisch weniger Wiederstand spürt und die dient ja auch teilweise der Bissanzeige.


----------



## crazyFish (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Nach ein Wenig rumprobieren bin ich aber dazu übergegangen beim fischen vom Ufer aus-auf Distanz-eine Rute mit einer etwas härten Spitze zufischen. Damit habe ich persönlich mehr Gefühl für die Montage und auf Distanz hat man eh einen Schnurbogen, den ich zur Bissanzeige bzw. als "Puffer" beim Biss nutze.

Fischt man jedoch nah unter der Rutenspitze gilt da wieder das Argument der weichen Spitze, ist aber wie vieles beim Fischen persönliche Geschmackssache .


----------



## dirk-mann (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin

ldenke werde das mal mit der yad ausprobieren und wenn es mir gefällt werde ich mir ne ds rute holen wobei ich jetzt immer noch nicht weiß weiche oder harte spitze

gruß dirk


----------



## Dissection2k (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Kann denn wirklich keiner meine Haken-Frage beantworten? :c


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Die von Dir genannten Haken sind für sehr schmale Köder gemacht, eben Würmer oÄ Riesentwister. Die Anköderung ist die selbe wie mit dem Wide Gap

http://baitcaster.de/fish/images/stories/dickbarschegezielt/geriggtewuermer.jpg


----------



## Laksos (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ldenke werde das mal mit der yad ausprobieren und wenn es mir gefällt werde ich mir ne ds rute holen wobei ich jetzt immer noch nicht weiß weiche oder harte spitze
> 
> gruß dirk


 Im Zweifel würde ich erst mal 'ne weichere Spitze nehmen, vor allem, wenn man damit anfängt und zu Beginn erstmal bischen Gefühl für das Gezuppel kriegen will.


----------



## Dissection2k (29. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die von Dir genannten Haken sind für sehr schmale Köder gemacht, eben Würmer oÄ Riesentwister. Die Anköderung ist die selbe wie mit dem Wide Gap
> 
> http://baitcaster.de/fish/images/stories/dickbarschegezielt/geriggtewuermer.jpg



Ah, OK! Vielen Dank! Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt, dass ich die anderen Haken heute doch noch geholt habe |supergri


----------



## dirk-mann (16. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin

habe mir jetzt ne cormoran black bull s drop shot geholt und ne daiwa rsi 2000
und jede menge kleinkram unter anderem hardmono fluocarbon nun zu meiner frage der verkäufer hat mir so ne haken empfohlen die so komisch gebogen sind die sollen dadurch immer 90 grad abstehen weiß aber nicht genau wie und meine zweite frage wenn das vorfach 1,5 m lang ist habe ich beim auswerfen arge probleme denn hauptschnur knotenlosverbinder wirbel und dann das vorfach der knotenlos geht ja nicht durch den rutenring wie verbindet ihr hauptschnur und vorfach achja und das blei muß ich das irgendwie sichern mit ner quetschhülse oder so und kann man nen angstdrilling montieren
fragen über fragen 

gruß dirk


----------



## Rocardoso spin (16. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> habe mir jetzt ne cormoran black bull s drop shot geholt und ne daiwa rsi 2000
> und jede menge kleinkram unter anderem hardmono fluocarbon nun zu meiner frage der verkäufer hat mir so ne haken empfohlen die so komisch gebogen sind die sollen dadurch immer 90 grad abstehen weiß aber nicht genau wie und meine zweite frage wenn das vorfach 1,5 m lang ist habe ich beim auswerfen arge probleme denn hauptschnur knotenlosverbinder wirbel und dann das vorfach der knotenlos geht ja nicht durch den rutenring wie verbindet ihr hauptschnur und vorfach achja und das blei muß ich das irgendwie sichern mit ner quetschhülse oder so und kann man nen angstdrilling montieren
> ...


 

servus,...das sind ja tausend fragen die du da hast,....#d
hast du denn gar keine ahnung von drop shot ??? oder mal ne dvd von dietmat isaisch geschaut zwecks drop shot angeln,...??? oder nen guten drop shot angler bei dir da am gewässer.????  zeigen is besser als hier zu schreiben,...|uhoh:

Ne Rute hätte ich dir ne 3 meter Skelettor 5-28wg empfohlen u ne shimano stradic 2500   zum drop shot angeln,....musst du etwas schwerer bebleit fischen ne 2,70 Hiro 5-28 wg u bei starker strömung zb ne beast master 20-50 wg....!!!!  auswerfen probleme ?????#d   das ganze vorfach is 1,5 meter lang in der mit der haken unten das blei u obern ran an den verbinder,...bei ner 3 meter rute oder 2,70 rute hast du genug spielraum um auszuwerfen!!!   u zwecks haken müsste man wissen welchen du da hast u um ihn zu befestigen müsste man es dir zeigen....:q


----------



## Sete (16. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Du meinst sicher einen Stand Out Haken so wie diese hier: http://www.bigtackle.de/index.php?cat=c2267_Stand-Out-Haken.html 

Das Blei klemmst du einfach, am Ende auf die Schnur, da ist ein Clip dran, da brauchst du nichst  mit Quetschhülsen machen. Ausserdem kann man so den Köder in verschiedenen Tiefen anbieten.
Und der Rest würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Rocardoso spin (16. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

welcher rest?


----------



## Upi (16. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin!
Ich sag nur Google mal da findest du alles, vom Montagen bis Videos Haken und Köder


----------



## Frieder (16. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Habe denn hier nochmal einige Links zur Veranschaulichung einer Drop Shot Monage zusammengestellt.
Vor allem, wenn man den Film gesehen hat, dürfte einem doch die Montage klar sein ....

http://www.bassfishingusa.com/Riggin..._shot_rig.html

http://www.catcherman.com/features/r...512sportmn.htm

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/raubfischangeln/drop-shot-montage-ruteundrolle.html

Ich denke, noch einfacher geht es wirklich nicht.
Und nun wünsche ich allen eine schöne Bastelstunde ....


----------



## holle (16. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> habe mir jetzt ne cormoran black bull s drop shot geholt und ne daiwa rsi 2000
> und jede menge kleinkram unter anderem hardmono fluocarbon *(dazu sag ich nix |supergri)* nun zu meiner frage der verkäufer hat mir so ne haken empfohlen die so komisch gebogen sind die sollen dadurch immer 90 grad abstehen weiß aber nicht genau wie *(sicher sinds die standout-hooks fürs vertikale, bringen nur von der spundwand oder vom boot was)* und meine zweite frage wenn das vorfach 1,5 m lang ist habe ich beim auswerfen arge probleme denn hauptschnur knotenlosverbinder wirbel und dann das vorfach der knotenlos geht ja nicht durch den rutenring wie verbindet ihr hauptschnur und vorfach *(lass den knotenlos weg und mach nen schlagschnurknoten um vorfach mit hauptschnur zu verbinden)* achja und das blei muß ich das irgendwie sichern mit ner quetschhülse oder so *(musst du nicht, sonst ist bei nem hänger der sinn des klemmbleis davon und du reisst dir anstatt nur das blei deine ganze montage ab. maximal nen halben knoten vor das blei setzen um nen fixpunkt zu haben.)* und kann man nen angstdrilling montieren *(kann man, aber sollte man lassen*. *angsthaken fällt optisch zu sehr auf und ist beim ds eher unnütz* *da die angriffe meist auf den kopf oder die mitte kommen)*
> ...



*die antworten auf deine fragen hättest du allerdings auch im thread hier gefunden... aber das lesen und die zeit, ich weiss schon... *|supergri


----------



## Mr.Burns71 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der 2-teiligen "Henk Simonsz Godfather Parabolic-Rute", WG 25-50g, von SPRO in Bezug auf's dropshoten?
Da ich sowohl ins Drop-Shot-Angeln, als auch ins Vertical-Angeln hineinschnuppern möchte, hoffe ich mit dieser Rute 2 Fliegen totschlagen zu können.
Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar!


----------



## Star (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

erstmal hallo allerseits |wavey:
grade alles durchgelesen - gibt ja schon ne richtige profi ecke hier#6
also bin neu im forum und hab seit meinen jugendtagen nicht mehr geangelt.
war schon immer ein kleiner raubfisch-fanatiker aber gewässerbedingt (behaupte ich jetzt mal|kopfkrat) mit nur mässigem erfolg.
will also nach 5 oder mehr jahren mal wieder die spinnrute auspacken und lese nur noch drop shot |bigeyes

nach meinem ersten ausflug der mit abgebrochener rutenspitze (fragt nicht) und einigen versenkten kopytos endete - und natürlich ohne fisch (war mir auch gar nicht so wichtig) - versuchte ich (2-3 würfe zum abschluss) einen kleinen streamer an etwas abgewandelter DS montage im flachwasser und siehe da hätt ichs nich besser gewusst hätt mir das halbtote fischchen leid getan ...  also dacht ich mir - datt probierste mal richtich...

also haken und bleie gekauft, mich dann informiert ...|kopfkrat
dann nochmal los die richtigen haken und bleie und ne spule FC (0,28)gekauft:vik: und jedesmal ne hand voll no-action gummi zeug mitgenommen (von etwa 1cm bis um die 15 oder so)
hab mir direkt 6 vorfächer gebunden - ging super
also kollegen anrufen und für morgen verabreden ... baldeneysee - noch nie da gewesen
mist morgen is feiertag also nochmal schnell los gewässerkarte holen #c
also zusammenfassend morgen ohne praxis ne neue methode an unbekanntem gewässer ausprobieren... wie heisstes - das glück ist mit den doofen:vik:

denke mal equipment dürfte ok sein oder?

rute: (Zebco Viper I 5-30g soft bait - dürfte die perfekte rute sein nach dem was ich lese-aber natürlich grade in reparatur#c) also: YAD Black Wood 2,4m 50-100g (meine einzige alternative grade leider)
Rolle: DAM quick mit 0,14 SpiderWire CAMO (hätte gern farbige gehabt aber war nicht da und ich wollt endlich and wasser)
0,28 FC vorfach (gamakatsu)
1/0er Offset und 2er Standout haken
n beutel 10g stab-klemm-bleie
die gummis lagen lose rum - weiss ned wie die heissen
(fischchen würmer und so tentakelzeugs)

so musste das alles einfach mal loswerden

grüsse alle die's gern möchten ... ach was alle andren auch:vik:

PS: das mit dem streamer schau ich mir natürlich auch nochmal an - hab da seit ewigkeiten ungefischt(vllt schon 7-8 jahre) n paar sehr schöne kleine ...


----------



## Star (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

drop shotten konnt ich heute leider vergessen - viel zuviel wind :c
hatte (lag wohl auch an der rute) kaum kontakt zum köder - vernünftiges führen unmöglich... jiggen ging auch kaum - der wind hat ewig an der rute gezerrt
werde auf jedenfall schwerere bleie (dachte bis max 25g) ins repertoire aufnehmen...

wollte mir neue köder bestellen bei gelegenheit was haltet ihr von:
4" Flapp'n'Shad - Phantom chatreuse (dachte der könnte von der form her in der strömung auch gut spielen)
5" Hellgies - brown bug (scheinen ja der renner zu sein)
4" sour puss - midnight (muss die mal testen sehen ja schon genial aus)
2,5" Fin S - Arkansas Shiner (der klassiker?)
5,5" Eel Assassin - Pumpkinseed CT oder Texas Avocado

hoffe es ist noch was los in dem thread - das thema interessiert mich brennend


----------



## Upi (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Moin!
Ich bin auch interessiert an Eure Techniken und Köder bitte macht weiter hier!


----------



## Star (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

na ja  viel los ist hier ja wohl leider nicht mehr so wies ausschaut ...


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Dann mach was Los 

Ich weiss nur nicht ob der Baldeneysee zum Dropshoten geeignet ist. Die Ufer sind ja eher flach abfallend.

Grüße


----------



## Star (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

gibt ein paar stellen z.b. am wehr und nächstes jahr will ich schaun das es mit boot klappt:k
hab auch des öfteren gelesen das der winkel zum grund durch den schnurbogen vergrössert wird - dann würde es ja relativ egal sein wie steil die ufer abfallen
die strömung könnte an ruhr/baldeneysee eher zum problem werden - vor allem wenn die ruhr wieder hochwasser führt...
aber probieren werd ich es (hab ja auch gestern erst bei camo bestellt)
find die T,C, DS rigs schon ziemlich interessant

es gab doch ne seite wo man sich den lauf von einigen Softies auf video anschauen konnte - kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? find die nnicht mehr#c


----------



## bflow (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

@star

bei camo-tackle rechts unten ist eine rubrik"links" dort findest du einen link "videoclips", dort kannst du dir die videos anschauen!

mfg flo


----------



## Star (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

#q#q#q

danke

EDIT: hätte die weighted offsets doch bestellen sollen -.-


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Denke auch das Texas und Carolina Rig da besser am See sind. Am Essener Stadhafen und Kanal dann eher DS.

Grüße


----------



## Star (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hab mir gestern auch schon bullet weights mitbestellt 
wirst wohl recht haben aber versuch macht kluch...

und an den stadthafen hab ich jetzt ja garnicht gedacht - ganz vergessen das der ja auch noch existiert


----------



## bardy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

hallo leute, nach über einer stunde suchen frag ich euch einfach mal nach einer drop shot ruten empfehlung. leider hab ich selber nichts passendes gefunden.
würde das dropshoten gerne vom ufer vertikal an der spundwand betreiben. könnt ihr mir rutem empfehlen? dachte so an eine länge bis max. 210. was meint ihr? preislich sollte sie bis maximal ca 100-120 liegen. weniger wäre sicher nicht schlecht  

danke schonmal


edit: was haltet ihr von der rute? grade was von ihr gelesen 
Pezon & Michel Specialist Drop Shot


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

auch wenns schon bisschen her ist, aber ne antwort gibts trotzdem! Vielleicht hast du ja schon eine Rute gefunden.  Also Drop Shotruten für´s Ufer und für das Spundwand angeln wird nicht ganz einfach weil man für´s ufer lieber ab 2,50m nehmen und für die Spundwand bis 2,30m aber sicherlich kann man kompromisse schließen. Hol dir doch die SPRO Dropshot Allround kosten um die 70€ 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> auch wenns schon bisschen her ist, aber ne antwort gibts trotzdem! Vielleicht hast du ja schon eine Rute gefunden. Also Drop Shotruten für´s Ufer und für das Spundwand angeln wird nicht ganz einfach weil man für´s ufer lieber ab 2,50m nehmen und für die Spundwand bis 2,30m aber sicherlich kann man kompromisse schließen. Hol dir doch die SPRO Dropshot Allround kosten um die 70€
> 
> gruß
> Carpfreak1990


 

Du erzählst hier in jedem Thread, dass man zu Drop-Shotten vom Ufer eine Rute ü2.50 nehmen muss.


Schonmal eine 2.10er DS gefischt?



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*

Hab die Diabolo Zocker von Balzer, 1,90m und in 2,10m - eignet sich herrvorragend zum Angeln an der Spundwand. Werd mir allerdings nächsten Monat die Beastmaster von Shimano besorgen. 2,70m Ausführung.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Du erzählst hier in jedem Thread, dass man zu Drop-Shotten vom Ufer eine Rute ü2.50 nehmen muss.
> 
> 
> *Schonmal eine 2.10er DS gefischt?*
> ...


 

Nein habe ich nicht, ich fische eine Shimano Beastmaster in 2,70m. Als ich mir darmals eine ds rute geholt habe, wurde ich im Laden gefragt von wo ich fischen wollte ufer oder boot. Und der Verkäufer meinte zu mir ich sollte lieber eine rute ab 2,50m mir holen fürs ufer. Spundwände sind was anderes da du den köder ja nicht ran ziehst wie wenn du vom ufer angelst. Da sind wiederrum kürzer ruten besser als längere.

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Nolfravel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot Montage?*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht,


 


Dann gib doch erst Tipps, wenn du einen Vergleich hast.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------

